# The Big & Dandy 3-MeO-PCP Thread (Part 1)



## hugo24

*Compound : 1-{1-(3-Methoxiphenyl)-cyclohexyl}-piperidin.HCl , >99% (HPLC)*






_*Description :*_ Psychedelic Dissociative
_*Dosage :*_ 4-12mg+ (not higher tested yet)
_*Administration :*_ p.o. , i.m. appears to work well too
_*Duration :*_ ~4.5h +/-1h depending on dosage; after-effects not included
_*Typical course :*_ First effects at 30', strong onset at 1h, peak at 2h, sudden drop at 3h

A recent reference experiment with 6mg PCP yielded the usual effects,they were comparable to 8mg or 10mg 3-MeO-PCP (depending on which effects are judged).So its about 50% less potent by weight than PCP.But PCP lacks this unique "window of transcendence" of its 3-MeO cousin.Note: data given from a non-tolerant,single subject with an average sensitivity to dissociatives but no particular special preference to that compound class.

Still being a dissociative,it shares many properties of the traditional psychedelics like introspection,self-reflexion,lucidity,empathy,CEV/OEV etc.

I'm sure the thread will grow on this new(re-!) found holy-grail Soma!
--------------------------


atrollappears said:


> Had a good experience with this chemical (probably the chemical it's supposed to be this time, lol). Dosage was 14 mg insufflated followed by 9 mg insufflated approx. 30-40 minutes later. Definitely preferred to MXE and DXM; this chemical lacks the disinterest-inducing effects of the former and the stupefying effects of the latter. Easy to be in a social setting, pretending to have imbibed alcohol. Dancing was excellent and automatic.
> 
> For the good of the universe, here are the reagent test results for this sample:
> Marquis: No color change, significant amount of smoke
> Mecke: Red-orange color, also some smoke
> Simon: No reaction





Transform said:


> I've just tested two different batches of 3-MeO-PCP with the marquis reagent and both fizzed and gave off a good wisp of HCl smelling "smoke". There was no colour change.



New thread here


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

sounds interesting. did you prepare the compound yourself?


----------



## psood0nym

I'm just going to put a link to my report here for posterity's sake: 3-MeO-PCP--First Time--A Highly Intriguing Dissociative

Its thread currently has the most qualitative information on 3-MeO-PCP on Bluelight.


----------



## delsymfan

I would say it has the most qualitative info in all the internet machine.

This interests me. These PCP analogues could be my new ticket to sweet dissociation..


----------



## fastandbulbous

I feel it's the best candidate I've ever come across for the drug in Robert Louis Stevenson's 'The Strange Case of Dr Jeckyll & Mr Hyde'. Very, very unusual stuff with a quite unique sort of influence on the normal concious mind.

I feel that it will have a rather dark side that will emerge, but I can't help really liking the stuff (like to a rather worryinmg degree! :D)


----------



## Shambles

> Dose: 6mg orally followed by 2mg insufflated 2hrs later. I have no tolerance to NMDA antagonists and I'm slightly more sensitive to ketamine and DXM than what I think of as average from reports.
> 
> Onset: first alerts in 30 minutes orally, but it really ramped up between the 1:20 and 2hr mark.
> 
> Duration: uncertain, I took a hit of LSD with the insufflated dose and then IM'd ketamine and psilocin about 1.5hrs after that. I think at the 6mg level the peak is probably 2-3hrs with a 2hr decline to a wobbly baseline.



Now that's the way to run trials 

Colour me intrigued. Been interested in these recentish (very recent in this case) PCP analogues but this would appear to be a bit of a star so far... *gets researching head on*


----------



## azzazza !?

fastandbulbous said:


> I feel it's the best candidate I've ever come across for the drug in Robert Louis Stevenson's 'The Strange Case of Dr Jeckyll & Mr Hyde'. Very, very unusual stuff with a quite unique sort of influence on the normal concious mind.
> 
> I feel that it will have a rather dark side that will emerge, but I can't help really liking the stuff (like to a rather worryinmg degree! :D)



wait, do you mean in terms of addiction potential, overdosing or qualitatively speaking? or all of the aforementioned?


----------



## hugo24

It has also an antidepressant property,as it has an anti-manic quality-recently I started to drift into a manic state and decided to take 8mg 3-MeO-PCP,it stopped it dead in the tracks and so far I'm still neutral.Not comfortable though with the possibility of taking it more often for these purposes.But it surely has a strong centering effect,my bipolar temprament is simply like "no more there" after I take it.

Wanting to take more,not happened to me but I don't have this either with K or PCP.Therefore no cravings noted so far for 3-MeO-PCP,once I redosed because the level was not appropriate due to tolerance (5mg after 10mg),it got me there then,no further doses afterwards,I was just happy.But would I wanna give it away? NO WAY!

I suspect the emerging side-effects when taking more will limit its appeal and you can't easily hole on it like with Ketamin it appears,plus it is really just not overwhelming,ask B9.BUT,if you have a habit of redosing dissociatives I suspect it can be addictive like hell! So be careful! The long term neurological impact is still unknown and this has to be taken serious.


----------



## delsymfan

hugo24 said:


> It has also an antidepressant property,as it has an anti-manic quality-recently I started to drift into a manic state and decided to take 8mg 3-MeO-PCP,it stopped it dead in the tracks and so far I'm still neutral.Not comfortable though with the possibility of taking it more often for these purposes.But it surely has a strong centering effect,my bipolar temprament is simply like "no more there" after I take it.



Dissociation at its finest that is.. Dissociation just puts you right in that perfect neutral ground. 

That excites me.


----------



## d-Dexter-25

How does it compare with 4-MeO-PCP???


----------



## delsymfan

Well after finding my 4-meo-pcp attempt to get boofed by the tolerance gods, getting only 1 hour of peak and 4 total to baseline, I would have to imagine I'd get jack shit out of this being that it only gave you 4 hours to begin with.

That sucks. 

Man that DXM builds a serious tolerance wall something fierce.


----------



## psood0nym

Jamshyd's 3-MeO-PCP report, for posterity.

Both Hugo24 and Jamshyd don't find 3-MeO-PCP recreational, whereas fastandbulbous and myself do.  

I'll add to these observations that my latest experience with it was utterly fantastic.  It was my highest dose yet: 11 mgs IM (8 mg IM followed by 3 mg IM 1 hour later). I found it highly pleasurable and even opiate-like at first.  I started watching a claymation film, "The Adventures of Mark Twain"--which I had seen a clip of linked to in the PD forum and instantly resolved to watch on 3-MeO-PCP.  Unexpectedly, I had a powerful emotional experience to the film under the influence of the 3-MeO, which I doubt I would have experienced on any other dissociative that I've tried.  

The character of Mark Twain was very grandfatherly, and the quotes from the original man's writings used in the film combined with memories of my own grandfather, now dead, had me sobbing repeatedly at the beauty of both men's lives and the creative earnestness that certain scenes and their accompanying music seemed to exemplify.  It was very classically psychedelic in its affect on my emotions. Later that night it inspired me to use 4-ho-DMT mixed with ketamine, again (the emotions from the 3-MeO were so powerful and acutely defined that I felt they implied my readiness), and it was probably the most transparent and discerning of any trip I've had with that profound combo so far.

In contrast, I've read Hugo24 describe the 3-MeO-PCP experience as an anhedonic, or emotionless, "beth state." Jamshyd's report seems to align with this description somewhat, calling it in his subsequent comments "medicinal".  The "set" of both of them during the the time of their experiences looks to be one of heavy emotional burden.  I have to conclude that, far more than other dissociatives, 3-MeO-PCP is responsive to its user's context.


----------



## nuke

As a minor aside... Might be best not to overdo it with this compound.  I guess it carries a similar risk of psychosis as compared to PCP.

I'm sure F&B will have something amusing to trip report on when he gets back.


----------



## Shambles

Indeed, Nuke. Even the mightiest of psychefiends can come a cropper from time to time. Much  to f&b.

My own experience with this compound is so far limited. I acquired a small sample whilst in a stimmed-out ketamine haze. Being somewhat careless and reckless and carefree at the time I IV'd 5mg once and the same but combined with ~200mg of ketamine on one or two occasions towards the end of a 10 day binge sans sleep. Bear in mind my tolerance to ketamine is shocking and 200mg IV is not an unusually high dose for me.

I suspect due to such obscenely ridiculous tolerance, the 3-MeO-PCP's individually unique effects were somewhat hard to discern. There was a definite stimulation and quite strong euphoria with surprisingly less midfuck than you would expect under such circumstances. It had a definite anti-depressant afterglow and was certainly most pleasurable indeed 

From the small amount I've read about it, it seems that - like ketamine - IM is probably the best option to get the most from this compound. I was left very much intrigued and wanting more. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing - especially in the light of the news about The Bulbous One. I will report back on further experiments when my determination to let my tolerance drop slightly (yeah right :D) is met - as and when 

Get well soon, Bulby Baby. And get cracking on that TR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Delsyd said:


> "You lucky sons'a'bitches" to quote MGS.



LOL, lucky to say the least.  

I'm content with having tried what I have so far.  If I were to never try a new psychedelic I could live with myself...I am obviously looking forward to much more than not trying any others though.  

IMO, I like K pretty well and I don't even know if I would be a fan with PCP analogues.  I guess there would be only one way to find out though.


----------



## nearjat

Ah I wanted to purchase 4-meo-pcp, but I've pretty much lost interest after reading about this stuff lol. 

Has anyone tried IV dosing? Is it a different experience as I've heard with ketamine IM vs. IV?


----------



## Shambles

As mentioned above, I've sampled 3-MeO-PCP IV but have never sampled 4-MeO-PCP. Number 3 was lush but from what I gather number 4 is less so, Nearjat.


----------



## nearjat

Shambles said:


> As mentioned above, I've sampled 3-MeO-PCP IV but have never sampled 4-MeO-PCP. Number 3 was lush but from what I gather number 4 is less so, Nearjat.



Yeah that's what I gathered from peoples short comments on it, thank you. 

Haha, 3-meo isn't available to me though and I honestly have better things to do than search for more RC sources.. hhahaha


----------



## psood0nym

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> I feel it's the best candidate I've ever come across for the drug in Robert Louis Stevenson's 'The Strange Case of Dr Jeckyll & Mr Hyde'. Very, very unusual stuff with a quite unique sort of influence on the normal concious mind.
> 
> I feel that it will have a rather dark side that will emerge, but I can't help really liking the stuff (like to a rather worryinmg degree!


The above is worth requoting now. 

He said some other stuff about it removing the "internal editor" that proofs his speech for public consumption or something, too. It's all starting to make more sense. 11 mg IM--8 mg + 3 mg 1 hr later--with no dissociative tolerance is the highest I've taken it, and I didn't detect the slightest twinge of crazy.  Who knows what the dose was or what else he took, though. Still, warning duly noted.

Best of luck man.  Glad to hear you've come back with your sense of humor intact!


----------



## DOB

It sounds dangerous to me


----------



## Delsyd

How so?

Only as dangerous as one makes it IMO.


----------



## Jamshyd

Thanks for linking my report, Psoodonym.

I have not taken any of it ever since my last trial (my third one), about a month or so ago. 

It is a very fascinating compound indeed, but as psoodonym noted, I definitely think it is "medicinal", in the sense that it seems to be best suited for a clinical setting rather than for either recreation/fun or spiritual seeking. That was my experience.

I have found this drug to be consistently bi-phasic. The first phase, lasting 3-4 hours, I have called in my reports a "disinterestant" phase. It is characterized not so much by sensory dissociation as with PCP or K, but rather with a complete and utter lack of _interest_ in any and everything that enters a person's mind through the senses. Quite bluntly, I find this phase boring and conductive to negative thought. 

The second phase begins abruptly and takes over the first at the end of the timeframe I indicated above, and brings out a very cathartic and wonder-filled state of mind that I can only compare to the "window" discription of MDMA ("nothing happend, but a lot did happen...etc). A lot of psychoanalysis, contemplation, reflection, etc. happens here, and it feels almost forced, yet there isn't much about it that is psychedelic-like. It is just a state of extreme openness, especially with one's self and one's unconscious. 

This state seems to last a very long time, and in fact I find it difficult to sleep at night if I had taken this drug around noon. 

Oh yeah, the drug is very stimulating - almost like amphetamine - to me. I also found that with my high-dose trip it can get a bit loopy and manic toward the end and had to end it with a benzo.

I must also note that, unlike all other dissociatives I've tried, this is the only one that twice gave me a sort of "crash" the next day. I felt the same way one feels after having had a bad experience on a very high dose of bad weed, if this makes any sense. 

But all in all, a very worthy compound. I will be exploring it further in the future, but this time I will try to I.M. something like 15mg - a very low dose for my tolerance, but I'll just stick to it and see what happens.

I must say though, that this hasn't much to offer me that Ketamine is incapable of offering.


----------



## Jamshyd

nuke said:


> As a minor aside... Might be best not to overdo it with this compound.  I guess it carries a similar risk of psychosis as compared to PCP.
> 
> I'm sure F&B will have something amusing to trip report on when he gets back.



I do hope Kev feels better soon .

That said, if you look in TR, you'll notice he'd been playing with at least a couple of PCP analogues in a short period of time. I know a few other BLers are (or have been) doing the same as well. I never thought this was a good idea, but didn't want to sound rude. 

Like I noted in my post above, 3-MeO-PCP *absolutely, most definitely* has a manic side to it IME. Since PCP does as well, and I heard even worse of 3-MeO-PCE, one can put 2+2 and say that the current PCP analogues are probably not exactly free of PCP's mania problem.

As a matter of fact, the loopiness I experienced in my last experience was exactly what made me lose all interest in trying it again until a significant amount of time had passed.


----------



## psood0nym

Jamshyd said:


> But all in all, a very worthy compound. I will be exploring it further in the future, but this time I will try to I.M. something like 15mg - a very low dose for my tolerance, but I'll just stick to it and see what happens.


If you are referring to a ketamine tolerance only, be careful.  15 mg IM was around what fastandbulbous made his way up to after a while, at least so far as I've read, and he also has a ketamine tolerance. The emotional reaction I had to 11 mg (8 mg and 3 mg more at +1hr w/o tolerance) was far stronger than I would have expected of any other dissociative. I'll probably try around 15 mg IM myself the next time I use it, but only because I reacted in a singularly positive way to a moderately lesser dose. I would call my reaction highly spiritual (manifested as an extraordinarily amplified feeling of righteousness and beauty), though inspired by context. My choice of around 15 mg for a future dose has nothing to do with ketamine tolerance, as I have none. If this compound will challenge you, it won't be predominately because of its NMDA antagonism. For me it certainly has something powerful that ketamine alone does not.


----------



## Jamshyd

Well, Ketamine or not, it took at least 20mg of this compound (nasally) to make me feel any subjective effects . 

Btw, I will remind you that if the "highly spiritual" experience you speak of is the same one you wrote a TR on, then remember that you took LSD and other drugs at the time .


----------



## psood0nym

Jamshyd said:


> Well, Ketamine or not, it took at least 20mg of this compound (nasally) to make me feel any subjective effects .
> 
> Btw, I will remind you that if the "highly spiritual" experience you speak of is the same one you wrote a TR on, then remember that you took LSD and other drugs at the time .


20 mg? Well, OK!  You're good to go!  That's reassuring, actually, assuming the tolerance you mentioned was only to ketamine (as that implies that the non-NMDA-antagonism-mediated effects do not cause too many issues at doses, like yours, substantially higher than I've experienced.) 

The spiritual experience that I refer to is reported in this thread, 3 posts ago.  The experience was from 3-MeO-PCP alone.  It was far more emotionally intense, absolutely aching in fact, than when I previously mixed a much lower dose with LSD.


----------



## B9

Jamshyd said:


> I do hope Kev feels better soon .
> 
> That said, if you look in TR, you'll notice he'd been playing with at least a couple of PCP analogues in a short period of time. I know a few other BLers are (or have been) doing the same as well. I never thought this was a good idea, but didn't want to sound rude.
> 
> Like I noted in my post above, 3-MeO-PCP *absolutely, most definitely* has a manic side to it IME. Since PCP does as well, and I heard even worse of 3-MeO-PCE, one can put 2+2 and say that the current PCP analogues are probably not exactly free of PCP's mania problem.



In reference to Kevins "episode" it was most definitely not manic or psychotic in nature. I'd wholeheartedly agree with you about the mixing of dissociatives. I found neither of these compounds mentioned to have a manic side.


----------



## hugo24

*Compound : 1-{1-(3-Methoxiphenyl)-cyclohexyl}-piperidin.HCl , >99% (HPLC)*

_*Description :*_ Psychedelic Dissociative
_*Dosage :*_ 4-15mg
_*Administration :*_ p.o. , i.m. appears to work well too
_*Duration :*_ ~4.5h +/-1h depending on dosage; after-effects not included
_*Typical course :*_ First effects at 30', strong onset at 1h, peak at 2h, sudden drop at 3h

In the said doses,it is rather anti-manic but the problem with this compound appears that you get psychotic before you'll hit a hole.I've now upped the max. dose above to 15mg,though I had 20mg problemfree.BUT!the difference from 17.5mg to 20mg was quite big,not so in regards to intenisty as this appears reaching a saturation point,but the quality of the effects felt very different,something new became suddenly apparent.

Things start to get entire new meanings,the drunk state suddenly is filled with a new clarity,CEV's and OEV's get prominent,associations start to spin wildly etc.While this can be highly spiritual (and it indeed was), I could see that this could make a unexperienced person going crazy,mobility is still there,you know,unlike with Ketamin.It felt like being on a "threshold".With 25mg I then indeed fell in a hole-like trance filled with wild epiphanies and imaginations.Judged from the outside it certainly could qualify as psychotic-like.Perceived as highly spiritual revelations by me but there was a certain unease as I felt it REALLY challenged my mind (which does say something,spiritually I'm usually hardly being put on ice).

So be very careful with this compound,problem/reward also is that it reaches deep,very deep ground.For the non-tolerant user it is best to stick with the above given dosages.While I had many trips in these regions and should have been accustomed to its tune,the states it produced only a bit higher still caught me from the left-field.

And I'm not sure if a (NMDA antag.)-tolerant user is also tolerant to its other effects aka DRI etc.Might be a reason Jamshyd had a "crash".I don't think its too much of a stimulant,and indeed its PCP-binding/DRI ratio (5,4:1) is higher than the notorious PCP (2:1).But its clearly more stimulating than K.

Needless(?) to say that combinations (part. with downers,a no go!a bit alcohol the next day might be ok though) shall be approached only with caution as not much is known yet about 3-MeO-PCP.I think also strongly that this was the culprit in f&b's "journey to the outer staplers". 

I always came back fast and well even on the most divine-hellish journeys with 3-MeO-PCP,but it takes time for integration.And to eliminate from the body...

Be careful and spread the message to apply caution with this compound.Spiritually and psychologically it is a precious little gemstone,but like in all such cases,it has two sides.Yes,going crazy is a SERIOUS danger with 3-MeO-PCP,and I'm talking 3-MeO-PCP ALONE,and please, when titrating it up,do it very slowly and with small increments.

Take care,may humanity make progress with it!


----------



## psood0nym

Curiouser and curiouser!  I'll note that during my first time at just 5 mg orally thoughts and memories started crawling like kudzu, especially in reaction to smells. I wouldn't call it manic, but the two times I've been on it in public (5 mg oral and 8 mg IM) I walked tall, wore a goofy smile, and wasn't concerned who saw me.  I felt compelled to make small talk with strangers, too. It was all very much under my control, but clearly discernible nevertheless. 

It seems that the qualities of 3-MeO-PCP that don't manifest themselves for hugo 24 until the higher end of the dosage range are fairly acute for me even on the lower side.


----------



## Shambles

Can't wait to try this one again. The issues for me being tolerance and dose. Possible cross-tolerance with ketamine still seems to be a bit up in the air from what I can tell. I would imagine there must be a certain degree of tolerance but that's pure opinement with no basis in actual knowledge. My ket tolerance is unlikely to drop far from the level it's gotten to so I guess that's kinda irrelevant. Perhaps.

My bigger worry is with dose. I know shooting 5mg IV mid-binge wasn't exactly HR at its finest or even remotely big or clever but it felt very comfortable - no worries of having overshot D) the mark. IM would seem the ideal option for bang for yer buck but there seems to be some considerable variation in doses between individuals. I don't exactly have a lot to play with so really want to make the most of what I do have whilst also neither under or over dosing.

Ramble aside, what I was wondering was how redosing works (or doesn't work). It seems psood0nym redosed IM with some success but was wondering if anybody else has any experience of redosing or he has anything further to add on that subject. Is it worthwhile and effective to redose once or twice to get to wherever I want to go or is it better to go for one larger initial dose? From a purely HR standpoint it would obviously be better to dose lowish with no redosing and leave a good gap between use... but when substances are scarce it's kinda tempting to take more of a chance in case I never see the stuff again. Of course, from f&b's nekkid stapler-worrying incident it seems wiser to not risk it... but I gather he was combining with 3-MeO-PCE (which also sounds rather scrummy) and I assume that made the situation worse.

Meh, big ramble, little point so tl;dr version: any more experience and opinion regarding IM redosing, folks?


----------



## Jamshyd

Let me add a few notes here (assuming people here have read my TR on the substance).

I actually agree with hugo that during the initial 3-4hrs, the drug is indeed not manic (I won't go as far as calling it "anit-manic" though ). But that is because a manic person responds with exaggeration to stimulus, and here we have a drug that makes all stimulus flat and uninteresting. In the initial phase.

As I note in my report, there is actually a strong stimulation in the first phase, and in fact a powerful sex-drive enhancement, but all are masked by this "disinterestant" effect.

Really, for me everything this drug may do happens during the _second_ phase, which I am gathering from many people's account is actually simply it's after effects. If this is the case, then here is a drug where the after-effects are more significant than the actual effects! 

Another note: do keep in mind that I was on Gabapentin + Nicotine for a lot of my experiences (which is a regimen I am on most of the time when sober). Gabapentin definitely enhances ALL the effects of Ketamine in my experience, so it isn't far-fetched that it enhanced this one.

The "loopy" effects I experienced toward the end of my third trial (about 12h after the initial dose) reminded me disturbingly of my experiences with amphetamine psychosis and/or GHB withdrawals.

I am a hypochondriac, and I have developed similar techniques for my inner-dialogue as with my body to identify false alarms, and this was certainly no false-alarm. 



hugo24 said:


> And I'm not sure if a (NMDA antag.)-tolerant user is also tolerant to its other effects aka DRI etc.Might be a reason Jamshyd had a "crash".I don't think its too much of a stimulant,and indeed its PCP-binding/DRI ratio (5,4:1) is higher than the notorious PCP (2:1).But its clearly more stimulating than K.



I was unaware of the actual figures, but yes, this is definitely something I can vouch for. See my post above about comparisons with amp. psychosis and GHB w/d. 

Please take care, hugo


----------



## psood0nym

Shambles said:


> any more experience and opinion regarding IM redosing, folks?


I've only re-dosed twice.  2 mg insufflated about an hour after a 5 mg oral dose had fully kicked in and 3 mg IM an hour after injecting 8 mg IM.  Both times I noticed an increase in effects in line with what I'd expect if no tolerance issues had come into play. That's not the same as redosing 2 or 3 times at 2 or 3 hour intervals though, so it might not be of much practical relevance.


----------



## Dondante

... so the story unfolds.  

This is really fascinating guys, but please be careful.  

Jamshyd, you're report is absolutely fantastic as usual.  I love your writing style.  

Hugo, I would love to hear more about what exactly you mean by "challenged my mind."  Is this thought disorder type phenomena, approaching full-fledged psychosis?

I am intrigued by the psychotic proneness of this material, but not intrigued enough to go there voluntarily.  I'll try to finish typing up my first few trials with 3-meo-pcp tomorrow.  Not nearly as eventful as some are reporting, as I've stayed in the lower dose range.


----------



## Shambles

Good good, Dondante. More reports please 

I've stayed in the lower dose ranges myself so far but must say I find the effect quite subtle really. I've been experimenting with redosing and various methods of administration this evening...

Started with 5mg vaped which produced a noticeable stimulation and pretty strong euphoria (was grinning from ear to ear ) but my lungs told me not to repeat that experiment. The smoke/vapour (chased off tinfoil) was smooth and painless but after an hour or so there was some minor chest discomfort which made it clear that vaping wasn't a good option for this stuff.

Next up was another 5mg sniffed about 60-90 minutes after the initial smoked dose. This produced more of a rush and was smoother than vaped. Seems like a reasonably good way of using it.

After another 60-90 minutes I followed up the snifter with another 5mg IV dose. No real rush from IVing it which kinda surprised me. Took a while to build up to where it's going but is far from unpleasant 

I can see what Jammy means by his "disinterestant" comment. There is stimulation, euphoria and an all-round sense of well-being and comfort... but a strange lack of... well... interest. I guess (and it really is just a guess cos I know nowt) that it's maybe the dissociative side to it coming out. Somewhat alienated yet also filled with peaceful, loving energy. Strange and fascinating stuff


----------



## Dondante

Here's a report on my first few trials.  It feels fairly devoid of substance, but then again, I haven't yet taken a "journey to the outer staplers".  

3-MeO-PCP Retrospective


P.S. F&B, I hope you're doing alright...I understand that as much joking as there has been, it's likely been an intensely challenging experience.  

We're all pulling for you and hoping you're back to 100% soon.


----------



## hugo24

Oh yes the smell thing psoodOnym,I really think it actually enhances smells,at least in the lower doses!

And btw did anyone notice any "mungies" from it?It happenes to me regularly on these,not strong,but distinctly there.Funny as usually on Dissos I never even think of eating.

Dondante is right here,"I understand that as much joking as there has been, it's likely been an intensely challenging experience. " - while it can be helpful being funny about it to get over it,there are things which simply are though.Think about going out again to those people sawing you running naked (if it really happened).I remember the challenges after my DOB dose,the poeple in the house you suddenly remember you as a drug feaker...but I went to them thanking for helping me and saving my life (ringing on the door yielded a bit a fearful look first though...).It took me quite an effort to do it as you can imagine but I felt it absolutely necessary to work it through.It went quite well I'm happy to say and I found a susprising understanding.I could close te chapter in peace then.

As for redosing,after not reaching the known level at hour 1,redosing works simply additive,up to maybe 1.5hours after the first ingestion _(please be aware that this is very early if you're not accustomed to the course,think delayed overdose of slow onsetters!)_.

I forgot to add that the 25mg trial wasn't a single dose,I was sure I had tolerance as the day before I had 15mg 3-MeO-PCE.I went for 15mg 3-MeO-PCP to get at least a 10mg equivalent,took 5mg more at 1h and 1.5 hour.This then put me in that mentioned hole (with some delay again).Now I'm beginning to wonder if that 3-MeO-PCE te day before had anything to do with it,think f&b's "adventoure" by a possible similar regimen! I have a feeling that the latter has an unusual DRI component to it (goosepimples,mood lift etc),this is not in conflict with a potential calming effect,something which a lower dose of amp can have as well.But its the one which gave me the srongest hangover so far of the 3-MeO's,like from a traditional stimulant.

Read up again in PIHKAL under MDA about the benzylic isomers! Plus,those simple N-alkyl analogs here are IMHO prone to binding to other substrates ie unselectivities (transporters,D receptors(!?).

Dondante:"Hugo, I would love to hear more about what exactly you mean by "challenged my mind." Is this thought disorder type phenomena, approaching full-fledged psychosis?" 
Somehow,yes,the fear developing,otoh no,because the spiritual content seemed to make so much sense but then in a psychosis everything makes sense.I can't answer it yet,it might come in drops as it still gives me a lot to chew on.

Note:I haven't dosed this compounds daily except on that occasion were I somehow felt an urge to push for limits.Usually I've done it 2 to max. 3 times per week,often crossing compounds-and that included the low dose titrations resp. first trials.So far I have no tolerance developed which is an objective I wanna stick to it.They're simply too valuable compounds for me.As for the past,I maybe had a P-hole,with K I yet have to encounter a hole altough I was close once.

Simply don't wanna do the mistakes again I did with MDMA.But sure I have combined 3-MeO-PCP a few times with other drugs,part. after a good day of stimulants.While it almost made me sober again,I felt that it only increased the urge to do more stims,which would be very counterproductive (my only addiction problem from the last 20 years,occasionally flaring up...).Not sure if that 3-MeO-PCP also allowed me to leave the that bag behind,finally.BUT I formulated the clear will to abandon my stim habit this spring,where it flared up again (for you know the reasons).This will must come first though,but its as if the title compound makes you able to detach from events/burdens from the past.Not that I replaced one addiction with Another,as might happen.At least not yet.


----------



## DOB

Delsyd said:


> How so?
> 
> Only as dangerous as one makes it IMO.



pcp...hmmm, that sounds dangerous.I know it isnt that bad,media are stupid but still,it is very brutal halucinogen,one of the most dangerous I know.Puting word "MeO" right before it makes it look even more dangerous.MeO drugs can kill you easily,even meo-dmt and that is dmt = much safer drug.PCP is dangerous enough,making it meo is like asking for trouble.Wait for F&B and his trip report,I think he will have more or less similiar opinion.


----------



## jambi666

changing a "potentially dangerous" (obviously when used improperly) psycadelic drug which is known to cause psychodic and manic behaviour to make it more potent just seems like a silly idea to me
call me crazy


----------



## colorsinthevoid

Yes, doing drugs is dangerous, particularly RCs with as little research & understanding as PCP analogues.  I don't think anyone who is doing these substances is stupid enough not to realize that.  Now that we've got that out of the way, let us worry about what we put into our body 

I'd be interested to hear a comparison of the effects of 3-meo and 4-meo-PCP, as I've only done the latter and am intrigued by this substance despite the obvious risks.  Also really looking forward to hearing what F&B has to say about all this.


----------



## Solipsis

DOB said:


> pcp...hmmm, that sounds dangerous.I know it isnt that bad,media are stupid but still,it is very brutal halucinogen,one of the most dangerous I know.Puting word "MeO" right before it makes it look even more dangerous.MeO drugs can kill you easily,even meo-dmt and that is dmt = much safer drug.PCP is dangerous enough,making it meo is like asking for trouble.Wait for F&B and his trip report,I think he will have more or less similiar opinion.



Putting MeO in front of something doesn't mean anything unless you are comparing similar compounds. For instance 5-MeO- substituted tryptamines can show similar effects by virtue of the MeO group but if you are talking about a whole other compound then it's a whole new territory.

For crying out loud mescaline is 3,4,5-trimethoxyphenethylamine. According to your logic that would be something like a lethal poison.
In chemical nomenclature you are bound to encounter similar syllables representing the building blocks. But unless you understand the context don't pretend you understand the compound.

That said, I do have apprehension considering PCP and its analogues but that has nothing to do with the names, it has to do with the duration of effects, immersion and the sketchy sides dissociative anaesthetics can have.


----------



## Shambles

jambi666 said:


> changing a "potentially dangerous" (obviously when used improperly) psycadelic drug which is known to cause psychodic and manic behaviour to make it more potent just seems like a silly idea to me
> call me crazy



I believe it's of similar(ish) potency to PCP itself - probably a mite less potent from what I've seen. Have never had PCP to compare though. Whether it is especially "safe" or "dangerous" (above and beyond the risks of similar drugs) is still unknown, of course. All drugs carry risks and there will always be some folks who wish to push the boundaries in terms of novel compounds, high doses, potentially risky combos etc.

F&B's stapler incident serves as a reminder to all of us that fit the above criteria that even the most well-informed amongst us can come a cropper sometimes. To those that partake - please play careful if you choose to use substances with little or no history of use


----------



## Solipsis

Thanks for that, I could hardly suppress my envelope-pushing tendency just now...
Seeing as I have had issues recently plus F&Bs incident it would be quite foolish to dabble in x-MeO-PCP


----------



## Jamshyd

DOB said:


> pcp...hmmm, that sounds dangerous.I know it isnt that bad,media are stupid but still,it is very brutal halucinogen,one of the most dangerous I know.Puting word "MeO" right before it makes it look even more dangerous.MeO drugs can kill you easily,even meo-dmt and that is dmt = much safer drug.PCP is dangerous enough,making it meo is like asking for trouble.Wait for F&B and his trip report,I think he will have more or less similiar opinion.



I'm sorry but this is a very irrational line of thought.

There is a "MeO" somewhere in your body that is made naturally.

There is a "MeO" in certain spices that makes them smell a certain way while being harmless and potentially anti-cancer.

----

There is a "B" in certain psychedelics that makes them interesting psychedelics (such as the one you're nicknamed after).

There is a "B" in certain salts without which small amounts your body simply cannot function.

There is a "B" in certain chemical weapons that makes them painfully deadly.

----

You simply cannot judge a drug based on the fact that its chemical name sounds, in a certain place, like another drug. 

There is absolutely no relationship in the world between, say, 5-MeO-DET and and 3-MeO-PCP. None at all.


----------



## DOB

Jamshyd said:


> I'm sorry but this is a very irrational line of thought.
> 
> There is a "MeO" somewhere in your body that is made naturally.
> 
> There is a "MeO" in certain spices that makes them smell a certain way while being harmless and potentially anti-cancer.
> 
> ----
> 
> There is a "B" in certain psychedelics that makes them interesting psychedelics (such as the one you're nicknamed after).
> 
> There is a "B" in certain salts without which small amounts your body simply cannot function.
> 
> There is a "B" in certain chemical weapons that makes them painfully deadly.
> 
> ----
> 
> You simply cannot judge a drug based on the fact that its chemical name sounds, in a certain place, like another drug.
> 
> There is absolutely no relationship in the world between, say, 5-MeO-DET and and 3-MeO-PCP. None at all.



Yes,I know it is totaly stupid...  but still,I will not trip on meo pcp very long time until more people try it and write trip reports.


----------



## hugo24

I can only tell that it was pure material.Something to keep in mind in case you aquire material somewhere,its notorious for all these cyclohexylpiperidines that when the synthesis is not done properly,it contains a lot of the toxic PCC precursor (a nitrile!).


----------



## Shambles

I can be reasonably certain that the sample I acquired was of good purity as I know ad trust my source (makes a _big_ difference when dealing with such exotic chems, folks ) but the mention of toxic precursors got me wondering if that may also be a concern with 4-MeO-PCP as that seems to be far more widely available to "the masses". We all know from recent tragic events that RC vendors can't truly be trusted for their claims of quality, purity (or even identity ) of their products so would PCC be a likely problem with 4-MeO-PCP?

Also, I agree with Hugo that 3-MeO-PCP produces _maaaaaaad_ munchies


----------



## hugo24

Yes it would also be a problem with 4-MeO-PCP,a down side is that this one is dosed by a magntitude higher.Always wondered why this is so,given Rhodiums claim of being 70% of PCP's potency.Altough the findings here are more in line with the (albeit sparse) in-vitro/in-vivo numbers.


----------



## psood0nym

hugo24 said:
			
		

> With 25mg I then indeed fell in a hole-like trance filled with wild epiphanies and imaginations.Judged from the outside it certainly could qualify as psychotic-like.Perceived as highly spiritual revelations by me but there was a certain unease as I felt it REALLY challenged my mind (which does say something,spiritually I'm usually hardly being put on ice).
> 
> So be very careful with this compound,problem/reward also is that it reaches deep,very deep ground.For the non-tolerant user it is best to stick with the above given dosages.While I had many trips in these regions and should have been accustomed to its tune,the states it produced only a bit higher still caught me from the left-field.


I'm interested in hearing more about the visionary states if they're something you can articulate.  I think it's important to mention that there are indications that my spiritual experience with it at 11 mg IM was totally in reaction to the mental reveries the film I was watching inspired. In other words, it was far more context-dependent than I normally think of dissociative "holes" as being. Between the "spastic fits of wholesome goodness," as I've called them, it just felt like a euphoric, moderately-psychedelic opiate--just really pleasant and mentally scintillating.

However, during the upswellings I did feel a sense of predestination to the events I was experiencing.  I've felt a very similar effect from my IM mixes of ketamine and psilocin. Was there anything like that in your high dose 3-MeO-PCP trials? 

My best guess is that it's the result of a de-synchronization of signal integration processes between two or more perceptual pathways.  That is, for example, I might start feeling non-visual sensations in reaction to optical information from the environment before my brain assembles a consciously recognizable scene to correspond to those sensations, i.e. a spider could drop in front of me and I'd feel surprised, then see the spider, instead of seeing the spider and then feeling surprised. That way, I react to what I see before I recognize I'm seeing it, and it seems like I have a sense for events before they happen in time. 

I've always felt a deep repugnance for the idea of predestination, so even the first time I was disbelieving, and the experience was sort of just bothersome and confusing for me. Still, as was true with the 3-MeO-PCP case, every time it's occurred the beauty of the other components of the drug experience--exquisite beauty, novel forms of perception--have far outshined any vexation it brings. A sense of predestination is often part of psychotic episodes. Combined with a manic and ambulatory dissociative "hole" experience I can imagine it having a powerful hold on behavior--even more so for those more open to the concept than I am. Should anyone start getting ideas during 3-MeO-PCP experiences about how things are "supposed to happen," remember, if you can, that it's been experienced before on this drug and it has better explanations.


----------



## Shambles

psood0nym said:


> a spider could drop in front of me and I'd feel surprised, then see the spider, instead of seeing the spider and then feeling surprised.



I noticed a similar effect. I was very easily startled by a number of things (rain on the window, shadows moving, the flickering of a UV light in the kitchen when I turned it on and so forth) but it seemed to take a while for me to realise what it was I was reacting too.


----------



## egor

^I've had that effect from plain pcp.


----------



## Shambles

^ I hope to be able to compare 3-Me0 to its PCP cousins sometime. Long been a fascination of mine has dem dar PCP tings


----------



## psood0nym

This is a partial re-post of a post I made in Dondante's retrospective report thread.

My highest dose ever with this compound was 13 mg IM with no tolerance, and that was last night. I expected it to be really pleasant like my 11 mg experience (8 mg IM followed one hour later with 3 mg IM), but it wasn't. It started off feeling like a ketamine onset. The euphoria I was accustomed to never showed up, though. I tried to watch "The Adventures of Baron Manchhausen" but found everything about it sprawled out and messy. The trip was highly thematic, swirling around "perfectly wrong"" thoughts of highly-engineered wastefulness and elaborate and beautiful contraptions assembled to optimize suffering--think Kafka's, "In the Penal Colony." It was very valuable and fascinating to me nevertheless, as my primary concern with tripping is to experience great novelty unqualified by where it falls within the hedonic spectrum. But it was unexpected. I felt strong stimulation building around the 2 hour mark as well. I took it around 8 p.m. and couldn't sleep until 4 a.m., despite the trip ending after about 5 hours.

I'll probably use the last of the relatively small amount I received with IM DET, in the hope that it'll wedge me into a truly unexplored corner of consciousness.


----------



## B9

Second person sectioned - after polydrug abuse also featuring 3meo PCP.

The person is an occassional poster on bluelight & I hope he gets well soon -  I doubts yous would know him so I'll leave it at that.

I feel I ought to add that I personally feel that with *appropriate dosing* the substance isn't craziness inducing at all.


----------



## hugo24

It doesen't go with polydrug abuse, and please no redosing in such environment, it appears additive in a delayed fashion! 

And I can only second B9 with the imperative of *appropriate dosing!*


----------



## MyExcuse

Is 3-MeO-PCP a Sigma-1 agonist?


----------



## hamhurricane

3-MeO-PCP HCl. of absolutely certain identity and purity was ingested at 2.5mg yesterday yielding one of the best drug experiences of my life. This one lived up to the hype and then some.  A full report coming soon.


----------



## Jamshyd

I can vouch for the purity of the material I got because it was a generous gift, the person who gave it had nothing to gain from compromising purity. 

That said, I am still baffled about the dosage I required, seeing that people here are saying 2.5mg gave them the best drug experience in their lives... I am wondering if I have unintentionally abused it...

I have not touched it since the last time yet. Since my trials, my life went on a roller-coaster of emotional turmoil, certainly not fit for experimentation with complicated drugs like this one.

Perhaps one day...


----------



## psood0nym

I'm surprised 2.5 mg did so much, too, (though obviously the details have been left out) and I say that as someone without any dissociative tolerance.  5 mg lands me in the plus 2.5 area in terms of intensity, but given the capricious nature of my trips with it -- some being deeply emotional and others almost annoyingly uneventful at the same dose -- on second consideration I guess it's not surprising that a 2.5 mg dose invoked some magic. 

I'm looking forward to your report, hamhurricane. The reports are pretty evenly split between those who experience significant euphoria and recreational effects (f&b and myself), and those who get more neutral effects like hugo and jamshyd. I'm interested in discussing any factors that might play a role in separating our two groups. I recently acquired a little more of this and will probably use it for some select combo trips, so I'll be able to post more later.


----------



## Help?!?!

God damn you 3-MeO you always elude me. I swear i'll track you down someday! Pso what were you thinking of combining this with?


----------



## psood0nym

There was a vendor who was going to stock it but then canceled plans over concerns of legality recently.  It's unfortunate but probably for the best. 

I was thinking of combining it with DET and 4-ho-DPT to get a super rare kind of high.


----------



## Help?!?!

psood0nym said:


> There was a vendor who was going to stock it but then canceled plans over concerns of legality recently.  It's unfortunate but probably for the best.
> 
> I was thinking of combining it with DET and 4-ho-DPT to get a super rare kind of high.


Yes, I saw that. I had no idea what their reasoning was though. Interesting choices though.


----------



## Jamshyd

psood0nym said:


> The reports are pretty evenly split between those who experience significant euphoria and recreational effects (f&b and myself), and those who get more neutral effects like hugo and jamshyd. I'm interested in discussing any factors that might play a role in separating our two groups. I recently acquired a little more of this and will probably use it for some select combo trips, so I'll be able to post more later.



It is definitely a very, very complex drug and its effects (and _especially_ its after-effects, for me at least) are perceptibly manifold. 

FWIW, neither of the other two 3-MeO-PCx's I tried were notably any more recreational for me. Plain PCP, on the other hand, is almost purely recreational (though not necessarily desirable). This tells me that the 3-MeO ring substitution has an effect that overrides all others on the arylcyclohexamine backbone. Like I said elsewhere, I am curious to try a different non-ring substituted PCx (I feel PCPy/Rolicyclidine is very interesting) for comparison.


----------



## psood0nym

Don't you also prefer unsubstituted tryptamines?  It's almost certainly a meaningless coincidence, but still I'm a little curious to find out if your reaction to unsubstitued dissociatives also works better for you.


----------



## hamhurricane

*3-MeO-PCP report*

A small quantity of 3-MeO-PCP was acquired in the form of a bright white hydrochloride salt and dissolved in EtOH. 2mg was measured out for my girlfriend and I. Neither of us have _any_ tolerance to NMDA-antagonists. The solution was held sublingually for a few minutes before being swallowed. Onset was very fast, in less than ten minutes the first signs of mood lift and euphoria were undeniably present. I start smiling widely and cannot stop laughing. I remark that my sweat smells “like [a] pizzeria.” I blast Trinidadian music as loud as my speakers will allow, overcome by an uncontrollable desire to listen to the steel drum. The steel drum is good natured, simple, and hilarious – the essence of 3-MeO-PCP.

At this dose the drug is highly stimulating, equivalent to 20 or 30mg of racemic amphetamine. I am sweating and punching the air. We take an additional 500µg. I can only describe the effects in a series of disconnected nouns, I adamantly feel that the come up is “very sandpaper, laserdisk, parking lot.” I have uncharacteristic violent impulses but even the violence seems good natured and comical. I keep remarking how I want someone to beat me with a foam bat – I am thinking a lot about American Gladiators. As I walk down the street, grinning, I want to shake trees and lampposts. I begin to climb a very high security fence but when I am about ten feet from the ground I ask myself “what do I have to gain from this?” Metacognition is fully intact -- I think odd thoughts – but a second track of ‘sober’ thinking is always analyzing the 3-MeO-PCP thought to decide whether it is unwise, perhaps at higher doses metacognitive abilities would be impaired.

My girlfriend and I guzzle young coconuts and walk through a large empty baseball field laughing. I go meet some friends at a bowling alley, having not bowled for at least five years. I throw strike after consecutive strike, the national bowling association should test for 3-MeO-PCP as a performance-enhancing drug. After each roll I fall to my knees in strange ritualistic movements worshipping the pins with keen empathy and understanding. I am radiating pure electrical power and could – _potentially_ – break glass with my mind. 

I have a Machiavellian desire to rule nations with an iron fist. If there is a novel receptor being targeted by 3-MeO-PCP it must be over-expressed in the brains of dictators. At one point I remark that, “3-MeO-PCP is crystaline François Duvalier.” I am both Leopold and Loeb. I drip with meglomaniacal grandiosity, and it seems quite possible that I could lift a car. 

Despite the fact that I am with my beautiful, buxom, playboy model girlfriend I have no desire to have ‘normal’ sex with her as much as I want her to strip nude so I can pelt her with watermelons or finger-bang her with an electronic hand. I openly express these desires to her and she seems pleased.

I pick up a box of matches at the bar and feel a very great desire to light the entire box of fire, in fact I can barely think of anything that would make me more delighted than detonating a large smoke bomb or firing a cannon at a tree. Note: I am normally very careful, fastidious, and non-violent person. I collect delicate rare books, which I read with the boards opened to an acute angle so as not to crack the spine. To say I have never broken anything in my life would not be an enormous exaggeration. 

There are no visual distortions but pronounced aesthetic enhancement - I notice that barrels of planted flowers and ornate windows burst with life and beauty but I have no desire to examine them closely as I would on a classic serotonergic psychedelic, instead I pass them - acknowledge their majesty - and move the fuck on. My magnetism is (seemingly) apparent to those around me. Someone I do not recognize knows my name and recalls a past meeting I cannot remember, He asks for my phone number and suggests we meet again in the future. I eat with my friends and note that my normally sensitive tongue is utterly immune to the assault of jalapeño peppers, I gobble the peppers with complete impunity. I consider that this drug may impact the sensitivity of my TRPV1 channels – then I think ‘who cares?’

At this point I have entered a second phase of calm euphoric smoothness and wish to go home and smoke cannabis. I do. The synergy is nice, I attempt some metaprogramming and self-hypnosis experiments but fall asleep in the process. 

I have much to say about this chemical but more experimentation is necessary. The night was not especially intellectual or profound, more of an amphetaminergic manic romp - with some of the best euphoria and laughter I have gotten from any chemical. Unlike dissociatives I have tried previously, I would like to use this one during the day.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I simply cannot believe you got all that from 2.5mg, but I guess I have no choice but accept 

I wonder if this drug has any action through GHB/GABA-B receptors, which would explain why this bliss reported by many seems to be entirely lost on me (my GHB-system is burnt to smithereens). I also wonder about these points because both PCP and Ketamine are fully-active for me even at "normal-people-doses" and can usually be quite blissful, so I doubt my lack of positive response to 3-MeO-PCx  is due to NMDA-antagonist tolerance...

psoodonym: Yes, I much prefer unsubstituted tryptamines... however do keep in mind that my far-and-away favourite dissociative (and indeed, favourite psychoacrive) is a heavily-substituted arylcyclohexamine: Ketamine .


----------



## hamhurricane

I was also on a bit of caffeine and nicotine and drank three beers, all of these things could impact the experience but I remember thinking that I could not feel any of them over the 3-MeO-PCP, _especially_ the beer. It should also be noted that my GF loved the drug as well, and felt +++ effects at that dose.


----------



## egor

^Was there selegine in your system?


----------



## hugo24

In a non-tolerant person, 2.5mg surely can be felt as its a bit above threshold dose. A quite strong disinhibition is an additional property of the compound which became apparent with more testing. Which of course has two sides but the therapeutic benefit outweighed the risk in the proper set/setting by a wide margin. Here's what was originally written:

Description : Psychedelic Dissociative
Dosage : 4-12mg+ (not higher tested yet)
Administration : p.o. , i.m. appears to work well too
Duration : ~4.5h +/-1h depending on dosage; after-effects not included
Typical course : First effects at 30', strong onset at 1h, peak at 2h, sudden drop at 3h


----------



## Blossom

anyone know the legality of it in the US?

Transformedit: Not explicitly scheduled but likely to be firmly covered by the analogue act. I expect the DEA would throw the book at those possessing PCP analogues, if the media hadn't already crucified you.


----------



## Xorkoth

hamhurricane said:


> A small quantity of 3-MeO-PCP was acquired in the form of a bright white hydrochloride salt and dissolved in EtOH. 2mg was measured out for my girlfriend and I. Neither of us have _any_ tolerance to NMDA-antagonists. The solution was held sublingually for a few minutes before being swallowed. Onset was very fast, in less than ten minutes the first signs of mood lift and euphoria were undeniably present. I start smiling widely and cannot stop laughing. I remark that my sweat smells “like [a] pizzeria.” I blast Trinidadian music as loud as my speakers will allow, overcome by an uncontrollable desire to listen to the steel drum. The steel drum is good natured, simple, and hilarious – the essence of 3-MeO-PCP.
> 
> At this dose the drug is highly stimulating, equivalent to 20 or 30mg of racemic amphetamine. I am sweating and punching the air. We take an additional 500µg. I can only describe the effects in a series of disconnected nouns, I adamantly feel that the come up is “very sandpaper, laserdisk, parking lot.” I have uncharacteristic violent impulses but even the violence seems good natured and comical. I keep remarking how I want someone to beat me with a foam bat – I am thinking a lot about American Gladiators. As I walk down the street, grinning, I want to shake trees and lampposts. I begin to climb a very high security fence but when I am about ten feet from the ground I ask myself “what do I have to gain from this?” Metacognition is fully intact -- I think odd thoughts – but a second track of ‘sober’ thinking is always analyzing the 3-MeO-PCP thought to decide whether it is unwise, perhaps at higher doses metacognitive abilities would be impaired.
> 
> My girlfriend and I guzzle young coconuts and walk through a large empty baseball field laughing. I go meet some friends at a bowling alley, having not bowled for at least five years. I throw strike after consecutive strike, the national bowling association should test for 3-MeO-PCP as a performance-enhancing drug. After each roll I fall to my knees in strange ritualistic movements worshipping the pins with keen empathy and understanding. I am radiating pure electrical power and could – _potentially_ – break glass with my mind.
> 
> I have a Machiavellian desire to rule nations with an iron fist. If there is a novel receptor being targeted by 3-MeO-PCP it must be over-expressed in the brains of dictators. At one point I remark that, “3-MeO-PCP is crystaline François Duvalier.” I am both Leopold and Loeb. I drip with meglomaniacal grandiosity, and it seems quite possible that I could lift a car.
> 
> Despite the fact that I am with my beautiful, buxom, playboy model girlfriend I have no desire to have ‘normal’ sex with her as much as I want her to strip nude so I can pelt her with watermelons or finger-bang her with an electronic hand. I openly express these desires to her and she seems pleased.
> 
> I pick up a box of matches at the bar and feel a very great desire to light the entire box of fire, in fact I can barely think of anything that would make me more delighted than detonating a large smoke bomb or firing a cannon at a tree. Note: I am normally very careful, fastidious, and non-violent person. I collect delicate rare books, which I read with the boards opened to an acute angle so as not to crack the spine. To say I have never broken anything in my life would not be an enormous exaggeration.
> 
> There are no visual distortions but pronounced aesthetic enhancement - I notice that barrels of planted flowers and ornate windows burst with life and beauty but I have no desire to examine them closely as I would on a classic serotonergic psychedelic, instead I pass them - acknowledge their majesty - and move the fuck on. My magnetism is (seemingly) apparent to those around me. Someone I do not recognize knows my name and recalls a past meeting I cannot remember, He asks for my phone number and suggests we meet again in the future. I eat with my friends and note that my normally sensitive tongue is utterly immune to the assault of jalapeño peppers, I gobble the peppers with complete impunity. I consider that this drug may impact the sensitivity of my TRPV1 channels – then I think ‘who cares?’
> 
> At this point I have entered a second phase of calm euphoric smoothness and wish to go home and smoke cannabis. I do. The synergy is nice, I attempt some metaprogramming and self-hypnosis experiments but fall asleep in the process.
> 
> I have much to say about this chemical but more experimentation is necessary. The night was not especially intellectual or profound, more of an amphetaminergic manic romp - with some of the best euphoria and laughter I have gotten from any chemical. Unlike dissociatives I have tried previously, I would like to use this one during the day.



Thanks for writing this... it was fun to read and I think I'm getting some of how it was through your words.


----------



## PepperSocks

Thanks for bumping that Xork.

Jesus hamhurricane; sounds fucking wild man.  I actually wouldn't mind giving that a try.

No self-consciousness or anxiety eh?


----------



## Tangerine Dream

legal in the uk?


----------



## Shambles

Yes.

Transformedit: It will be illegal as of the end of February 2013.


----------



## hamhurricane

*2nd Trial: More Mania*

Just wanted to post a brief update on my experience with this little known compound. I tested it a 2nd time at the same dose of 2.5mg this time giving 2mg to a neuroscientist friend of mine who has never used a dissociative of any kind and is generally very inexperienced with drugs. I gave her 500µg to check for adverse reactions and waited roughly two hours before she took the remaining 1.5mg.

We walked about and laughed. Despite the fact that I was wearing nothing but a wool cape and it was very cold, I perspired and felt that my core body temperature was elevated quite a bit. I ran into a classmate from an old college and he seemed nervous, he was dressed as a chimney sweep and he broke the bristles off his broomstick as we conversed. *Using a logic typical of this compound, I took his nervousness as an indication of my palpable and radiant power. *After I was done speaking with him I broke out into several bouts of maniacal laugher. We then went to a party where lots of people were railing coke, or talking about coke, or behaving in ways that I felt generally undignified. Somewhere in the midst of this my neuroscientist friend lost the ability to speak. I was worried that she was so profoundly affected by the low dose, she seemed in a nether region between tears of sorrow and tears of joy and would only communicate ideas in sign language. Unsure of how to council her when she was being verbally uncommunicative (she is generally very articulate so this came as a surprise) I did not object when she hailed a cab and signaled she was going home.

Eventually I decided to visit a small independent movie theater with my roommate and several models from Sweden. I conversed wildly with the owner of the movie theater about horror movies, and in light of my expertise he said I could choose any movie I wanted for a private screening at 2:00AM. I decided we would watch Lucio Fulci's _The Beyond_. Despite the fact that this is an awful and borderline incomprehensible piece-of-shit movie, it filled me with delight. I screamed at the top of my lungs and smoked massive dank nugs in the theater while NaOH was thrown on the face of a crucified warlock. I also felt several moments of intellectual terror when I could not remember the functional differences between paramagnetism and dimagnetism and petitio principii and ignoratio elenchi. 

Sexual functions were left intact, though I had the same feeling that I could derive more (sexual?) satisfaction from throwing my shoe or a large basket of fruit at a girl.

No hangover.


----------



## Jamshyd

Are you absolutely certain what you got was 3-MeO-PCP? I just can't understand how it can affect two people so profoundly at doses that are negligible to me and most of those who tried it...

I mean to put it in scope - in your case it sounds like someone who constantly trips hard on 10mg of Mescaline.


----------



## psood0nym

I think all of us that have written reports on 3-MeO-PCP, at least on bluelight, have been sampling from the same batch.  That won't be true going forward, though. His experience sounds similar to my best experiences with it, though a bit more ego inflating. The furthest I went in my report was to say it made me look like "one confident cock." However, Dondante recently reported delusions of godhood on it (I think that was with 3-Meo-PCP anyways). The big discrepancy is in the dose. I'm surprised 2.5 mg did so much. I wonder if it effects females differently, with just 2 mg being overwhelming.  I don't know any girls who I think would touch the stuff.


----------



## hamhurricane

Jamshyd said:


> Are you absolutely certain what you got was 3-MeO-PCP? I just can't understand how it can affect two people so profoundly at doses that are negligible to me and most of those who tried it...
> 
> I mean to put it in scope - in your case it sounds like someone who constantly trips hard on 10mg of Mescaline.



Yes, I am not only absolutely certain that what I have is 3-MeO-PCP, but also that it is the hydrochloride salt, of incredibly high purity, and _not_ the same batch you are using. 

Don't know what to tell you Jamshyd, except that you doubtlessly have a much higher dissociative tolerance. I have taken this twice and given it to two dissociative naive females and we all responded quite strongly to it. This was an undeniable +++ with distinct effects and timeline, I have no doubt that if I doubled the dose visual distortions would become apparent but I have no desire to go much higher as it already feels a bit tense.

The 10mg mescaline analogy is a huge exaggeration as well. Most people consider mescaline HCl to be 'fully' active at around 500mg and 3-MeO-PCP to be fully active at around 7mg. So this would be like tripping hard off 179mg of Mescaline, which would not surprise me in certain sensitive individuals.


----------



## Dondante

^I find your violent, fruit-related eroticism amusing. Thanks for the reports. 



			
				psood0nym said:
			
		

> ...Dondante recently reported delusions of godhood on it (I think that was with 3-Meo-PCP anyways).



I posted trip report, since my posts were lost in the PD social wastebin. I certainly can't attribute the delusions solely to the 3-MeO-PCP, but I believe it played a large role. 

I had another recreational experience with 3-MeO-PCP on Halloween, and will report on that briefly at some point. One other person tried it with me, and I've asked him to record a basic effects profile.


----------



## psood0nym

hamhurricane said:


> Yes, I am not only absolutely certain that what I have is 3-MeO-PCP, but also that it is the hydrochloride salt, of incredibly high purity, and _not_ the same batch you are using.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you Jamshyd, except that you doubtlessly have a much higher dissociative tolerance. I have taken this twice and given it to two dissociative naive females and we all responded quite strongly to it. This was an undeniable +++ with distinct effects and timeline, I have no doubt that if I doubled the dose visual distortions would become apparent but I have no desire to go much higher as it already feels a bit tense.
> 
> The 10mg mescaline analogy is a huge exaggeration as well. Most people consider mescaline HCl to be 'fully' active at around 500mg and 3-MeO-PCP to be fully active at around 7mg. So this would be like tripping hard off 179mg of Mescaline, which would not surprise me in certain sensitive individuals.


Hugo24, Dondante, and I don't have dissociative tolerance (well, didn't at the time of our reports, where we each gave similar dosage recommendations as each of the others). I guess you're just sensitive, and so are your friends. It is sort of a weird coincidence, though.


----------



## Dondante

Additional trial with 3-MeO-PCP. A friend and I went to a Caribou show dressed as two DEA agents, complete with cartoonish mustaches and aviators. I figured there would be enough kids on drugs at this show that we could get a solid act going. Sure enough, there were 5-6 Hunter S. Thompsons, other suspiciously drug-related costumes, and people simply tripping out on their psychedelic of choice. 

Before the show, my friend and I walked down the main street in town, which typically hosts 50,000-80,000 people on Halloween. About half way there we ducked into an alley and insufflated the 3-meo-PCP. It wasn’t measured precisely, but I would estimate that my friend had roughly 4 mg and I had 6-8 mg. That adds up, since I brought 20 mg with me, and had 9 mg remaining. Within 5 minutes, the effects were apparent. We waltzed through the police barricade and heard an officer say, “Good to see the federal boys showed up.” The absurdity of the situation required restraint, as occasionally I would burst into maniacal fits of laughter. The whole situation quickly developed into a wonky carnival scene. We could act totally weird and nobody would even raise an eyebrow. Michael Jackson tunes spilled out onto the street from one bar, and I felt compelled to break out some Thriller moves in the middle of the sidewalk. I was bursting with confidence, though I’m sure I looked absolutely ridiculous. We made conversation with various groups of people, mostly staying in character. My friend offered a mustache ride to a group of attractive females that asked for us to pose for a picture. This still makes me laugh. At one point, I heard quick footsteps behind me, which seemed to not be going anywhere so I suddenly stopped in my tracks and turned with an authoritative glare, only to find a 10 year old girl running in place, holding her father’s hand. I think I scared her. The girl’s dad laughed at least. At this point, I was having a difficult time speaking coherently, though I still managed to blurt out phrases that usually made sense. When they didn’t, they were followed by surges of laughter. My legs were feeling increasingly bouncy, though walking was not terribly difficult. A noticeable tension was present in my legs. I had to stop multiple times to stretch my leg muscles. I recall talking with a homeless man and another guy that looked like Jerry Garcia for a few minutes before making it back to the venue. I have no idea what we talked about, other than that it was something about his dog eating his weed or some such nonsense. 

Back at the venue, our modus operandi evolved from “keeping the streets clean” to “enforcing drugs.” My original plan was to incite paranoia by posing as DEA agents at a venue filled with kids on drugs, but our costumes were too ridiculous looking for anybody to fall for it. We tried arresting one of the Hunter S. Thompsons, but mostly just made sure that "drugs were being enforced"...fortunately, work was easy as the majority seemed to have already enforced drugs on themselves. The opening acts were not bad, but I found the wall of sound to be a bit too much. The effects weakened a bit as the main act came on, making the show more enjoyable. Above a certain level, dissociatives tend to sensitize me to sound, and loud noise can seem unpleasant and overwhelming. The show was a freak-out dance fest, with almost everybody in costume including the band. There were a surprising number of attractive girls around me. If I weren’t a married man, I surely would have felt comfortable going beyond exchanging smiles and enthusiastic expletives. Two amazing percussionists took the front of the stage. The energy in the room was incredible. See here for the show played the preceding night – Sun encore. Also, see here for those unfamiliar with the band – Jamelia. The live experience and the recorded albums are completely different experiences.


----------



## psood0nym

So now it's myself, Dondante, his friend, Jamshyd, B9, his friend, fastandbulbous, adder, and hugo24 who have all used this compound at around 5 mg to get some semblance of a trip, and hamhurricane and his friend who find their 3-MeO-PCP to be intense at 2 mg and 2.5 mg respectively, right? If it was just you, hamhurricane, I'd be more likely to write it off as a fluke, but the fact that both you and your friend just coincidentally found a different batch so much more potent points to something strange going on.  Then again, adder reported that 3 mg of 3-HO-PCP was a "knock out" dose in his trip report, and I found 6 mg IM to be pleasant and not too intense at all (though I've since confirmed that report was a collaborative effort and so that 3 mg dosage may not have been from his own experience). I PM'd hugo24 and fastandbulbous regarding these dosage discrepancies for 3-HO-PCP and neither one replied.  I'm still curious, though, especially now that hamhurricane is reporting such a strong reaction to this other rare PCP analogue at just 2.5 mg.


> I posted trip report, since my posts were lost in the PD social wastebin. I certainly can't attribute the delusions solely to the 3-MeO-PCP, but I believe it played a large role.


This is a great report, but it's not getting nearly as much traffic in Trip Reports as I figured it would for some reason.


----------



## Jamshyd

Ham: let's not talk of batches because this borders on breaking the rules as well as invading others' privacy. 

I do not understand why you feel the need to be militaristic in your response. I was simply wondering, I did not mean to "challenge" you in any way. As you can see, a lot of us apparently have a very high tolerance, yet you don't.

That's interesting.

And that's all there is to it.

One thing appears to be for sure though, and that is that the 3-MeO-PCx's are turning out to be more or less as ego-inflating as their parent drug.


----------



## Dondante

psood0nym said:
			
		

> ...I found 6 mg IM to be pleasant and not too intense at all...



I had significant difficulty with ambulation on 6 mg 3-MeO-PCP IM...not enough to glue me to the couch, but too much to go on a walk with my wife. For the report above, 6-8 mg insufflated left me able to walk, but with some difficulty. I really don't have enough experience to comment on the relative potency of IM vs. insufflation. Though I was able to walk in the latter report, it wasn't a "let me stroll around the neighborhood with my wife" kind of walk. 

Notes from a friend (approximately 3-5 mg 3-MeO-PCP insufflated):

Effects set in about 5 minutes after.  Pretty strong taste.  I felt a certain giddiness and mood elevation.  At around 20 minutes, my lower body and legs felt somewhat disconnected and I remember it was fun to walk crazy.  Felt relaxed.  All the [Halloween shenanigans] contributed to a feeling of euphoria/invincibility/disinhibition.  Also, I remember feeling at one point that my vision was being affected and remember seeing a mild, warm coloration in light and at my periphery, but I am not really sure about this[...] Thoughts were pretty well focused and I didn't get much of a feeling of fascination with things but again there was a lot going on.  [...] So it wasn't exactly a scientific study but I would be interested in giving it another go at a slightly higher dosage in a more controlled setting.


----------



## psood0nym

^I'm not sure if you noticed, but that figure was for 3-HO-PCP, not MeO. I brought it up to highlight the dosage discrepancies with yet another PCP analogue (see adder's report). 

I've actually noticed a lot less difference in intensity between oral 3-MeO-PCP and IM than with most substances, very little really.  The only reason I do it that way is so I don't have to wait 2 hours for full effects. I may have a mild to moderate dissociative tolerance right now due to getting some ketamine and that drug's short, non-committal, why the fuck not high, but during most of my 3-MeO-PCP trials I had none. Hell, I rode my bike to the video store on 8 mg IM just for kicks. Maybe there is just a lot of variance in response with this one.  It's the fact that both hamhurricane AND his friend had such powerful reactions at such a small dose that gives that gives me pause, among other things. I for one was entirely able to move around on 11mg IM with no dissociative tolerance, granted I'd stop short of hopping on a bike at that level.


----------



## hamhurricane

Jamshyd said:


> Ham: let's not talk of batches because this borders on breaking the rules as well as invading others' privacy.
> 
> I do not understand why you feel the need to be militaristic in your response. I was simply wondering, I did not mean to "challenge" you in any way. As you can see, a lot of us apparently have a very high tolerance, yet you don't.



I did not invade anyones privacy in anyway, nor was I being "militaristic". I was simply trying to be clear because some seem confused by my sensitivity, and I felt an 18x exaggeration with the mescaline analogy only served to complicate things. With a small sample size there will always be discrepancies in dose, just look at the Aleph series. It is also good to emphasize that my reaction may not be so strange for HR purposes, if 3-MeO-PCP does get into the hands of the public, it will be important for users to know that three people have tried it and responded strongly (sometimes very strongly) to doses under 3mg. 

The real question is what are 'intense effects' e.g. many of us would not consider 60mg of ketamine especially intense in terms of a laying on your back in darkness type trip, but in terms of walking down the street 60mg would be very intense for me. So when I say 2.5mg was intense, keep in mind I was socializing in public continuously throughout all of my experiences, it was probably _less_ intense than 60mg of ketamine though, yet jittery enough that I would be very hesitant to go much higher. It was an undeniable +++ on the Shulgin scale.

EDIT: Also I have a BMI below 16 and one of the two girls is unusually short and small, the taller of the two has a normal size and body weight and she had the least intense experience of anyone - she was more in control than I was.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I certainly cannot argue against that.

Thank you .


----------



## pharmakos

psood0nym said:


> Dondante recently reported delusions of godhood on it (I think that was with 3-Meo-PCP anyways).



sometimes when this happens the experience is so amazing that i figure god must want to experience what i'm experiencing as well, so it must be true.  circular but sensical.


----------



## psood0nym

psood0nym said:
			
		

> Dondante recently reported delusions of godhood on it (I think that was with 3-Meo-PCP anyways).





			
				thenightwatch said:
			
		

> sometimes when this happens the experience is so amazing that i figure god must want to experience what i'm experiencing as well, so it must be true. circular but sensical.



It's something that to me is associated with dissociatives (heh, I like that wording). They isolate you and put you at the center of everything, so what else could be the "controller" of what's going on in your head? 

I've never thought "I am god" straight out at any point, but I've definitely had moments where I saw myself like a spider in a vast web of causality, sensing all the motions within it.  I understand this web to be confined to my subconscious, and its strands consist of all these dreams I had never recalled in the first place, or fleeting reveries from months in the past -- amazingly random things -- and I get floods of memories from waking life that associate with them and explain how they fit into and explain the dreams to some degree, and in turn how the dreams affected my latter waking thoughts without me ever having been aware of it. After that, I feel as if I'm incorporating these realizations into my subconciousness to, among other things, be more fully aware of how they operate during waking life in the background of my thoughts, in reveries, in making judgments, and on and on, in order to expand my own awareness. 

This interpretation does not seem implausible to me because it is entirely confined within my own life and mind.  Moreover, gaining such understanding is one of the central reasons I use psychedelics and dissociatives in the first place. And so the idea that a consciously formed intention such as this should, over time and focused psychedelic meditation, come to be realized in the unfolding of a trip is somewhat expected.

But sometimes those dreams I remember are of recent world events.  I can imaging conflating the sense that I am weaving dreams within my subconscious for the purpose of a deeper understanding of how they operate in my waking life with controlling world events like a god. For example, I dream about world leaders or climatological events and remember it while tripping, but all the while I'm feeling like I'm at the center of this nexus, and so instead of recognizing it's a nexus of dreams or long forgotten memories of my own, in my state of confusion I interpret them as _the events themselves_ as they took place, or are taking place, or will take place, in physical reality external from my own past personal experience. Now, in my understanding, I become not a weaver of my dreams and memories, but of time and causality itself: a god.


----------



## .dp

Is it possible to K-Hole or did anybody tried a heroic dosage?


----------



## Shambles

Can't rightly K-hole without the K... but this other thing does produce a hole kinda thang not dissimilar but really quite different to it's Kousin. Sometimes. Possibly. Dependent on dose and tolerance and all that jazz. Doses are never heroic. They either suit your own personal body chemistry, tolerance, set, setting, passing whim and what you had for breakfast last Thursday week or they don't. It's really not all that much like ket though, to be honest.


----------



## uncle stinky

Well 2mg insufflated barely touched the sides. My dopamine brain has been hit far too hard and often lately. That having been said there was still a little oddness but I'd be pushed to quantify it. could also be a tiredness issue. Will put it all to bed for a cooling off period or I foresee waking to the sound of porridge dribbling out of my ears as my last grey matter collapses. That or its underpants on head and pencils up nose.


----------



## Vurtual

Tried this twice now - first time i tried ~6mg nasal (was aiming for 10 but was too cautious - got 0.001 scales but they have a flaky +/- 4mg wobble); didn't feel like enough about 90 min in so added another ~6mg (VERY rough estimate).  Had a great effect for about 4 hours - long afterglow after that - i slept fine a few hours later, but the afterglow/euphoria lasted for a couple of days after (i got similar with 3-meo-pce).  Seemed a bit more stimulated/manic than the 3-meo-pce; it was fairly similar but it did feel like it had a different character - definitely a different taste in the nose (smelt like  toy soldiers!)).

Second time i was more sure of the weights - dosed ~11-13 mg orally in a party situation.  This was excellent - really felt the stimulation, and was even able to make music (a struggle on other dissos - although i did have 6-apb earlier too).  Gave the whole night a magic and wonder without the inevitable stumbling confusion that would accompany k in the same situation.  This would be such a great party drug, if only people could be sensible with weights and redosing (i made sure to take pre-weighed caps and not open them)


----------



## MisterV

Hello,

question to route of administration: is it possible to smoke 3-meo-pcp? If yes would the effects be greater and i would need less?

What dosage would you recommend to a first timer with lots of ketamine experience? If this does help any to be "prepared". How much pro kg of weight?

Have a nice weekend everybody.


----------



## Solipsis

Good question, it's close to PCP so I guess so... but I think that insufflation or smoking can more easily produce stimulation and manic-type side-effects.

Ketamine is not smokable, so I wonder where the line is drawn? 3-MeO-PCE? Methoxetamine?
Anyway I think 3-MeO-PCE is too potent to smoke safely. And I would be careful with 3-MeO-PCP as well.


----------



## MisterV

Solipsis said:


> Good question, it's close to PCP so I guess so... but I think that insufflation or smoking can more easily produce stimulation and manic-type side-effects.
> Ketamine is not smokable, so I wonder where the line is drawn? 3-MeO-PCE? Methoxetamine?



Thank you for quick reply. No i brought up the ketamine only in fact that i have dissociative experience. Dont know if thats usefull for a 3-meo-pcp trip or not.

Someone here in thread smoked it:



> Started with 5mg vaped which produced a noticeable stimulation and pretty strong euphoria (was grinning from ear to ear ) but my lungs told me not to repeat that experiment. The smoke/vapour (chased off tinfoil) was smooth and painless but after an hour or so there was some minor chest discomfort which made it clear that vaping wasn't a good option for this stuff.


----------



## Solipsis

MisterV said:


> Thank you for quick reply. No i brought up the ketamine only in fact that i have dissociative experience. Dont know if thats usefull for a 3-meo-pcp trip or not.
> 
> Someone here in thread smoked it:



I know, I am just saying - ketamine and PCP analogues all belong to the arylcyclohexylamine class of chemicals. So what I was just wondering out loud is what part of the chemical causes it to not be smokable, perhaps the carbonyl of the cyclohexanone, or the chloro. My guess is it's the carbonyl. That would mean methoxetamine is not smokable either. I guess knowing that would resolve it.


----------



## Incunabula

When people smoke PCP, I guess it´s the freebase that they are smoking?


----------



## Solipsis

Why, because that is the case for a number of tryptamines? That's not even entirely true, some tryptamines are best vaporized as their salts. If compounds are too unstable to be vaporized as salts then they are often too unstable to be fit to be smoked as the freebase.

I am not saying I am confident it's the salt, but I am saying that I wouldn't find either of them unlikely.


----------



## KETAMAX

3meopcp just does not work on me,  apart from the vaguest dark stimulation of a PCP analogue.  I have had it on 3 separate trials,  the first about a year and 3/4 ago, and twice again more recently,  two lots of 50mg, Always subq/im 
 Tolerance cannot be this bad?
 saying that I am one of the few that has realest truest permanent tolerance from Ketamine abuse needle style, NO visions, No trip, Nothing left apart from trying to seek out the magic thats gone forever trying a few brands of vials, no difference. 

Strange thing is large dose Mxe and highish 3methoxyPCE DO work,  not in a typical recreational NDMA agonist way but its does something somewhere. read what i have to say about em.
3meoPCP is wasted on me. Enjoy it as i know it works.  

Time to reconsider my drug taking career..


----------



## Solipsis

It appears you do your name justice then if you maxed out (yes I know it is a brand  ).

But seriously I would watch out NMDA *ant*agonist tolerance and use of substances that are also otherwise active such as as DARI's or D2 agonists or whatever. People go manic that way.


----------



## MisterV

Perhaps its the 3-MeO-PCP. Tested 25mg - and what should i say. There was absolutely nothing that happened. No tolerance at this time.

Later i tried MXE which worked perfectly. K works, too. Perhaps some people need a dosage of more than 50mg for effects or they are immune. Dont know.


----------



## drugs

I have a small sample of this - enough for a few trials I would think.. I was thinking of trying 5mg first and go from there. I have pretty much zero tolerance to nmda-antagonists. I will probably insufflate it. Has anyone had success with oral dosing?


----------



## Vurtual

drugs said:


> I have a small sample of this - enough for a few trials I would think.. I was thinking of trying 5mg first and go from there. I have pretty much zero tolerance to nmda-antagonists. I will probably insufflate it. Has anyone had success with oral dosing?



Oral worked for me - ~12mg in a cap; seemed to have similar effect to insufflated, maybe a bit stronger (can't be sure as other things were involved); still mostly stimulation with not much dissociation.  Next i want to creep upwards to 15+ to explore this side more.  

5mg would be good to start i'd think (though ~6mg was a little low for me and i added the same about 90min in).  If it does anything at all that is (don't understand the posters above with no effect - the stuff i got was very noticeable to me even sub -10mg).


----------



## drugs

^ Thanks for the advice. 

I will probably start with 5mg insufflated, then another 5mg, if Im not where I want to be. I think I'll do a larger, single oral dose at another time when I got a better feel for the stuff.


----------



## pharmakos

psood0nym said:


> It's something that to me is associated with dissociatives (heh, I like that wording). They isolate you and put you at the center of everything, so what else could be the "controller" of what's going on in your head?
> 
> I've never thought "I am god" straight out at any point, but I've definitely had moments where I saw myself like a spider in a vast web of causality, sensing all the motions within it.  I understand this web to be confined to my subconscious, and its strands consist of all these dreams I had never recalled in the first place, or fleeting reveries from months in the past -- amazingly random things -- and I get floods of memories from waking life that associate with them and explain how they fit into and explain the dreams to some degree, and in turn how the dreams affected my latter waking thoughts without me ever having been aware of it. After that, I feel as if I'm incorporating these realizations into my subconciousness to, among other things, be more fully aware of how they operate during waking life in the background of my thoughts, in reveries, in making judgments, and on and on, in order to expand my own awareness.
> 
> This interpretation does not seem implausible to me because it is entirely confined within my own life and mind.  Moreover, gaining such understanding is one of the central reasons I use psychedelics and dissociatives in the first place. And so the idea that a consciously formed intention such as this should, over time and focused psychedelic meditation, come to be realized in the unfolding of a trip is somewhat expected.
> 
> But sometimes those dreams I remember are of recent world events.  I can imaging conflating the sense that I am weaving dreams within my subconscious for the purpose of a deeper understanding of how they operate in my waking life with controlling world events like a god. For example, I dream about world leaders or climatological events and remember it while tripping, but all the while I'm feeling like I'm at the center of this nexus, and so instead of recognizing it's a nexus of dreams or long forgotten memories of my own, in my state of confusion I interpret them as _the events themselves_ as they took place, or are taking place, or will take place, in physical reality external from my own past personal experience. Now, in my understanding, I become not a weaver of my dreams and memories, but of time and causality itself: a god.



i just read this again after many months.  i gotta say... dude, if you really are controlling the weather or world leaders with your trips, then i wish you would be a little more optimistic.


----------



## Vurtual

Tried ~17mg of this up the nose.  More dissociation started to make itself felt at this level, but still nowhere near depersonalisation; not that i mind as the stimulation was excellent.  This is great for creative stuff for me at this dose - while performance isn't really enhanced, inspiration definitely is.    

After about 4 hours as main effects subsided slightly i topped up with ~9mg - this did get me back up but not quite to the previous level; but the overall stimulation lasted much longer than i expected compared to a single dose (combined with earlier dose after effects) - i dragged myself into bed about 8 hours after second dose, but was still buzzing; after a few hours half-sleep i got up and while i felt pretty drained, i was still buzzing for the rest of the day (even though i was up a couple of days before this).  

Again the main drawback is the lingering after-effect; still slightly dissociated and stimulated through the next day, but also pretty physically drained for a couple of days.  The afterglow is generally pleasant for me, but it stops me wanting to do it more than once a week just for logistical reasons (needing 2 or 3 days free); plus i want to make it last as there seems little chance of getting it again 

After reading back through this thread, my doses seem pretty high compared to early reports (~17mg seems like high end of dose range, but i felt i could definitely increase); it could be that this stuff is different strength, nasal is that inefficient or i just don't know what to expect off PCx type stuff (judging it by more anaesthetic dissos?) - any ideas?


----------



## bluedolphin

Solipsis said:


> That would mean methoxetamine is not smokable either. I guess knowing that would resolve it.



MXE is indeed smokeable. It's hard to say how effective it is, probably somewhat less so than snorting or eating. Effects are nearly instant but lacking in the full character of the snorted/eaten experience.


----------



## icekila

Can anyone tell me some info on 3-meo-pcpr and 3-meo-pcpy?


----------



## knock

Any views on the efficacy of plugging this? I've tried twice, 2mg to no effect and tonight perhaps 7mg which led to definite threshold dissociative effects but very mild. I've not tried other ROAs, I tend to plug everything nowadays but maybe this needs a different approach.

Update: Wow! Silly to think I wasn't getting much. I dosed about 40mg MXE about six hours after 6-7mg of this and have discovered psychedelic wonders and mechanisms of consciousness I didn't know existed. Seems like these chemicals are very powerful tools.

Wow.


----------



## Vurtual

^Ive found the last batch of 3-meo-pcp to be mostly stimulating with a some dissociation (average dose ~12mg; highest doses 15-20mg); much more of a stim than mxe (in fact i was using it to make music on); i don't know if it gets more dissociating at higher doses.   I did expect more dissociation from it at these doses considering what i'd read, but i love it like this anyway (a functional dissociative stim!).  There's apparently more due from a different place, so we'll see if it was just a less potent batch.

Also, as you found out, this stuff has a much longer half-life than mxe or k (the ketone group shortens it i think) - it can linger on in the system for ages - it recirculates from the fat back into the blood/brain (7 days half life for pcp i think).  When i did it i'd expect to still feel slightly wobbly for a couple of days after, and with a nice euphoric afterglow (and a bit drained too).  This has implications for longer sessions (i read something about pcp suggesting redoses should get smaller each time to counteract this, and that later on eating some lettuce can cause it to come back on!).  Plus making important decisions in this long afterglow can be problematic (as with k - see John Lilley).

EDIT - i should add, all doses were nasal; never tried plugging, or even oral (i had limited amount so was trying to keep roa constant to get a picture of different doses) - maybe this is why i felt more stim than disso...


----------



## psood0nym

thenightwatch said:


> i just read this again after many months.  i gotta say... dude, if you really are controlling the weather or world leaders with your trips, then i wish you would be a little more optimistic.


Heh. No, if you read again you'll see I never thought anything of the sort. It was a hypothetical extrapolation from my past dissociative experiences to how I could _imagine_ such beliefs about the world coming together under the influence of 3-MeO-PCP. If I ever gain control over malicious world leaders I'll do something memorable and unmistakable with my power, like making them drown themselves in blueberry pancake batter. 

I'll also take this opportunity to re-express the general interest in 3-meo-pcpr and 3-meo-pcpy... Anyone?


----------



## Transcendence

Does anyone here clearly prefer 3-meo-pcp to methoxetamine? Does it push more towards mania/psychiatric symptoms than mxe?


----------



## drugs

I much prefer 3-meo-pcp over mxe. My trials with mxe has been un-interesting so far.
For me they have a very different effect profile   - 3-meo-pcp is a much more stimulating compound, and I feel very awake and alert on it, while mxe feels more numbing to the senses. I have sampled 3-meo-pcp in the range of 10-15mg. I will try 3-meo-pce soon and see how it compares to 3-meo-pcp and mxe.


----------



## Incunabula

Vurtual said:


> Also, as you found out, this stuff has a much longer half-life than mxe or k (the ketone group shortens it i think) - it can linger on in the system for ages - it recirculates from the fat back into the blood/brain (7 days half life for pcp i think).  When i did it i'd expect to still feel slightly wobbly for a couple of days after, and with a nice euphoric afterglow (and a bit drained too).  This has implications for longer sessions (i read something about pcp suggesting redoses should get smaller each time to counteract this, and that later on eating some lettuce can cause it to come back on!).  Plus making important decisions in this long afterglow can be problematic (as with k - see John Lilley).


^^ Almost right.
Here´s what FnB said about it once.


			
				Fast and Bulbous said:
			
		

> The arylcyclohexylamines without ketamine/methoxetamine keto function on the cyclohexyl ring do a weird thing where they get reabsorbed into the bloodstream from the bladder, giving them the appearance of having a hideously long half life. Worst of the bunch is PCP/3-MeO-PCP because of a combination of being difficult to metabolize and the inherent shape of the molecule (PCP is worse for that than it's 3-MeO relative as the polar nitrogen is totally surrounded by lipophillic groups. At least with the 3-MeO, the body has something to work with)


----------



## Vurtual

drugs said:


> I much prefer 3-meo-pcp over mxe...



I agree.  I've had nice times on mxe, but 3-meo-pcp is much more useful to me (as a stimulant with added magic).  To me the main downside is the long half-life (not too bad a downside if you don't overdo it).  People who want definite 'holes' i'd guess may prefer mxe or k though (k>mxe).

I also much prefer 3-meo-pce to mxe; it's also pretty stimulating but not as much as  the ...p - but it's got a really nice trippy edge to it, and it always makes me laugh a lot.  They could probably all give 'mania' (i've certainly felt manic off all three) but that's what's good about them for me - it doesn't always have to be 'psychiatric' (though it probably can be for some - i s'pose be careful giving any of these to people (or yourself) if there's a history of mental isssues/mania anyway).  Bear in mind these opinions are based on a not very big sample size (maybe 10 times on each)

@Fagott (and FnB) - thanks for the corrections


----------



## knock

On the "mania", my MXE-after-3-MeO-PCP experience definitely had a borderline delusions-of-grandeur feel to it. I was close to convinced that I'd discovered the drug-(combo)-to-end-them-all, a chemical bolt-on super-upgrade for my brain and consciousness, a key with which I could unlock my personal super-powers (and a treasure-chest full of hyphens).

In fact my irrational side is still hopeful!


----------



## Vurtual

knockando said:


> On the "mania", my MXE-after-3-MeO-PCP experience definitely had a borderline delusions-of-grandeur feel to it. I was close to convinced that I'd discovered the drug-(combo)-to-end-them-all, a chemical bolt-on super-upgrade for my brain and consciousness, a key with which I could unlock my personal super-powers (and a treasure-chest full of hyphens).
> 
> In fact my irrational side is still hopeful!



I and others also had this sort of effect several times (i.e. feeling we've discovered some new big thing that could change drugs forever blah-blah).  I did put it down to extra grandiosity generated by the substance at the time... but you never know


----------



## vvbugga

bluedolphin said:


> MXE is indeed smokeable. It's hard to say how effective it is, probably somewhat less so than snorting or eating. Effects are nearly instant but lacking in the full character of the snorted/eaten experience.


My test rats seem to respond exactly the way you described, and they seem to enjoy smoke induced test research. But with further research it can effect their lungs in a negative way. So be careful if you like your test rats.


----------



## Xtc <3

Tried this last night, insufflated 10mg followed by 5mg an hour later, was really awesome and can still feel it in the morning, slept like a baby as soon as I got in and I was high as hell, must have knocked myself out with nos lol. Whats the word on re-dosing this substance is it best to wait a while for it to be completely removed from the system or will another 15mg dose tonight be alright? So far I definately prefer 3-MeO-PCE however more trials will be carried out


----------



## Help?!?!

^IMO its not a good idea to redose on this from what i've read. I haven't even tried it(wish to badly and will sometime) but these seem pretty delusional and manic so it doesn't sound like a good dis. to redose consistently with. Just what I read and took from readings though, so maybe someone with actual experience will pop in and says that its grand, that jazz.


----------



## Xtc <3

Ok thanks for that i'll give it a miss then, I had read about how it reenters your blood stream in smaller quantities several times before it is excreted from the body, and I still feel mild effects now 18 hours after dosing, whats this mania and delusions everyone is on about then? I have my fair share of experience with Methoxetamine, 3-MeO-PCE, 3-MeO-PCP + ketamine and am still not sure if I have experienced them, certainly not negatively anyway.


----------



## Vurtual

Xtc <3 said:


> Tried this last night, insufflated 10mg followed by 5mg an hour later, was really awesome and can still feel it in the morning, slept like a baby as soon as I got in and I was high as hell, must have knocked myself out with nos lol. Whats the word on re-dosing this substance is it best to wait a while for it to be completely removed from the system or will another 15mg dose tonight be alright? So far I definately prefer 3-MeO-PCE however more trials will be carried out



I find it pretty similar to 3-meo-pce in its half life - it seems to take a few days at least (maybe even a week) from the last dose to leave the system.  i've had no problems with a few conservative redoses, or dosing the next day occasionally, except that the overall half-life is extended - plus it is cummulative so the redose adds to whatever is in the system.  i can certainly imagine the potential trouble that reckless redosing with this might bring (once you've had too much it'll be a long wait for it to wear off). [remember kids, don't do drugs]

I find the afterglow lasts a couple of days - this is often the best bit for me, but sometimes i'm almost starting to wonder if it'll actually wear off by the end of the second day.  Then i feel a bit drained and listless for a day or two (this bit is more noticeable when i've redosed it).  I do certainly feel this in the body, so i'd guess that caning it wouldn't be that wise - i tend to want to leave at least a week between sessions (as with anything); plus i've been trying to leave bigger gaps so that i don't lose the magic that ive had from it so far.  (bear in mind most of my use has been following -apb). i don't know which i prefer with 3-meo-pce; this is a bit less trippy/dissociating, but more stimmy/euphoric (i love them both for different uses).


/Edit
yeah i'm not sure what the mania specifically means - i guess it comes from the stories of PCP users who take all their clothes off, run in the traffic, punch the police or a wall etc. (see utube) - this extreme reaction is actually really rare by all accounts; but being dissociated and also stimulated (rather than sedated by k) can surely carry a risk of 'manic' incidents (as we've seen from some mxe stories).  i can certainly feel some sort of 'mania' sometimes in the effects of this (and mxe) - although i find it hard to distinguish this from 'stimulation' or 'intense focus' in a lot of ways (but then i haven't done any idiotic doses (yet...)).  as with mxe i do get some delusional ideas (discovered secrets of the universe or the new soma etc), but i find these fairly easy to laugh off pretty soon after they occur (but then maybe this whole post is a more subtle form of delusion...)


----------



## psood0nym

^Judging from my experience and reading users' posts the type of manic symptoms arising from 3-MeO-PCP or MXE use seem to be pretty good mimics of the symptoms people who are actually diagnosed with mania report experiencing. It's more complicated than CNS arousal, albeit blunt autonomic arousal can manifest in pretty complicated ways, too. There's a good quote from Andy Behrman on wikipedia's mania page that describes it:

"When I'm manic, I'm so awake and alert, that my eyelashes fluttering on the pillow sound like thunder." 

Mania often involves this kind of amplification of sensation (an electrification of the world like 5-HT psychedelics), increased arousal (like straight stimulants), but also a kind of momentum of thought, ego, and feeling that can cause one to fly off on tangents in all directions with gross self-assurance, be they towards heaven, hell, or just some random far left field of consciousness. 

Sometimes that momentum is so strong that it sweeps the experiencer along with it, and when the wave finally crashes they're so far from where they started that they've lost the plot (the NMDA antagonist mediated sense of disconnection from the body and amnesic effects probably makes one more prone to this aspect of mania than other drugs). [EDIT: once during a high dose DXM/MXE trip my internal monologue took the sound of the voice actor who read an audiobook I had been listening to in my car earlier in the day and I started to worry about the fate of the characters in earnest as if I was a part of the story -- thus literally losing "my plot" and substituting a fictional narrative from memory complete with alternate narrator]. Situations where this occurs may involve people elatedly resolving to completely re-haul their life while recklessly discounting the problems that arise from jumping into such an attempt blindly (granted in some situations such a change could be perfectly healthy, too, but recognizing the truth or falsity of that judgment in the first place may also be impaired by the manic state).  

The ability to laugh off the ego inflation and delusions of grandeur you note during your use of 3-MeO-PCP sounds like hypomania, a milder -- and arguably much more healthy and useful -- form of mania where one's imagination can be swept along to fantastic hypothetical locations but their beliefs and perspectives remain more grounded. It's hard to pin down what mania is because it's so multifaceted, and can manifest itself through symptoms that seem to somewhat contradict each other, e.g. elation and rage. 

While it's true that experiences of stimulants or psychedelics often contain characteristics of mania as well, I think the fact that 3-Me0-PCP and MXE  bundle the qualities of stimulants, psychedelics, and dissociatives into single drugs allows them to better mirror mania in its totality.


----------



## Vurtual

psood0nym said:


> The ability to laugh off the ego inflation and delusions of grandeur you note during your use of 3-MeO-PCP sounds like hypomania, a milder -- and arguably much more healthy and useful -- form of mania where one's imagination can be swept along to fantastic hypothetical locations but their beliefs and perspectives remain more grounded. It's hard to pin down what mania is because it's so multifaceted, and can manifest itself through symptoms that seem to somewhat contradict each other, e.g. elation and rage.
> 
> While it's true that experiences of stimulants or psychedelics often contain characteristics of mania as well, I think the fact that 3-Me0-PCP and MXE  bundle the qualities of stimulants, psychedelics, and dissociatives into single drugs allows them to better mirror mania in its totality.



Thanks for the clarifications and nuances; that sounds right to me.  In my uses i'd definitely say it felt more hypomanic; it was never overwhelming or out of control (i've never felt much dissociation from 3-meo-pcp (compared to mxe) so it felt relatively 'sensible' and more of a stim (highest individual dose ~18mg) - though i am fairly 'sensible' anyway i'd guess); i don't doubt that the wrong dose for a person could be a different story. 

Some of my mxe use has maybe felt more 'manic', but i found having something prepared to do beforehand can channel it (video, music etc).  Apart from my natural vagueness, i was being vague because i didn't want to claim too much knowledge offhand of what someone with bi-polar type issues experience (though i've sometimes speculated that i have mild (or hypo) manic tendencies myself, but luckily without the depression side; as if that even counts).


----------



## psood0nym

^You're being vague regarding mania is arguably quite appropriate. Certainly people diagnosed with mania don't all exhibit the full spectrum of symptoms associated with the concept. If I recall correctly the diagnostic criteria for mania have been criticized as being so broadly applicable as to lack practical utility, perhaps to the point of being dangerous, particularly when medications are prescribed unnecessarily (as has been argued to be the case for many mental conditions).  I simply mean to state that from my experiences with these stimulating species of dissociatives, and my reading of others' experiences with them, that they seem to more reliably evoke the constellation of symptoms associated with the diagnosis of mania than other classes of drugs that have been noted to mimic it.


----------



## Vurtual

^ My first go i tried ~7mg, definitiely felt it but didn't quite hit the spot, so added another ~7 an hour later - which was nice.  My dose now is usually between 10 and 15mg (all doses nasal).  However, even on the lower dose i wouldn't say i got 'nothing pleasurable', so it might still disappoint you in higher doses (ymmv etc).  

Also, i nearly always took this when coming down from an empathogen (apb) (i do this with all dissociatives as i can sometimes find them 'cold' without it).  Another thing to consider is there are two batches around; i've only tried the newer stuff once or twice, and thought it may be slightly less potent, but found it pretty much the same overall (as far as i can tell from minimal sample size)

edit; to add to the above, have started to dip my toes into slightly higher doses - ~20mg dose does give more dissociation (obviously) but still compos mentis for me (got well absorbed into a film though); i was never depersonalised/holed/whatever, but i could see this maybe happening with not much bigger dose.  I may try a bit further to see, but i think i'll then settle back to the ~15mg area as a more functional dose for me (and to make the shit last)


----------



## ugh1979

First experience with this at the weekend.  A friend and me insufflated 12.5mg at 4am and got some very mild dissociation and a good deal of euphoria.  It was a nice warm high which I could easily cope with and enjoy being in public or a big party with (unlike ket/MXE, where I hate being in public as i'm too dissociated).

It lasted about 3 hours at the most which was a bit disappointing, as I'm used to aMT which lasts about 8 hours.  We redosed 12.5mg 3-MEO-PCP about 11am and it was the same as before.  Nice, but could do with lasting longer.  I kind of felt like I could have got the same experience with an aMT and MXE combo for cheaper and longer lasting.

Interestingly, it also really dulled my sense of taste for the following 12 hours.


----------



## veeELLKAY

Anyone knows how this compound mix with water? Will it end up in a thick flamable liquid? Regular PCP, mixed with water, also known as "embalming fluid", is administered by soaking cigarettes in and smoking it. Will I be the first one to try this RoA?


----------



## drugs

It dissolves fine in water.


----------



## pharmakos

veeELLKAY said:


> Anyone knows how this compound mix with water? Will it end up in a thick flamable liquid? Regular PCP, mixed with water, also known as "embalming fluid", is administered by soaking cigarettes in and smoking it. Will I be the first one to try this RoA?



what are you planning to do exactly?


----------



## veeELLKAY

thenightwatch said:


> what are you planning to do exactly?


Dissolving small doses of 3-MeO-PCP in water and dip my cigarettes in it.


----------



## Jakeperson

psood0nym said:


> While it's true that experiences of stimulants or psychedelics often contain characteristics of mania as well, I think the fact that 3-Me0-PCP and MXE  bundle the qualities of stimulants, psychedelics, and dissociatives into single drugs allows them to better mirror mania in its totality.




That's why MXE has been reported to be a great anti-depressant. The qualities from the drugs you are left with are confidence, stimulation, different ways of thinking and analysing and a certain level of detachment.


----------



## pharmakos

veeELLKAY said:


> Dissolving small doses of 3-MeO-PCP in water and dip my cigarettes in it.



you should use alcohol instead.  99% isopropyl alcohol from the first aid aisle.  91% will work too but 99% is better.

the alcohol will evaporate more quickly and and cleaner.

report back with any news.


----------



## nthron

does anyone have experience with rectal administration? How does plugging 3-MeO-PCP compare to say oral and nasal.


----------



## Albion

Yesterday I tried 10mg of 3-meo-pcp (insufflated)...Waited an hour and insufflated another 10mg. I basically just felt a bit wonky for 12 hours. Like low dose MXE, but lasting quite a bit longer. Am I doing it wrong or something? I'm failing to see the psychedelic side of this one...or the recreational side.

I will increase the dosages until something more interesting happens, but I'm kinda alarmed that 20mg didn't do all that much, judging by other people's anecdotal experiences. I might plug the next dose, since I don't have any needles available for IM.


----------



## Vurtual

That sounds about right (though i love the effects you describe) - i find it much less dissociating than mxe at the levels i've tried, with stimulation being much more dominant (the stimulation aspect feels a bit like coke to me which makes sense as it's a DARI) - then with slight stimulation/hypomania for a couple of days (my favourite bit).  i love the stuff as a stimulant myself rather than a dissociative (similar to low dose mxe but more stimulating).  

Saying that i have found myself quite dissociated when i explored higher doses a few times (~16-20 mg with 10-15mg top-ups), though the stimulation meant i'd get absorbed in a task at the same time (like i'd be doing something as i came up, then noticed later that i'd lost myself in it for a while - i get similar effects from medium mxe dose (~40-50mg)).  I'd read on here somewhere that pcp has a similar profile to what i've had from this, and that 'hole' effects manifest with doses around 30mg.  i've not tried this high yet; partly cos i haven't had too much, and partly cos i like it in the low to medium range anyway.  i'd say there definitely is an 'anaesthetic' level (as shown by f+b's experience, on here somewhere), but i'm not sure i want to reach it (but there's more about now, so maybe i'll work my way up there).

Be careful dosing on consecutive days with this though - it stays in the system for ages and builds up (best to leave a week).  i've overdid when i dosed maybe four days in a row (sensible doses each time, though mixed with other things and staying up quite a lot) - a few hours after the last dose i had a dizzy fainty spell and came over all sweaty for a while (along with worries i'd gone too far, futile self-promises to knock it on the head etc.) - i was fine after a few good sleeps, but be careful.  (actually it was similar to symtpoms i've had in the distant past from overdoing coke over multiple days, so maybe dopamine-related).  Also when done over multiple days, the afterglow is much diminished.


----------



## Albion

That's kinda interesting. It does feel a little bit like coke, and in actual fact I don't like coke. This gives me the same irritable state of mind. I'm jealous of those who enjoy coke! I suppose a dissociative cocaine is quite a wonder. It's just a shame I don't seem to get along with DARI's.

At the very least it's another drug ticked off the list 8)


----------



## PsychedelicPeptide

psood0nym said:


> It's something that to me is associated with dissociatives (heh, I like that wording). They isolate you and put you at the center of everything, so what else could be the "controller" of what's going on in your head?
> 
> I've never thought "I am god" straight out at any point...
> 
> Now, in my understanding, I become not a weaver of my dreams and memories, but of time and causality itself: a god.



Hehe this sounds a bit contradictory here.  I love these somewhat random posts that get tossed into the psychedelic threads about stuff like this. 

Well I think I get the point, you are not the creator, but a creator or maybe better put an extension of the creator that is connected to it all.  I think I had some of the god delusions a few weeks ago from MXE and tryptamines... thinking I was the central point of the universe and somehow my actions were essential to the continuation of existence.  Restated, that if I stopped (died) it would all stop.

Perhaps this and what you describe is just the confusion of death from blocking the NMDA system?  The tripper is clearly alive but their mind beginning to mimic the perception of death, without totally pushing the button?  Sounds similar to what people report for K sometimes with "near death" experiences where they see their self die.

Anyways 3-MeO-PCP sounds pretty interesting, I'll have to try it soon!


----------



## knock

I'm using a smidgen of poetic license here but the way I now feel about this compound is that it's not a drug at all.

OK it perks you up and in that way it's a drug like cocaine or speed. but in fact it's another life form which exists symbiotically with the human body. millions of years of evolution have taken place to perfect the human animal to the point where it not only provides a substrate for this odd, chemically simple, lifeform to exist, but indeed to animate it from the very elements from which it is borne.

When the 3-meo-pcp and human begin their mutually sustaining endeavour, the human is initiallly smitten by lust as a man lusts for a woman. The impulse is carnal. But lust withers, like autumn leaves. Like a woman, 3-meo-pcp may capture the lustful eye of a man but for a brief honeymoon and the foolish man would think it her failing that her captivating looks had faded with the passage of time. But the wise man knows the deepest attractions are more subtle and will grow as autumn turns to winter into spring and so on.

The rule then is that the man must be silent, for like a woman, 3-meo-pcp has the superior tongue.  In man's silence this life form will not only speak but sing and not only draw but paint. If it would not kill me i should still the beating of my heart and the rushing of my breathe the better to hear this siren's song.

Or maybe it's just like crossing the road. Stop. Look! Listen!


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Mixing metaphors? You rapscallion! If you're not doing so already, try waxing poetic while you're on it (I have a little book I like to write in when going on the occasional dissociative binge, I call it my crazy journal. It's a good lesson in just how delusional one can get while under the spell of these drugs). Er, nothing productive to say, so as an apology, please accept from me this unpretentious bouquet of very early-blooming parentheses: (((()))).


----------



## Jakeperson

PsychedelicPeptide said:


> Hehe this sounds a bit contradictory here.  I love these somewhat random posts that get tossed into the psychedelic threads about stuff like this.
> 
> Well I think I get the point, you are not the creator, but a creator or maybe better put an extension of the creator that is connected to it all.  I think I had some of the god delusions a few weeks ago from MXE and tryptamines... thinking I was the central point of the universe and somehow my actions were essential to the continuation of existence.  Restated, that if I stopped (died) it would all stop.
> 
> Perhaps this and what you describe is just the confusion of death from blocking the NMDA system?  The tripper is clearly alive but their mind beginning to mimic the perception of death, without totally pushing the button?  Sounds similar to what people report for K sometimes with "near death" experiences where they see their self die.
> 
> Anyways 3-MeO-PCP sounds pretty interesting, I'll have to try it soon!



Qft


----------



## veeELLKAY

I had 100 mg's of this compound but it never got me anywhere. I would snort approx. 10 mg just to feel disappointed and bump with another 10. Nothing more than a speedy stimulant. I also tried smoking it on cigarettes (basically just sprinkle the powder on the tobacco). Still nothing. What can I really expect from 3-MeO-PCP? I'm experienced with K and MXE, and I absolutely love them, and would like to at least see what PCP has to offer.


----------



## knock

veeELLKAY said:


> I had 100 mg's of this compound but it never got me anywhere. I would snort approx. 10 mg just to feel disappointed and bump with another 10. Nothing more than a speedy stimulant. I also tried smoking it on cigarettes (basically just sprinkle the powder on the tobacco). Still nothing. What can I really expect from 3-MeO-PCP? I'm experienced with K and MXE, and I absolutely love them, and would like to at least see what PCP has to offer.



As alluded to in my earlier post 156, I find the _psychedelic_ properties are revealed when your mind is still. Take your 3-meo-pcp, enjoy the stimulation (which I think is lovely and euphoric) for a few hours. Go to bed, close your eyes, still your mind and then you'll see and hear shit.

I'm surprised 100mgs didn't have you in a right state though, I've not gone above 40mg.


----------



## veeELLKAY

knockando said:


> As alluded to in my earlier post 156, I find the _psychedelic_ properties are revealed when your mind is still. Take your 3-meo-pcp, enjoy the stimulation (which I think is lovely and euphoric) for a few hours. Go to bed, close your eyes, still your mind and then you'll see and hear shit.
> 
> I'm surprised 100mgs didn't have you in a right state though, I've not gone above 40mg.


The 100 mg lasted about a week, so I didn't use it up all at once. The highest doses I've reached is 20 - 25 mg. Still only the (indeed, lovely) stimulation. Worth mentioning is, I'm not the kind off guy that will "see and hear shit" (or even want to), barely on tryptamines and definitely not on dissociatives. What I was hoping for was a classical dissociative mindfuck, 3-MeO-PCP style, instead I got all coked up. 8)


----------



## knock

veeELLKAY said:


> The 100 mg lasted about a week, so I didn't use it up all at once. The highest doses I've reached is 20 - 25 mg. Still only the (indeed, lovely) stimulation. Worth mentioning is, I'm not the kind off guy that will "see and hear shit" (or even want to), barely on tryptamines and definitely not on dissociatives. What I was hoping for was a classical dissociative mindfuck, 3-MeO-PCP style, instead I got all coked up. 8)




Hmm, I see and hear shit on dissociatives so I'm not sure what the mindfuck is like on it's own! But yeah, I've not experienced a ketamine-like dissociative state with any of the 3-MeO-PCXs. MXE, yes. I've been too concerned about the potential for disaster to push the 3-MeO-PCX dose in that way.


----------



## knock

Took 30mg tonight. Definitely made me manic. Started off trying to perform a marxist analysis of Christmas which didn't go too well. I blamed my failure on my posture at my computer and analysing my swivel chair, I spent about an hour trying to get the various settings right, it's an IKEA Markus chair and it's got a big knob at the front which can be twisted between two extremes with a fair amount of effort, neither of which extreme seems to have any effect on the topology of the chair.

I set out to take a video recording of the chair while I manipulated the knob, so I could see the effect it had on the chair. I was trying to position my phone to take the video recording and decided the best option would be to use blue-tack to stick the phone to the wall. Certain that I had blue-tack in the house I hunted high and low for the stuff, emptying a large cupboard and actually binning half the contents to no avail, no blue tack in sight! I eventually gave up and managed to mount the phone on another chair and took the recording. Well I still have no fucking clue what this knob does...

I phoned my brother to discuss arrangements for Christmas and he told me his plans but they didn't seem simple at all and I interrogated him for some ten minutes (in retrospect he arrives on one day and leaves on another), I started out building a website where family members could define plans for travel, who is cooking, who is sleeping where etc. Befuddlement meant this led nowhere so I eventually gave up and spent another hour revising my BL avatar, as a response to Arnold's. Realising I was engaged in self-defeating behaviour I sniffed 3mg Etizolam and drank half a bottle of wine which has still to have a noticeable effect on my mood. Great fun, I must say, and I cleared out the cupboard!


----------



## fly-

knockando said:


> I'm using a smidgen of poetic license here but the way I now feel about this compound is that it's not a drug at all.
> 
> OK it perks you up and in that way it's a drug like cocaine or speed. but in fact it's another life form which exists symbiotically with the human body. millions of years of evolution have taken place to perfect the human animal to the point where it not only provides a substrate for this odd, chemically simple, lifeform to exist, but indeed to animate it from the very elements from which it is borne.
> 
> When the 3-meo-pcp and human begin their mutually sustaining endeavour, the human is initiallly smitten by lust as a man lusts for a woman. The impulse is carnal. But lust withers, like autumn leaves. Like a woman, 3-meo-pcp may capture the lustful eye of a man but for a brief honeymoon and the foolish man would think it her failing that her captivating looks had faded with the passage of time. But the wise man knows the deepest attractions are more subtle and will grow as autumn turns to winter into spring and so on.
> 
> The rule then is that the man must be silent, for like a woman, 3-meo-pcp has the superior tongue.  In man's silence this life form will not only speak but sing and not only draw but paint. If it would not kill me i should still the beating of my heart and the rushing of my breathe the better to hear this siren's song.
> 
> Or maybe it's just like crossing the road. Stop. Look! Listen!



Too much dissociatives man :/


----------



## rockstar 69

Just been reading up on this stuff. Longer lasting than MXE but less wonky feeling. Barely even sounds like a dissociative and certainly not a recreational one.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...rience-A-Highly-Intriguing-Dissociative/page3


----------



## Solipsis

Never Knows Best said:


> please accept from me this unpretentious bouquet of very early-blooming parentheses: (((()))).



Rule 34


----------



## psood0nym

PsychedelicPeptide said:


> Hehe this sounds a bit contradictory here.  I love these somewhat random posts that get tossed into the psychedelic threads about stuff like this.


If you read that post again, you'll see this is the context:


> For example, I dream about world leaders or climatological events and remember it while tripping, but all the while I'm feeling like I'm at the center of this nexus, and so instead of recognizing it's a nexus of dreams or long forgotten memories of my own, in my state of confusion I interpret them as the events themselves as they took place, or are taking place, or will take place, in physical reality external from my own past personal experience. *Now, in my understanding, I become not a weaver of my dreams and memories, but of time and causality itself: a god*


Again (I explained this same part of the post to another poster in post #127) this claim is merely a description of how I imagine I could reach the conclusion of self-godhood when I consider how the effects of dissociatives I have experienced in the past might _translate_ to a different context. I have never thought myself God under the influence of dissociatives (not yet at least! working on it). 


			
				VeeELLKAY said:
			
		

> I had 100 mg's of this compound but it never got me anywhere. I would snort approx. 10 mg just to feel disappointed and bump with another 10. Nothing more than a speedy stimulant. I also tried smoking it on cigarettes (basically just sprinkle the powder on the tobacco). Still nothing. What can I really expect from 3-MeO-PCP? I'm experienced with K and MXE, and I absolutely love them, and would like to at least see what PCP has to offer.


50 mg IM was enough to knock one of the first users of this substance on bluelight unconscious and get him institutionalized (though as I understand that was because of a letter he wrote years ago as part of a therapeutic excercise being found and interpreted as a suicide letter written under the influence of 3-MeO-PCP). He had a dissociative tolerance to begin with, so I assume you must be extremely tolerant to dissociatives?  11mg IM of this stuff is plenty for me with no tolerance. I've noticed little difference in potency between different ROAs (just an increase in the speed of onset), so I don't know why people are using so much of this unless they're k-tards starting out... In any case new users should ignore some of these later posts regarding dosing because they are not remotely representative of typical reactions.


----------



## Help?!?!

Should finally be testing this sometime soon. Pretty excited.


----------



## petebog

psood0nym said:


> 11mg IM of this stuff is plenty for me with no tolerance. I've noticed little difference in potency between different ROAs (just an increase in the speed of onset), so I don't know why people are using so much of this unless they're k-tards starting out... In any case new users should ignore some of these later posts regarding dosing because they are not remotely representative of typical reactions.



Not in any way wanting to advocate jumping in at the deep end for anyone trying this first time... but I've tried this twice now at 10mg and 15mg snorted without anything else than a pleasant but very mild dissociative state as a result. Still perfectly functional, could probably go down the pub on it, in no way 'out of it' or anywhere near any kind of hole.

As good as zero tolerance. Haven't done any K for about a year and last did MXE two or three months back, and nothing else relevant.

Hopefully 20mg will prove more fruitful.


----------



## Dondante

Mild effects with 10-15 mg? Only stimulation at 20-25 mg? ... sounds fishy to me. 

I had some difficulty walking at 6 mg IM...even 2-3 mg intranasal provided an undeniable dissociative flavor. I'm skeptical about the identity/purity of "3-meo-pcp" that is "mild" at 10-15 mg... unless there is some serious NMDA-antagonist tolerance at work.


----------



## lulzkiller

I have had four trials of 3-MeO-PCP now, all oral. Twice at 5 mg, once at 7.5 mg and once at 8 mg. I found 5 mgs to produce light stimulant effects (even if my stimulant experience is very limited) that were well-suited for social interaction. One beer on top of the one of the 5 mg sessions produced slight hints of motor coordination problems. The trials at 7.5 and 8 mg produced some more dissociation, including motor problems. These doses put me in a weird, but pleasant and quite unique headspace, even if it does not feel very much at all like being fucked up. I doubt I will go much higher than that. It is quite a scary chemical after all. I have no dissociative tolerance to speak of. I would be extremely cautious if mixing this with cannabis and alcohol.


----------



## Xtc <3

I trust my source for this compound and I usually go for about 25mg intranasal which is very strong, delusions of grandeur, mania etc, great drug imo. Combined with cannabis the 'psychedelic' effects become a lot more apprant.


----------



## Na'vi

Help?!?! said:


> Should finally be testing this sometime soon. Pretty excited.


 
Same here man, got a little Christmas present in the post for myself. Very curious about this one.


----------



## Help?!?!

Had a pretty grand time on 3-MeO. I enjoyed it very much. I dosed 8mgs orally and redosed with two five mgs caps around two hours later each(took the first boost at T+2 and the second at T+4), as well as doing a tiny bump at the end of the night(estimate no more than 20). I found the level of stimulation perfect and gladly the level of dissociation was nice as well. I had began to fear with the seeming mixedness of the way people would comment about it. Almost like it was more of a stimulant than a dissociative but I found it to be in pretty equal proportions. I also noted that there was definitely an almost sedative like nature mixed in with the stimulation. It was like the slightest muscle heaviness but it felt pretty nice in combo with the stimulation. This effect seemed to fade away fairly quick so i'm unsure of whether it was just something and not really exactly from the 3-MeO. I could most certainly feel what others described, which was how you can start rushing around or get caught up in some activity and then when you stop you suddenly notice the dissociation. It actually happened a bit stronger than I had anticipated. The material was excellent thinking material. The mixture of stimulation versus dissociation mentally seemed superb. I definitely can say i'm pretty excited to try say, a 15 mg oral trial in a week or two. I wish I could comment more right now but I haven't slept in a fairly long time, just been enjoying the 3-MeO and its nice glow....


----------



## petebog

Help?!?! said:


> I dosed 8mgs orally and redosed with two five mgs caps around two hours later each(took the first boost at T+2 and the second at T+4), as well as doing a tiny bump at the end of the night(estimate no more than 20).



So you're saying that oral dosing is more effective than nasal?


----------



## Help?!?!

petebog said:


> So you're saying that oral dosing is more effective than nasal?


I do not see how you took that from the quote. I don't have any idea obviously. Only tried it once and never tried one oral trial versus insuff. trial yet so can't really help you out there.
Edit: Also the consensus from the thread was that mos ROA's were equipotent, I believe.


----------



## petebog

I read your post as saying that the 'tiny bump' you did at the end was 20mg, implying that was not a significant dose compared to the 18mg oral dose.

However I believe you actually meant that it all added up to about 20mg in total?


----------



## veeELLKAY

psood0nym said:


> 50 mg IM was enough to knock one of the first users of this substance on bluelight unconscious and get him institutionalized (though as I understand that was because of a letter he wrote years ago as part of a therapeutic excercise being found and interpreted as a suicide letter written under the influence of 3-MeO-PCP). He had a dissociative tolerance to begin with, so I assume you must be extremely tolerant to dissociatives?  11mg IM of this stuff is plenty for me with no tolerance. I've noticed little difference in potency between different ROAs (just an increase in the speed of onset), so I don't know why people are using so much of this unless they're k-tards starting out... In any case new users should ignore some of these later posts regarding dosing because they are not remotely representative of typical reactions.


Not at all *extremely* tolerant but I've done my share of both K and MXE as mentioned before. Sometimes binging it several weeks. Not sure where this puts me on the tolerance-meter.

I'm starting to suspect it's a matter of purity. I've read that in the synthesis of PCP (and perhaps 3-MeO, 4-MeO ?) the end result may be contaminated w/ PCC and other nasty compounds if not done correctly. So much question is, if this was the case, is PCC at all psychoactive? Could it explain the speedy and mildly dissociative buzz I got from it? I've ordered another 50 mg just to give it one last try. This time I've also been clean from K for about a week. Will start off with 5 mg, orally. What is the best RoA in your opinion?


----------



## knock

petebog said:


> I read your post as saying that the 'tiny bump' you did at the end was 20mg, implying that was not a significant dose compared to the 18mg oral dose.
> 
> However I believe you actually meant that it all added up to about 20mg in total?



All Help?!?! means is that the volume of substance in the "bump" was tiny compared to other "bumps" Help?!?! has sniffed. A bump of ketamine could be quite a large pile, for example, relatively speaking.


----------



## polidelaiko

I did 100mg of 3-MEO-PCP in 8 days, an average of 12mg per day I guess, mostly sublingual (and a few mgs smoked in a cigarrette here and there), and I didn't get much of it, maybe I was dosing too low? or sublingual isn't the best ROA? Or my tolerance to dissociatives has skyrocketed from a heavy mexed year?
Most of the time I was on it I was wishing I had some MXE, luckily a friend of mine had some and the combo seems to be ok.
Nothing to report really.


----------



## knock

polidelaiko said:


> I did 100mg of 3-MEO-PCP in 8 days, an average of 12mg per day I guess, mostly sublingual (and a few mgs smoked in a cigarrette here and there), and I didn't get much of it, maybe I was dosing too low? or sublingual isn't the best ROA? Or my tolerance to dissociatives has skyrocketed from a heavy mexed year?
> Most of the time I was on it I was wishing I had some MXE, luckily a friend of mine had some and the combo seems to be ok.
> Nothing to report really.



I've only sniffed and plugged this.

Plugged ~8mg seemed to have no effect on it's own but when MXE was later added the experience was hugely influenced by the 3-MeO-PCP. Mind-blowing, beautiful psychedelic experience.

But mostly I sniff between 10mg and 30mg. I've just sniffed 15mg and the dopamine release (actually this might be re-uptake inhibition or receptor agonism, IDK, it's dopaminey though) obvious within minutes together with mild dissociation, together producing a lush cosy stimulation that I could just sink into but the desire to do things and communicate is strong too, a gently loved-up euphoric quality reminiscent of, but not as daft and messy as, MDMA.

Like ketamine this makes me sneeze so I sniffed some water first, soothing my nose and encouraging uptake into the bloodstream. I sneezed 20mg out last night which I was annoyed about.

If I were to take more the prominent feature would be increasingly euphoric mania. I'm not going to though, it's just fine where it is!


----------



## pharmakos

knockando said:


> I sneezed 20mg out last night which I was annoyed about.



do you do your dose in one big bump all at once, or do you break it up into smaller bumps?


----------



## knock

thenightwatch said:


> do you do your dose in one big bump all at once, or do you break it up into smaller bumps?



Last night I did one big bump (although a 20mg bump of this isn't really "big").

Why do you ask? If it's about the sneezing, pre-sniffing water is the million dollar cure.


----------



## Help?!?!

knockando said:


> All Help?!?! means is that the volume of substance in the "bump" was tiny compared to other "bumps" Help?!?! has sniffed. A bump of ketamine could be quite a large pile, for example, relatively speaking.


The only significance to the bump being in there was to be somewhat accurate on the total dosing for the post. To me a "bump" is always a smaller than average dose used to bump up the effects after the initial dose. Also I do not see what difference it makes to anything about the amount of the bump anyways. I'm not going to go back/reread because i'm pretty certain I did not make it seem like the bump sent me into outer space or anything, it was really just a literal flake of powder to get a tiny bit of diss. going back on a bit. In a couple of weeks i'm probably going to IM a dose of this. Maybe 10mgs max as both 8/10mgs orally was sufficient for an experience. I'm thinking of adding a bit of MXE to the needle to add to the dissociation and maybe a bit of DPT but not sure on that yet. Also you sneezers, why don't you simply clamp you nose? Sure the pressure probably isn't to great for you, but people make bigger sacrifices for chemicals than nose clamping to avoid ejecting a chemical from your nose. HO-MET always makes me sneeze, its like a literal thing, it touches my nose and my head retches back and an explosion occurs. If I don't clamp my nose it would just go everywhere.


----------



## knock

Help?!?! said:


> The only significance to the bump being in there was to be somewhat accurate on the total dosing for the post. To me a "bump" is always a smaller than average dose used to bump up the effects after the initial dose. Also I do not see what difference it makes to anything about the amount of the bump anyways. I'm not going to go back/reread because i'm pretty certain I did not make it seem like the bump sent me into outer space or anything, it was really just a literal flake of powder to get a tiny bit of diss. going back on a bit. In a couple of weeks i'm probably going to IM a dose of this. Maybe 10mgs max as both 8/10mgs orally was sufficient for an experience. I'm thinking of adding a bit of MXE to the needle to add to the dissociation and maybe a bit of DPT but not sure on that yet. Also you sneezers, why don't you simply clamp you nose? Sure the pressure probably isn't to great for you, but people make bigger sacrifices for chemicals than nose clamping to avoid ejecting a chemical from your nose. HO-MET always makes me sneeze, its like a literal thing, it touches my nose and my head retches back and an explosion occurs. If I don't clamp my nose it would just go everywhere.



When I was writing about your bump, it was in opposition to the loaded reading petebog had made of your comment. That is, I don't know how petebog came to the conclusion he did from reading your post. So, in other words, I am not here to argue with you about your bump 

On the sneezing, clamping can work, but as you admit, a sharp increase of pressure inside the airways is not good for one's health. My sneezes are particularly violent and come not in ones or twos but in sevens or eights. This seems to be genetic as my father's sneezes are also violent and repeated. I will NOT clamp my nose for you any other person (except where not to do so would lead to the contents of my nose visiting themselves upon you or other people, or things you or they might eat or drink). Lining my nasal passage with water completely removes the urge to sneeze and hugely improves absorption of drugs through my nasal mucosa so I will not only stick to that method but continue advocating it


----------



## pharmakos

knockando said:


> Last night I did one big bump (although a 20mg bump of this isn't really "big").
> 
> Why do you ask? If it's about the sneezing, pre-sniffing water is the million dollar cure.



for some reason i thought you were talking about doing a bigger bump of MXE, not a 20mg bump of 3-MeO-PCP

still though, if you had done 4x 5mg bumps you might not have ended up sneezing out all 20mg =p  getting to be pretty silly small bumps though lol


----------



## Help?!?!

knockando said:


> When I was writing about your bump, it was in opposition to the loaded reading petebog had made of your comment. That is, I don't know how petebog came to the conclusion he did from reading your post. So, in other words, I am not here to argue with you about your bump
> 
> On the sneezing, clamping can work, but as you admit, a sharp increase of pressure inside the airways is not good for one's health. My sneezes are particularly violent and come not in ones or twos but in sevens or eights. This seems to be genetic as my father's sneezes are also violent and repeated. I will NOT clamp my nose for you any other person (except where not to do so would lead to the contents of my nose visiting themselves upon you or other people, or things you or they might eat or drink). Lining my nasal passage with water completely removes the urge to sneeze and hugely improves absorption of drugs through my nasal mucosa so I will not only stick to that method but continue advocating it


Lol Oh don't worry I know your not here to argue knonk, i've read your posts a million times and know your not a fighter either. I knew you were just trying to explain it to pete, as was I, or maybe rather drill it into his head. IDK about you not clamping though, I assume one day you will clamp and it most likely will be specifically because of me. I feel you though, I rarely ever sneeze unless my nasal is agitated by something. As for violence that can vary greatly. Oh and so you know, you don't have to clamp fully, even I don't like to do this because you can clearly feel a very sharp increase in the pressure in ear canals(maybe?)/other ares you don't want pressure in. The key is to clamp your nose around 75% shut so the large mucous rockets won't be able to clear...well unless your sneeze is excessively violent(this way you won't plug it up completely alleviating a small portion of the pressure). I suppose your good with water though. Thinking back I noted no irritation at all, but then again my nose seems to be steel compared to everyone else's. Also if anyone with IM experience is willing to share a timeline/general structure I'd appreciate it(something like at T+5 the stimulation kicks in or at T+5 diss. kicks in and then stim/etc.).


----------



## knock

i am honoured that anyone reads my posts once let alone a million times  and i'll honour you too by trying the Help?!?! Clamp (75% ) at least once! though i can't see how it could aid absorption in the same way water lining does. I think it's worth a shot for that reason alone, i sniffed a  good volume of ketamine in 2011 but only as my stash dwindled did I try the water trick and that was a true revelation. the sneezes were ruining my ketatime so badly I had the needle out ready to IM, but our friend Marmalade suggested the water method to me and my skin remains unpunctured. it was a godsend!


----------



## petebog

Tried a 20mg dose of this in my time off last week, split into two ~10mg 'bumps'   an hour apart.

Really started kicking in at the 1h30m mark, found it increasingly hard to follow what was going on on tv, so switched to radio instead. One thing to note is that at points everything started to sound a bit tinny and echoey, a bit like low quality mp3 compression sometimes. I've noticed a similar thing on K before but not to this extent.

Overall, after 2h all I wanted to do was snuggle down on the sofa with tunes playing, definitely not feeling the stimulation/mania that people are getting from this. Found it pretty hard to walk without grabbing furniture to aid my balance so no chance of running off and doing something I'd regret!

Had a hint of visuals in that at times seemed to be on the brink of the shifting/breathing effect I get from the 2c's (worth noting I never get much in the way of visuals from anything I've tried yet). Once I remember looking down at the fag I was rolling and it and my hands seeming to be a long way away.

After ~5hrs was far enough back down to baseline to head down the pub and meet a few people without feeling too strange.

Not feeling that impressed with this stuff so far. Will probably try again sometime though, hopefully I'll be able to persuade someone to join me next time as I feel it would be a lot more fun with a tripping partner.


----------



## pharmakos

petebog said:


> Tried a 20mg dose of this in my time off last week, split into two ~10mg 'bumps'   an hour apart.
> 
> Really started kicking in at the 1h30m mark, found it increasingly hard to follow what was going on on tv, so switched to radio instead. One thing to note is that at points everything started to sound a bit tinny and echoey, a bit like low quality mp3 compression sometimes. I've noticed a similar thing on K before but not to this extent.
> 
> Overall, after 2h all I wanted to do was snuggle down on the sofa with tunes playing, definitely not feeling the stimulation/mania that people are getting from this. Found it pretty hard to walk without grabbing furniture to aid my balance so no chance of running off and doing something I'd regret!
> 
> Had a hint of visuals in that at times seemed to be on the brink of the shifting/breathing effect I get from the 2c's (worth noting I never get much in the way of visuals from anything I've tried yet). Once I remember looking down at the fag I was rolling and it and my hands seeming to be a long way away.
> 
> After ~5hrs was far enough back down to baseline to head down the pub and meet a few people without feeling too strange.
> 
> Not feeling that impressed with this stuff so far. Will probably try again sometime though, hopefully I'll be able to persuade someone to join me next time as I feel it would be a lot more fun with a tripping partner.



i am guessing you have less of a dissociative tolerance than many in this thread.  what are your typical doses of the other dissociatives you've tried?


----------



## petebog

Hard to say really as 3-m-p is the only dissociative I've been scared into carefully weighing out due to stories of mania and hospitalisation!

Ket I've dosed in lines and keys. Done with other experienced users so presumably the doses were 'standard', as far as that means anything. MXE is the only other I've tried and that I usually dose with a key again, but smaller and more careful doses than K..

I would agree that my tolerance is most likely relatively low compared to heavier users on here due to having done no K for a good 6 months and MXE only sparingly at weekends.


----------



## Confield

Yikes! Took about 15mg sublingually half an hour ago. The substance tasted like dirt and caused a dry, burning sensation under my tongue so prominent I decided to spit it out instead of swallowing it. Now I feel a slight burning in my stomach, since I probably swallowed little bits of it. Is this normal? I've taken 3-meo-pcp on one occasion before, about 5 mg sublingually and don't remember experiencing any foul reactions. It's from a reputable UK vendor.


----------



## polidelaiko

its def more irritating than MXE under the tongue, even in minuscule amounts. From a reputable vendor not in UK.


----------



## Mung Hunter

Had been sitting on this compound for about 2 months and hadn't really had the time to try it as people were saying it had such a long afterlife. A group of 2 close friends and myself planned a weekend where we had no obligations for a few days and gave 'er a go. :D 

Since it was our first time we each started with a 5mg dose taken orally in gelatin capsules. We started feeling effects at the 45 minute to 1h mark. It wasn't all too strong though so at the 1.5h mark we each decided to take another 5mg dose but sublingually this time. We held it under our tongue/swished it around our mouth for about 5 minutes before swallowing. Within 10 minutes we could feel the effects starting to hit us much more noticeably than the previous oral dose. In half an hour the effects seemed to have come close to the peak and it still wasn't too crazy so we each took another 5mg sublingually. 

We're all extremely experienced with methoxetamine, and have also tried 4-MeO-PCP and ketamine on multiple occasions so I guess you could say we're fairly experienced with arylcyclohexylamines. We all agreed on 3-MeO-PCP feeling very similar to methoxetamine but the effects were just a bit of a different strangeness. We had a hard time describing the difference but it was a bit speedier, and we seemed to really enjoy talking about violent things. Not that we actually wanted to do any of these violent things but it was hilarious for us to discuss them. After we had become fairly comfortable with the effects we repeatedly smoked cannabis and took a bunch of random doses of methoxetamine throughout the rest of the night and a little bit of ketamine as well which all seemed to combine very smoothly. 

We all had a good time but for the price of it compared to methoxetamine it just doesn't seem quite worth it even though the doses required are quite a bit lower. Another problem was that taking it sublingually was much more uncomfortable quite like 4-MeO-PCP. Next time we'll definitely start at a higher dose right away and may go with the rectal route as that's the only way we take 4-MeO-PCP as well now because of how it seems to chemically burn the inside of your mouth. 

None of this is really news to this thread but I figured it'd help to give a good comparison between other arylcyclohexylamines and another reason I decided to write this was because none of us experienced any sort of long afterlife from it. Sure it has a slight one just like methoxetamine but nothing that should keep you from going to work the next day as it seems to have been described in this thread. We all felt that 4-MeO-PCP had a much longer or more noticeable afterlife.

Anyways in conclusion this seems like a pretty interesting compound and will definitely do some further research with it, but not sure if I'll purchase more once my stock is depleted unless the price becomes more affordable.


----------



## Jakeperson

Would 10mg be an okay starting dose IM for some one who IM's around 45-60mg of MXE or snorts around 100-150mg?


----------



## knock

Jakeperson said:


> Would 10mg be an okay starting dose IM for some one who IM's around 45-60mg of MXE or snorts around 100-150mg?



I haven't IM'd and my tolerance for MXE is almost certainly lower than yours - 100mg is a large snorted dose for me and dissolves my being. You haven't said what you achieve with your 100-150mg snorted dose but I personally wouldn't see the point in sniffing 150mg, I'd have lost track of things at about 120mg.

Anyway what I can do is say that 30mg of MXE is, for me, roughly equivalent to 15-20mg of 3-MeO-PCP _in terms of stimulation_. The relationship between dose and effect for these two chemicals is not really comparable because 3-MeO-PCP shows more stimulation and euphoria than MXE. I haven't pushed 3-MeO-PCP to fully dissociative doses because, as dose is increased, the stimulation becomes mania before psychedelic dissociation kicks in (for me anyway). But I find the combination of the two drugs can be psychedelic in ways that MXE alone doesn't come close to. Also in the right circumstances, and with a bit of luck, 3-MeO-PCP can be truly psychedelic before dissociation becomes prominent. I can't say I understand this but it's true. For me.

So assuming a 2:3 3-MeO-PCP:MXE proportionality, 10mg is _probably_ OK for you, but I personally would want to start a bit lower, probably 5mg, as I wouldn't want to rely on cross-tolerance.

Finally if you read this thread there are people who feel satisfactory effects from just a few mg of 3-MeO-PCP. I'm not one of those people, yet I don't have much of dissociative tolerance. Perhaps you are sensitive to 3-MeO-PCP in a similar way to those other people. Perhaps their (and your) 3-MeO-PCP is of higher purity than mine. So for safety, start even lower!


----------



## Jakeperson

Okay thanks for that, good to know.

I didn't really take into account the stimulation part, that was an excellent explanation of the differences between them and the dosing. I think I will start with 5mg and see how I go.

I figure IM will be the best way to dose this one, as ketamine and MXE both feel better IM'd. But this being a lot closer to PCP, could be different, PCP doesn't really exist in Australia. What is the best ROA for PCP? Maybe I should use that as a guide. I would like to keep the doses small as I won't be getting very much of this until I know if I will like it or not.


----------



## Mung Hunter

Jakeperson said:


> Okay thanks for that, good to know.
> 
> I didn't really take into account the stimulation part, that was an excellent explanation of the differences between them and the dosing. I think I will start with 5mg and see how I go.
> 
> I figure IM will be the best way to dose this one, as ketamine and MXE both feel better IM'd. But this being a lot closer to PCP, could be different, PCP doesn't really exist in Australia. What is the best ROA for PCP? Maybe I should use that as a guide. I would like to keep the doses small as I won't be getting very much of this until I know if I will like it or not.



Have you ever tried 4-MeO-PCP? I've never IM'd anything but I would almost expect injecting this to sting. It's definitely got a pretty strong bite to it; what causes this and how bad it is for you I have no idea, but when taken sublingually both 4-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCP burn the inside of your mouth, similar to burning your tongue with a hot drink.


----------



## az5000

I've tried 3-MeO-PCP on a couple of occasions from a trustworthy source along with all the assay documents and i'm almost certan it was the real stuff (other people using the exact same stuff I was had a complete different experience).

I don't use dissociatives too regularly. I occasionally use Ketamine (maybe one binge per couple of months) and might buy a gram of Methoxetamine every 3 or so months. I usually leave 2-3 week breaks between any dissociative use and I haven't noticed any increase in tolerance.

First time I dosed 3-MeO-PCP I measured 50mg and dissolved in propylene glycol 1mgml^-1. Started with an oral dose of 2mg to check for any bad reactions, and 5 hours later was still at baseline and hadn't felt anything at all that might not have been a placebo. Had some pretty vivid dreams that night which is quite unusual for me. I did however get a little bit of kidney pain and had to urinate a lot more frequently than usual but that isn't too unusual for me. I was a bit disappointed and had expected at least some kind of threshold effects.

Due to the fact that I needed a kidney function test, I thought it best to leave it a couple of weeks until takng my next dosage as to not skew the results. Results came back pretty much fine (slightly over-active kidneys). I'm pretty open with GP about recreational drug use (apparently he smokes weed hmself!), and he said that the kidney thing shouldn't put me at any more risk than a healthy person other than the possiblity of some pain when my kidneys were over-working to detox stuff.

Anyway, after my consultation I decided that I was going to have a second go. Most places I could find reported this as an average recreational dose with an effects profile similar to PCP. One of my housemates is pretty experienced with dissociatives as well and seemed interested. The best quote for a recreational dose I could find was 5mg, so we settled on that (oral dosing again).

Here is a quote from what my friend started to feel after an hour - "It feels like i've had a few bumps of ketamine, except i'm not confused. I can think clearly about stuff, but my mind keeps going off in tangents. For example, now i'm thinking of Robert Mugabe. Now that makes me think of water, because Robert Mugabe is from Africa and they don't have much water there. Why do they travel so far with buckets on there head? Why not just move closer to the water? I wonder if there is some kind of artificial way of making water". Yeah, I didn't follow his train of thought either but it was pretty funny to listen to. He left after about an hour to go and have a sleep.

I defintely started to feel weird in a way that I couldn't really explain. There weren't any physical effects for me but I seemed to have a massive boost in my ego and confidence. Everything seemed possible, I felt like I could do anything and I could go out and become a millionaire today if I wanted. I decided I was going to move to America and start up a software company. Started up the computer, looked up some flights and booked the next available one to NY (3 days time). I had absolutely no plan other than I was going to move to amerca, start up a company and become a millionaire. In hindsight, I was obviously delusional and having some kind of manic episode. I had commitments here in the UK (university), hardly any money and absolutely no plan. I was so excited that I had to take about 30mg of Diazepam to get to sleep.

I was awoken about about 8am the next morning with a phonecall HSBC. I was half asleep and still in a daze from the diazepam and had no idea what they were talking about. He explained that there had been unusual activity on my card. He said it was just a routine check, and he proceeded to list a number of things that i'd bought over over the last couple of weeks and asked me if i'd authorised them. I  hewasn't listening and he had a really hard to understand indian accent so I just kept saying "yes" in the hope he'd get off the phone. After he'd finally finished, he said something the lnes of "Ok sir, I have removed the hold from your card. I hope you enjoy your trip to new york. We also offer travel insurance for our premium account holders if you would like to upgrade."

I quickly wtf'ed, remembered what had happened and realised how stupid the whole thing was. By now the 3-meo-pcp had obviously warn off and I can't believe how stupid i'd been. I doubled back, and to avoid embarassment somehow managed to convince him that my credit card had been nicked. Thank fuck for EU distance selling regulations.

So yeah, just a warning to be very careful with this stuff. I don't know if i'm predisposed to manic episodes or something, but i'm never going to touch this stuff again. I usually despise banks for cancelling your credit cards and stuff at the most inconvenient times, but thank fuck they did ths time.


----------



## Grondelduck

knockando said:


> I've only sniffed and plugged this.
> 
> Plugged ~8mg seemed to have no effect on it's own but when MXE was later added the experience was hugely influenced by the 3-MeO-PCP. Mind-blowing, beautiful psychedelic experience.



I'd like to try this when I have the time. Last time I insufflated 2x8mg, with around 3h between dose. Had a nice rush to it, and like mentioned before, aside from that it was not really a dissociative experience. Just a general feeling of wellbeing with increased energy. Did like it, and lasted quite a while. Love mxe though, and can't wait to see what that brings to the table in combination with 3-meo-pcp. Best to stick to a single dose of ~8mg when combining?


----------



## Coolio

I started with a 12mg IM dose for this... I love it. Definitely want to try 20mg IM now.


----------



## knock

Grondelduck said:


> Best to stick to a single dose of ~8mg when combining?



In the light of az5000's post, it's really impossible to specify generally safe doses, don't you think? But given you've dosed 16mg, and it sounds like your response was similar to mine, 8mg would be a reasonable starting point of 3-MeO-PCP in combination with MXE. I dare say it's possible to take the dose higher than that, but it's clearly something that must be worked out on an individual basis.


----------



## CesarMillan

knockando said:


> On the "mania", my MXE-after-3-MeO-PCP experience definitely had a borderline delusions-of-grandeur feel to it. I was close to convinced that I'd discovered the drug-(combo)-to-end-them-all, a chemical bolt-on super-upgrade for my brain and consciousness, a key with which I could unlock my personal super-powers (and a treasure-chest full of hyphens).
> 
> In fact my irrational side is still hopeful!


 
Regarding this effect, which appears reliable in many primates; Maybe its true but only when the dosage is as small as possible. 

What if all anyone had to do was practice moderation, and good chance they would find something truly magic? The inspiration and motivation to change, to evolve found amplified by some curious little powders only the gatekeepers really understood... is it their role to explore the uncharted territory first, learn how to make it safe and then act as guides so that anyone who wishes to see the other side can do so safety? A centuries-long perfected cultural, entheogenic and pharmaceutical once or twice in a life-time therapeutic ritualistic experience, stress-less comfort guaranteed?

Maybe the real evolution is in the self-discipline itself, will we each turn our words into action into a higher quality of life for all of earth creatures, starting with ourselves and then the person directly next to us and so on... or will we put the headphones on, lie down, and disappear forever...


----------



## pharmakos

lol i've never used 3-MeO-PCP yet, but your manic plane ticket purchase doesn't surprise me in the least 

yes, 3-MeO-PCP CAN impair your judgement =p


----------



## misc.

Don't get the mania people report, must differ from person to person


----------



## petzy

Great read, az5000.
I always make the most fantastic business plans on MXE. Luckily I've never acted on them so far. 
I guess I should stay away from 3-MeO-PCP.  :D


----------



## Confield

Had two prior experiences with lower doses that had left me somewhat underwhelmed but last night took 14 mg orally and then another 10 mg about three hours later which sent me to a sweet state of mind. Nothing really interesting to report but a warm empathetic feeling and a strong sense of well-being and happiness. Stimulation and sedation in perfect harmony. Felt like this could be a good social drug for me, had some sort of bouts of loneliness at some point, as if I was "wasting" my high doing it home alone and not sharing my awesomeness with others.. lol. I was keeping an eye on the mania factor but didn't experience any delusional or crazy manic thoughts apart from feeling really good about myself. Also took a small amount of etizolam before and 7,5 mg oxazepam during the session. I also have some dissociative tolerance due to frequent MXE use.


----------



## MyExcuse

Had an interesting experience with this one a few days back. Started off with 100mg Memantine at 8am. I had to wait for the pharmacy to open up so I could purchase syringes for I.M. injection. The pharmacy opened at 10am so by that time the memantine had started to work it's magic. I purchased a pack of syringes and headed home. Once home I prepared 80mg of Methoxetamine for injection. As a note: I have used dissociatives for a long time and in high doses. My doses are known to be safe from experience but may cause complications for others. The experience proceeded as normal and lasted approximately 2 1/2 hours. After this point I attempted to do some chores but was unable to complete my task.

At this point I was feeling fairly inebriated, dissociated, but nothing special. I felt like I needed to kick it up a notch. The memantine had taken full hold on my experience so I prepared a syringe of 80mg MXE and 20mg 3-MeO-PCP. This shot put me out for a while, the experience was heavily dissociated but nothing spectacular. Again the main effects lasted approximately 2 1/2 hours and then I was capable of moving and continuing with my chores. I consumed some Aniracetam to inhibit some of the effects so I could function a bit more normally.

Later in the evening, the effects subsided but the delusional thinking increased. I believe the Aniracetam inhibited some of the better portion of the experience. Nonetheless the experience was profound, and the entire time I wished I had a tryptamine to top off the combo. It was primed for that type of addition. The head-space is unique and profound but it lies beneath the surface. Without a light to bridge the gap, that beautifully prepared conscious state is inaccessible.

The combination was incredibly delusional and long lasting. The memantine carried these effects over well into the morning of the next day. I was worried this may impact my judgement at work so I consumed a few capsules of Gabapentin. This increased some of the remnant sedative effects but reduced the delusional aspects.

This combination certainly holds promise. Albeit some time will have to be set aside as I was severely incapacitated and delusional after a certain point.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Insufflated 15mg an hour ago and nothing. From a well trusted source too. Redosing a bad idea?


----------



## knock

I would have felt something, without any doubts, within 5-10 minutes to be honest! Sounds suspect to me. Unless you have _huge_ dissociative tolerance in which case 15mg might not feel that strong. Or maybe your nasal mucosa is not as permeable as mine...

Mine is also from a well trusted source, but purchased perhaps 10 months ago so probably a different batch.


But yeah if you've not felt anything after an hour I would, if I were you, take 10mg more. 25mg isn't going to drive you completely insane, but more might...

If by "nothing" you mean "no dissociative hole" than that's normal, I never hole on this. You should be getting strong stimulation and euphoria though and perhaps psychedelic/empathogenic thought patterns.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Ah, the company sent me two packets. Assumed they'd split the 3meo into 100mgs for me (I ordered 200mg).

Upon closer inspection, they had sent me a free gift - OF MEPHEDRONE! TO THE UK!!! agh thankfully I looked and it got through customs. Hate the stuff though. Right. The real thing sniffed and ready to report.

First impressions- horrible drip burn!


----------



## knock

That explains it, 15mg of 4-MMC isn't going to do much! Lucky that got through customs!

Can't say I notice much burn from the 3-MeO-PCP I have, certainly not compared to something like Ethylphenidate. Mine is not an import from the continent though. Also I am probably conditioned to ignore the nose sting from this chemical as the subsequent effects are so lush! Hope it goes well.


----------



## knock

Well Mr Hicks, feeling anything yet? Other than nose complaint.

PS I have some 3-MeO-PC*E* in the post. I am REALLY looking forward to that as if my memory serves it is even more lush than the 3-MeO-PCP.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Ah it's nice. Feels best lying in a dark, warm bed, phasing in and out of holographic planes. Thanks my liege!

Update 1h after post: Worn off now but 10mg was lovely, if a little too weak. I'd place it somewhere between ket and MXE. The sensation is subtle, gradual dislocation paired with tremendous closed eye visuals. A winner. Deep, icy and very beautiful material. Perhaps, though I loved it, not for everyone.


----------



## knock

Your actions encouraged me to enjoy some tonight, thanks!  I think it can be quite long lasting at higher doses. I normally do 15-25mg. It takes some careful exploration over time to get comfortable with the dose range, but I think it's well worth putting the effort in!   :D

And if you want to explore real high-resolution visuals and exponential expansion of consciousness, *careful* combos with MXE can be exceptional.


----------



## MyExcuse

I have to say I am really enjoying this substance. I do feel that 3-MeO-PCE will offer more opportunity for inner exploration, however it is currently unavailable to me as long as I am unaware of a place to purchase it from.

I prepared an 10mg I.M. injection the other day early on in the morning. The dissociation from this is much more lucid than with MXE which feels very fuzzy and uncertain. Once the effects hit all I was capable of, without much difficulty, was lying back and listening to music. This was the case for about 2 1/2 hours and then I was back to a relative baseline. 2 1/2 hours must be the length of time until my body metabolizes these substances as it is a pretty consistent time frame for the effects.

I will definitely be doing this substance more often by itself. The effects are very pleasurable and much clearer on it's own. I would love to see how this pairs up with a tryptamine, in a higher dose I can only imagine wonderful places of imagination can be attained.


----------



## General alcazar

What dose for IM MyExcuse ?


----------



## MyExcuse

I apologize, I thought I had included it.

The dose for injection was 10mg. I feel that this was a much more manageable dose. The mania was much less noticeable, however this may be due to the lack of other drugs in my system.

I would like to try it at a higher dose alone soon.


----------



## wayab

anybody vaporized this or soaked some herbs with it ?


----------



## otm

wayab said:


> anybody vaporized this or soaked some herbs with it ?




Yeah really nice in a joint but snifffing gives more effect for money.


----------



## Help?!?!

wayab said:


> anybody vaporized this or soaked some herbs with it ?


I vaped some. Produced more stimulation than with oral or other routes but had a large push of euphoria that made me barely notice that really. Seemed like a viable route.


----------



## Mung Hunter

Did like 30mg of this and 100+mg of methoxetamine this weekend. Let's just say I was pretty gonzo, Raoul Duke style haha. Had a great time for most of the night but by the end of it I was completely out of this world; time was irrelevant, I thought one night had become multiple days, and I was starting to feel a bit insane. Not sure if I'd wanna go too much higher with this combo unless I was attempting to completely lose my mind.


----------



## lulzkiller

My notes from having gone through roughly 35-40 mg by dosing between 5-8 mg orally so far: I concur with the early sentiment that it doesn't really to be recreative in, say, the manner of ketamine. However, even if the doses which I pursued did not produce any distinctly recreative experiences, I still feel positively about my trials because they seemed to make me: 1) somewhat more lucid and attentive to various everyday phenomena, 2) slightly dissociated, 3) caused some amount of what I suspect to be mania-type thoughts, 4) worked okay for social interactions. 
On mixing with other alcohol and cannabis: The first time was 5 mg of 3-MeO-PcP, orally, with about a beer an hour for three hours from T+0:15, and one beer every half hour from T+3:15-10:00. Resulted in a sort of headachey state, and was not really conducive towards partying. The second time was 8mg 3-MeO-PCP and approx. three glasses of wine and two beers from T+3:30-5:00 and a very small joint added at approx T+7 or so. This resulted in a minor panic episode with what seemed to be an extraordinarily high pulse, which I had to ride out by controlled breathing for 45 minutes or so. The third time involved 7 mg 3-MeO-PCP and approx 7 beers consumed between T+6:30-13:30. This latter combination worked pretty well and kept me in a high mood throughout the day, with no experience of discontent, either physical or psychological.

EDIT: I am also considering pooling my remaining 10-15ish mg for one, big trial, attempting some closed-eyes indoor experience. Good idea?


----------



## THCified

Thinking about trying out some 3-MEO-PCP+(E) and would be deeply grateful if someone could tell me if it's worth the cash, regarding the massive price difference to MXE?

So from what i've read by now the general consensus on PCP/PCE seems like both are very potent and more speedier than MXE. What else?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

this stuff sounds different in an interesting way.



> Nothing really interesting to report but a warm empathetic feeling and a strong sense of well-being and happiness. Stimulation and sedation in perfect harmony. Felt like this could be a good social drug for me,



See that sounds interesting.


----------



## Jakeperson

How well does this combine with weed and would a recent meth binge have much effect on the "trip"?


----------



## sim

searched the thread for DXM and nothing came out so may I ask how does it compare to it?

I'm really curious about diss. and DXM is the only one I ever tried.


----------



## Coolio

THCified said:


> Thinking about trying out some 3-MEO-PCP+(E) and would be deeply grateful if someone could tell me if it's worth the cash, regarding the massive price difference to MXE?


 
Oh hell yes. 3-MeO-PCP is worth a ridiculous amount per dose just like 4-MeO-PCP or s-isomer ketamine or 300mg of pure MDMA HCl.


----------



## CesarMillan

At 6mg, this was the greatest low-dose experience of my life

The potential for therapy with this one is probably as high as its potential to completely destroy ur sanity, and that potential is as high or higher as any other molecule I have encountered, unique is an understatement, powerful is an understatement, not since dmt/aya have I been so impressed, and this is shortly after an incredible life-changing OBE with my first ever dissociative, mxe... this one is very different though, it comes in under the radar, you don't even feel it as if its a foreign body, its just comes and goes so transparently, amplifying your inner potential, your inner-strength and security, but it will genuinely send you crazy in overdose, its very obvious... 

But thats why its so special, its no surprise that the most powerful tools are also the most dangerous, its all in the dosage, if you can't control yourself or have any issues with other drugs, stay away from this one. Let the responsible ones tread carefully and pave the way for healthy exploration of the ground braking consciousness this molecule makes available. If you binge on it, it'll destroy you, if you respect it, it might just make you stronger. The jury is out on my progress because its been so recent, but small weekly doses could just could be the ultimate treatment for depression, addictions, and inappropriate under-confidence.


----------



## wayab

anybody mixed it with dxm ? or 4-meo-pcp?
and what about psychedelics ?


----------



## colors

At 15mg oral I found it psychologically stressful. It took me to a similar place as high dose DXM but it was more lucid and had a colder and more detached feeling. Physically it felt benign and natural, but my body felt extremely heavy and it was hard to move. Breathing was labored. I had no insights and found no recreational value at the peak. It made me feel extremely stupid and mentally 'stranded' in no mans land (if that makes any sense). The dissociation was incredible though. If you're after pure and simple dissociation, I think it may be hard to beat this. The comedown and afterglow were OK though and felt similar to MXE.

At 7mg oral I had more fun. There was a strong dopaminergic push and I got the physical invincibility effect. I was able to have sex on it as well which was OK (not mind blowing, but kind of a zombie like lusty plowing LOL). Again, mentally it was very duhhh and plain. I think MXE is way more interesting and recreational in terms of psychological effects.


----------



## addar

Can someone please elaborate on the IDDQD effect?


----------



## colors

addar said:


> Can someone please elaborate on the IDDQD effect?


Pain numbing, _perceived_ boost in physical strength, powerful delusions of grandeur. You feel compelled to act out physically and your physical prowess becomes a novelty.


----------



## colors

addar said:


> Thanks colors. I think this is as far as words could describe. For a more detailed answer, i'll have to dig deep into my stash.
> 
> I must confess i am a little scared to


 
Well actually you'll be fearless in that state ... if you have anxiety issues sober then it's the best feeling in the world TBH. I love it. Just picture yourself when you get drunk and unruly, then picture your inflated ego on cocaine, then combine them and that's pretty much what to expect. You may look like a retard to observers but you'll feel like the fucking hulk! Keep the party private and you'll be good.


----------



## THCified

How do you Guys (colors/CesarMillan) think about doing low dose experimentation @ work (max. 5mg)? And how long lasted those effects you're referring to? Thanks!


----------



## colors

THCified said:


> How do you Guys (colors/CesarMillan) think about doing low dose experimentation @ work (max. 5mg)? And how long lasted those effects you're referring to? Thanks!



Not a good one for work or public in general IMO unless you are outright partying. I used to go to work on 35mg MXE but there's no way I could keep it together on the PCP (IDK about 5mg but at 7-8mg I am noticeably fucked up and not thinking straight). Think of 5mg as 300mg DXM. Lasts about 6hrs to baseline.


----------



## THCified

KK, really sounds like something i don't wanna try @ work. 35mg MXE in a single dose would send me straight to bed, so i don't think i could handle this. Never tried that much (or "less") DXM, because just 90mg with some grapefruit juice fuck'd me up pretty badly (but were also very nice ).


----------



## CesarMillan

I think 1-3mg oral could be good functional dose, depending on your sensitivity, I've had very productive and optimistic days at around 2mg as I was building up. My only caution is that its taken a bit of will power not to use it in a daily fashion at this level, which I don't think is safe or wise until much more research is completed, and I'd like to keep my tolerance down. It didn't feel like I was effected by anything, motor function was normal, but I was obviously in a very good mood with lots of 'spark' - it may very well turn out to be useful in this way, but just be very careful and give this one a lot of respect, at least for me, the intoxication is really sneaky, really powerful, and hard to judge internally.


----------



## THCified

Since i don't wanna risk the health of mine, i wouldn't touch any substance on a daily basis. Except the weed for sure, but that's another story  Thanks for your reply. 

I think if i'm "ready", i'm starting very low dose (1mg) and see what happens!


----------



## addar

Tbh colours' description of effects sounds too good to be true. One can't help wonder mass interest in this has never taken off as it has in mxe, and others interest has cooled off.

I take it no one wants to look like a retard then, what you think colours ?


----------



## Ununnilium

*An Interesting experiment*

To me, it seems 3-MeO-PCP is interestingly light in a way. And by that I mean that it doesn't seem to intoxicate you in the same dissociative way as MXE for example. I like how the effects are still there, but you feel pretty normal. However, when you spare time to observe yourself and your own thoughts and reactions, you can easily tell that you are under the influence of a strong psychotropic substance.
*
I must share a very interesting experience I had with 3-MeO-PCP and 5-MeO-MiPT.* First I (and 2 friends of mine, who had the exact same outcome) took 15mg of 3-MeO-PCP under my tongue. We went to listen to a gig by Hallucinogen, dancing and so on. It felt fun with the PCP, but after a couple of hours, perhaps 3 and a half, we were feeling the effects start to disappear and decided to take 6mg of 5-MeO-MiPT to keep us going for the rest of the night.

There were still lingering effects from the methoxy-PCP, but we were totally awe-struck when we started experiencing a heavily energetic tryptamine high coming up. This small dose of 6mg just took us higher and higher, eventually producing effects similar to a good dose of MDMA and amphetamine (in terms of energy and empathy) but there was also a lot of psychedelia involved. There were moments of insane euphoria, psychedelic dissociation and empathy. At times the music purely drove our muscles contracting with the beat.

Afterwards we left to wander around the town. The empathic qualities started to fade slightly and we felt our brains were going at 125%, launching puns and phrases with extreme accuracy. I felt extremely analytical when listening to conversations and determining different ways to respond etc. to manipulate the situation towards the direction I wanted. The ego was also heavily reinforced.

The effects lasted pretty long, and the gig was the best I've ever been to. I was slightly worried about the pharmacological interactions that had occured, as I knew neither of the components had these effects on their own. I immediately started to think what could have happened, and came to the conclusion that the residual *dopamine reuptake inhibition *from 3-MeO-PCP must have played an important role with the *serotonin uptake and agonist effects* of 5-MeO-MiPT not to forget NA reuptake inhibition. The extra spice was the *NMDA-antagonism*, that gave the experience a dissociative platform to build upon.

I would like to hear experiences from this combination.


----------



## davem

*3-MeO-PCP & 5-MeO-DALT*

Hi, just a quick note to say I tried 3-MeO-PCP & 5-MeO-DALT a couple of weeks ago, with most enjoyable results. I cannot provide a full factual trip report I'm afraid, unfortunately I get caught up in the moment and don't record it. I orally dosed, simultaneously, about 2/3 each to my usual oral dose, about 8mg/18mg 3-MeO / 5-Meo. 
Neither seemed to dominate the overall effect - usually I find disassociatives remove the tripiness of tryptamines and I regret combining the two, but this didn't happen in this combination. All I can say is it was a very pleasant evening in some very enjoyable headspace. I'm not one for pushing doses to the limits and enjoy subtle effects, so unless anyone can tell me this is a dangerous combination, I will be trying this again and recommend it as a combination (given that it's not a dangerous combination). It lasted several hours (4-5), kept a fairly constant level of effect for most of the duration and wasn't any problem sleeping after or eating during.


----------



## AcidAttack

I snorted 15mg a few weeks ago, the high was nice, more sedating then speedy to me.
I done some nitrous on it, that was also pretty cool it was real euphoric, 3-MeO feels very unique, like the first time doing MXE.
This drug seems interesting, plus i enjoyed it so i will be trying it again in the future.


----------



## wayab

i found a place where its listed as 3-meo-pcp Hbr. 
is all of it supposed to be hbr. and if not what is the diffrenace ?


----------



## colors

addar said:


> Tbh colours' description of effects sounds too good to be true. One can't help wonder mass interest in this has never taken off as it has in mxe, and others interest has cooled off. I take it no one wants to look like a retard then, what you think colours ?


 
I didn't hype it! Just said I enjoy the mania on low-dose/comedown. I consider it a novelty more than anything ... I wouldn't pay for it again.

I think its lack of popularity is due to several factors:
-Much more difficult to handle and measure than MXE, with sharp dose/repsonse curve. Not something people would bust out at a party or on the dance floor.
-At higher doses it's kind of scary. Very clinical feel, no euphoria. Mentally alienating and not in a positive way. Feels more like a psychiatric experiment than a recreational trip.
-Heavy body load for first half. Couch-lock with strong respiratory depression. Again, no good for socializing/partying. OK for chilling alone though.
-Lack of mental stimulation (IMHO). Very 'duhhh' head speace. Lacks all of the exciting revelations and 'connect the dots' type thought patterns afforded by MXE, at least for me.
-Price and availability. Its at least 4x the price of MXE (afaik) and seems to be limited in quantity for sale.

In a world devoid of MXE, ketamine and DXM (and cheap legit PCP in some areas), it might have a chance of becoming popular. But I don't think it really outshines anything that's already commonly available, so it will probably remain obscure.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Just conducted my first experiment with the compound.


----------



## Eyepatch

3-MeO-PCP is great! really comfortable and euphoric. Was expecting something that would make me "crazy", but its just good times. Did it IV and IM, IV wasn't worth it, no great rush. I combined it with salvia, to great results. I wrote a trip report about it, check it out via my profile if your interested.


----------



## bolt151

I know someone already asked this but there was no answer so im asking again. Is it normally hbr or some other salt I have hbr and was wondering if there was any dosage difference?


----------



## Eyepatch

mine was hbr, dosages seemed to be like those other reported.


----------



## <SpaceHead>

*I am a blank screen*

Tried my sample of this stuff recently, wasn't the most scientific experiement as other substances were added, but I think I got a glimpse of the character of this chemical.

Started the day by going to play soccer with some friends, ate breakfast, took multivitamin. I was feeling good and ready for an experiment.

2:24 pm  snorted 3mg 3-meo-pcp

It stings and tastes pretty odd, but nothing compared to snorting 4-meo-pcp thank god. Only effect noted was a slight feeling of heaviness. 

2:30 pm +3mg a mild feeling of being numb manifests in my fingers.

2:45 +4mg finishing the 14mg sample I had. 

3:10 I feel heavy but my mind seems somewhat clear, a hit of something interesting to come but not much yet.

3:37 The effects are mildly interesting, nothing too unique, in my experience I often need to add a tryptamine of some kind to the dissociative experience to get the more interesting dimensions of the experience to manifest  so I added one and a half tabs of LSD, probably about 120ug or so. I then went on a walk to get some food at the grocery store and take a walk in the park, in hopes that the public surroundings would make the effects of the drug more prominent. 

As I walked I did feel a bit disconnected from my body, but not in the pleasant floating above myself feeling of ketamine it was more just cut off. I was able to get the items I needed at the store relatively easily. Then I went to the park and watched birds playing by the water. The LSD was in full effect at this point, but emotionally I felt very flat. Usually the dissociative and psychedelic effects magnify each other but with this combination the 3-meo-pcp seemed to kind of erase my emotions. I stopped keeping track of time, but I returned home and spent some time playing music. Playing music was just about as enjoyable as when if I was sober, but I could not feel my hands which created difficulty in using instruments properly. I felt like I would have enjoyed playing music more so on just the LSD, the 3-meo-pcp was subtracting from the experience. 

Then I spent some time with close friends and felt disconnected, like a stupid computer that didn't understand emotions. I also felt a strange stimulation and on edge type of feeling that was not pleasant. Strange tensions and sometimes mild pain would manifest in random parts of my chest or arms. My mind was a blank white screen. I wonder if my sample of this drug was of low quality or was the wrong chemical as I didn't experience any of the dopamine mania others have reported. In contrast I felt the opposite, impersonal and apathetic vacuum of emotion and thought. I ended the night with some methoxetamine which finally brought some euphoria to the boring industrial flavor of the 3-meo-pcp. 

I have had many experiences with Ket, DXM, methoxetamine and 4-meo-pcp but 3-meo-pcp seemed to have some of the negatives of other dissociatives without any of the positives. I have a sample of 3-meo-pce that I am waiting to try, I hope it provides more depth than this chemical.


----------



## phatboy303

I can see myself trying this fairly soon, I've been holding on to a couple of little bags for a while now, since the MXE ban I reckon I might now have the time to actually try this.

What I really wanna know is about duration (I've already got the jist of dosage levels, although i suspect my tolerance is probably quite high). So...

How long can I expect till:

a. onset of effects?
b. peak/end of peak?
c. its pretty much worn off?
d. i can sleep (with the aid of etizolam if necessary)?

I really want to know how long I need to factor out of my own time and responsibilities, since I hear varying stories about PCP lasting for several days. Also can anyone tell me if durations are similar for 4-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCE?


----------



## TheAppleCore

Anyone jumping onto the 3-MeO-PCP bandwagon because of the UK MXE ban is going be sorely disappointed. One is not a replacement for the other -- nothing close.


----------



## phatboy303

I'm not jumping on any bandwagon, been wanting to try this for ages, just haven't been able to set aside the time for what I'm led to believe is something that lasts for days. In fact I've been holding on to a fair few analogues waiting for the opportunity, i just want to get some realistic timescales. It just so happens that a lack of MXE may well give me some free time.


----------



## knock

phatboy303 said:


> i just want to get some realistic timescales.



I've seen the ultra-long durations quoted and they don't really tie in with my experience. If I took it on a Friday night about 6pm and managed to avoid redosing excessively I'd expect to be functional on the Saturday morning, although I may still feel some after-effects. I think it's advisable to have benzos on hand if a sleepless night is out of the question.

However most of my use has occurred during a year of generally increasing usage of various drugs so I may have forgotten what my baseline is!



Dr Enoch said:


> I would like to take this on the night megabus
> 
> is that a good idea or is there a risk might i tear up the fucking BUS?
> 
> I was very fond of methoxetamine although it usually ended up in a pretty psychotic state -either apocalyptic or that old GOD/DEVIL = pantheistic creator of itself for its own amusement chestnut.
> 
> What I want to know is can I sit at the back of the bus on 10mg 3-meo PCP and have a nice ride without getting arrested/thrown OFF the bus?
> 
> THANK YOU




If it was me 10mg would not get me thrown off the megabus. 20mg might though! You really need to work out your own response to dosage, starting off small.

And yeah, the megabus is probably one of the worst environments in which to try an unfamiliar drug... as AppleCore says above this is not MXE.


----------



## Dr Enoch

thanks again for replys
doing a little domicile research before I hit the BUS
insufflated 20mg with not much more than the sort of mellowing out that I think psychedelaholic describes...bit worried that there may be a tipping point

feel dissociated without being mad

I reckon this + bus + etizolam + 6-apb should ROCK!

+ BEER

25 minutes later: (about 2 hours on from insufflating 20mg over the course of an hour

feel slow, little opiate buzzed..

no urge to rip my arms off

or kick my guineapig. could probably pass myself off as a simpleton in most towns

scent of burnt plastic in my nostrils

can this carry over to THE BUS?


----------



## jaced

*3mg 3-meo-pcp*

Ingested 3mg of 3-MeO-PCP weighed accurately and taken at 12.33AM

Body weight 280lbs. Tolerance 6 months since I had MXE or similar. Chemicals in system – Traces of Etizolam from 3 days ago. Traces of Pregabalin from the day before. And most importantly (dangerously/stupidly) Citalopram (SSRI) 40mgs. Fairly certain there would be no reaction, but fairly certain is not worth the risk for most people. 

(Sorry for the staggered time line of this trip report. But it felt necessary due to the entire thing being made up of just a few unique events)

The minuscule 3mg speck of powder was put under my tongue, it tasted totally acrid, a shocking quantity of taste for such a tiny bit of powder. A bit like spraying a lot of hairspray directly onto the taste buds. It was in a whole new league of “nasty” as compared to MDMA. It also felt like it was an irritant - Burning slightly. So I swallowed it in case it was damaging the inside of my mouth then washed it down with half a pint of water. Will be capping it up next time. It was under my tongue for about 20 seconds.

T+ 4 minutes!!!!!!!

It was like being knocked over by the Mystery Machine. A huge wave of euphoria left me stunned thinking I had overdosed, it was an amazing body high unlike anything I have ever felt. Was expecting it to take like 15 minutes at least to hit me, honestly felt like being thrown into a swimming pool of warm liquid. Also felt energy buzzing inside my abdomen and chest and rushing very much akin to the feeling of a large hit of DMT but without any visuals whatsoever (Hate comparing drugs because we all know its very difficult, but I'll try my best in this report). All my nerves were tingling in an almost electric way. This euphoria left after roughly a minute and left me almost back on baseline. I'm sitting here, wondering what on earth just happened. It was no placebo, not even close! Quite shocked it would hit me that fast after reading all the other reports.

T+ 20 minutes

The feeling just came back in a wave, less scary this time and much more tolerable. The coming up on this chemical feels almost instant - a bit like the on/off switch of a wave machine, it builds up for about 3 seconds, leaves you underwater a minute or so then abates just as fast down to baseline (probably more constant at a higher dose). Smoking a cigarette feels strange, sound seems slightly on the side of "Cathedral mode". Still no visuals at all either, just the body high. Noticing I have a slight discomfort in the stomach but nothing major. I feel more sedated than stimulated, I definitely wouldn't walk around outside on this. Interesting to note MXE had the opposite effect, I would go for long night walks on that stuff enjoying the wobbly detachment feeling. For me this feels a bit like DXM (not as dark, much more warm), but with a hideous quantity of rushy euphoria glued onto it. 

T+1 hour

Had a shower which felt normal, although I did clean myself a lot more thoroughly than usual (maybe a slightly manic effect?). After getting out of the shower and getting dried, I sat down at the computer. There was a huge thunderstorm outside, so I decided to try some oppressive storm like music to go with the mood. This time I felt the chemical creeping back, but instead of being a massive temporary wave, it felt much more like the afterglow one would get with MXE, mixed with simultaneous sedation/stimulation. The music felt almost spiritual sending tingling electricity down the spine and making the hackles rise along with goosebumps. After the song finished, I felt the most beautiful feeling of stillness and peace. Very spiritual.

Just to add a bit of flavour if anyone wants it, imagine warm euphoria and tingling, with the atmosphere of a thunderstorm and this track playing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ-GStqd15c 

T+3 hours
Basically back at baseline, very slight headache. Probably not getting anything more out of this. It was very interesting though – It surprised me a lot at the start. So be aware that this can happen if you decide to experiment with this chemical.


----------



## psood0nym

^While you're not the first person to report strong effects at dosage levels comparatively very low to the average range that's still a very odd dosage response profile. I'm primarily talking about how fast you report that it hit you sublingually and how quickly you came down, and secondarily your sensitivity considering you're a 280 lb individual. I'd be curious to hear if this pattern continues after a scale re-calibration and taking it with a different set and setting. I'm not telling you what you experienced is impossible the way you describe it or anything, but it is definitely an unexpected response and I have to wonder if there might be other factors at play, especially considering this is the first time you've used it.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Yeah. IME, when taken via insufflation (which shouldn't differ too much from sublingual), it takes at least a good 2 hours to peak, and it's going to be at least another couple hours before the plateau even begins to fade.

Also, my dosages were on an order of magnitude above your 3 milligram dose. Starts to make one wonder if we are really getting the same chemical, eh?


----------



## psood0nym

^I know what you mean, but still I don't know what it would be at that dosage range if it's a different chemical. 3-ho-PCP is a plausible guess, since that's both more potent and there have been a few reports of it (indicating that it has at least circulated at very limited levels), but I'd still guess that's highly unlikely. I'd think a scale that's off is a more likely explanation of the 3 mg reading, but that doesn't reconcile the atypically fast onset and short duration aspect of it. Perhaps it's just a super fast metabolism for 3-MeO-PCP, but that's obviously utter speculation too. It's hard to imagine jaced "psychosomatically extrapolated" a high dose experience from threshold effects ...


----------



## jaced

I'm going to give it another shot this week, I think this time I'm not going to let it even touch the lining of my mouth and cap it up - then see if the experience skips out the first initial rushes. If it does, I will repeat the experiment a day or two later but this time hold it in my mouth as long as I can handle. I'm going to try a different set of scales too. Will report back.


----------



## Spooky Snacks

Interesting substance as I have seen some of it floating around candyland.

Pcp is already uber potent and then combining it with the characteristics of 5 meo wow. I can only imagine how the effects would be.

If there is any links or info in THIKal a link would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lulzkiller

Spooky Snacks; you've got a few things wrong.

1) you cannot combine the characteristics of PCP with "5-MeO", simply because 5-MeO is not a chemical, but rather an imprecise way of referring to either: 5-MeO-DMT, a potent tryptamine psychedelic, or the entire class 5-MeO tryptamines, a class of _generally_ high potency.

2) Even if you were not talking about 5-MeO-DMT or 5-methoxylated tryptamines, and about the 5-MeO substitutions in general (i.e. 5-MeO-PCP, if this is even possible), you would not be able to expect that the addition of a 5-MeO group would increase potency, or change the nature of the chemical into a more "5-MeO-tryptaminesque"-experience.

3) PCP is not a tryptamine or a phenethylamine, and Shulgin didn't think that dissociatives/arylcyclohexylamines (the latter being the structural chemical class to which PCP, MXE and Ketamine belong) could be worthwhile as proper psychedelics. This means he never even wrote about 3-MeO-PCP. If you want info, going to wikipedia and looking up the references at the bottom would give you a starter. Other useful areas might be: Reading this thread and searching the Advanced Drug Discussion forum.


----------



## CesarMillan

Its like the Salvia of dissociatives this one, remember how everyone thought Salvia was a hoax for years and years because of its completely unpredictable tolerance/anti-tolerance and dose/response curve?

Could just be this one is wicked strange


----------



## limonov

CesarMillan said:


> Its like the Salvia of dissociatives this one, remember how everyone thought Salvia was a hoax for years and years because of its completely unpredictable tolerance/anti-tolerance and dose/response curve?
> 
> Could just be this one is wicked strange


 
That's something that I don't think people are considering- prehaps what 3-MeO-PCP does to you and how much you need to take depends more on your metabolism than the drug itself- sorta like how some people can get completely smashed on tramadol/codeine, with others just _can't_ because their body just doesn't metabolise it that way.

Could 3-MeO-PCP be a prodrug for something? If, in some people, it is converted into some extremely strong metabolite (like heroin is converted into morphine) then that would explain the massive variation in dosage/response/duration people seem to be reporting.

As 3-MEO-PCP is meant to be at least as strong as PCP it shouldn't be suprising that non-k-tards experience noticible effects at 5mg or less. You should be able to feel 5mg of PCP if you don't have a tolerance to NMDAr antagonists. It shouldn't be strong or overwhelming

In my experience 3-MeO-PCP is more like a manic version of PCP- it does have some similarities with Methoxetamine, but I agree with the above poster who said you can't replace MXE with this stuff. They're very different drugs, methoxetamine is a lot weaker and more predictable (who would have thought?) than a weird, potent PCP analog. The main difference, other than the increased stimulation/drug-induced mania, I found between 3-MeO-PCP and PCP is that PCP is 'colder' and more 'emotionless'...it's hard to describe, I prefer regular PCP so I don't mean it in a bad way, but I found that I had periods of hyper-emotionality/reexperiencing memories with the 3-MeO-PCP. And while that wasn't unenjoyable (and, imo, theraputic) I'm glad I was alone so I could have a goood cry every couple of hours. 

It's very hard to explain, like with ketamine/PCP/MXE/DXM I feel like a robot. Emotion exists, but simply as internalised prompts, I'm aware of their 'existance' and that I am subjectively experiencing them, but I don't _feel_ any emotion. I don't think I could ever cry on K/PCP/MXE/DXM (other than the odd 'euphoria tear' ), I just feel like those parts of my brain are completely shut off with those drugs...but both 3-MeO-PCP and 4-MeO-PCP have had a noticibly different 'emotionality'. Both of them made me very nostalgic, for instance, they reminded me of all these things that happened when i was younger, just little moments that ended up being massive turning points in my life- it's extremely strange because you're still dissociatiated as hell, hence all the crying- it was like watching 8 hours of the most tragic movie ever, because I knew the full context of all those moments and what came after. This is becoming increasingly like gibberish, so I think I'll stop trying to explain it- but has anyone else noticed this? I can remember Jamshyds 3-MeO-PCP trip report(s) commented on the emotionality- that emotion was more 'present' than with ketamine, but it was still easy to remain detatched if you wanted (while I take dissociatives almost exclusively for 'theraputic' introspection, and to try to unwrap the mystery of myself to myself- I generally do nothing, I just lie by myself in bed and watch BBC for 90% of my dissociative use- so maybe the effects are due to my conscious decision to not be detatched- which would be even more interesting)


----------



## delic

limonov, I can identify with your experiences a lot and I use dissociatives much the way you do. I can't comment on the 3MeOs, but I can compare ketamine, MXE, PCP, 4MeOPCP, PCB (the mono-N-butyl version of PCP) and PCiP (the mono-N-isopropyl version of PCP). I found the 4MeOPCP more emotional than the previous three, but the last two were especially so, with long, cathartic periods of deep longing and mourning, along with joyful periods, but not so much laughter. What seems to be the trend here is that analogs lacking a ketone group and having a secondary amine have this more emotional character. However, I've also noticed that they tend to be longer acting, and that if I let myself become exhausted after taking dissociatives that I tend to become very emotional until I sleep.


----------



## limonov

delic said:


> limonov, I can identify with your experiences a lot and I use dissociatives much the way you do. I can't comment on the 3MeOs, but I can compare ketamine, MXE, PCP, 4MeOPCP, PCB (the mono-N-butyl version of PCP) and PCiP (the mono-N-isopropyl version of PCP). I found the 4MeOPCP more emotional than the previous three, but the last two were especially so, with long, cathartic periods of deep longing and mourning, along with joyful periods, but not so much laughter. What seems to be the trend here is that analogs lacking a ketone group and having a secondary amine have this more emotional character. However, I've also noticed that they tend to be longer acting, and that if I let myself become exhausted after taking dissociatives that I tend to become very emotional until I sleep.


 

That's very interesting- not only am I glad that other people recognise my esoteric description, but also it poses a lot of very strange questions about how our emotions actually function. Like 'emotion' may actually be multiple interlocking mechanisms- the 'emotional stimuli' and the 'active reciever of the emotional stimuli' could be completely different things and due to the binding differences some arylcyclohexylamines only partially 'deactivate' your emotions (psychological dissociation), resulting in a state where you are highly dissociated and 'ego-less', yet you're simultanously getting all nostalgic and weepy. This then could go some way to explaining the 'dissociative effects' produced by certain types of seizures (complex-partial seizures, for instance) and strokes, as well as relating to the 'negative' symptoms of schizophrenia (the lack of emotion, confused speech, a refusal to believe that they are schizophrenic etc. 'negative' is used in contrast to 'positive' symptoms of schizophrenia, most notably aural and occasionally visual hallucinations).

I have the feeling that the banning and moral panic that surrounded PCP (particularly in the '80s and a little in the early 90s, mainly in the USA) and the knee-jerk reactions of politicians have set back science's ability to properly study and understand mental illness like 50 years. It's ridiculous that there is this drug that induces ALL the effects of schizophrenia (both positive and negative) and yet it is barely researched, let alone used in complex investigations into the causes of schizophrenia. The dopergenic theory of schizophrenia is bullshit- it doesn't account for any of the negative symptoms, besides meth psychosis while similar to schizophrenia...is very very different from schizophrenia. It has more in common with 'mania with delusions/paranoia' than schizophrenia, because the negative symptoms aren't there. I mean, most real schizophrenics can barely look after themselves half of the time- they don't/forget to eat, they often have a great deal of trouble making friends and forming a 'social-support-network', they are constantly being bombarded by 'meaning' that is 'intended for them' specifically- what I mean is generally they are crazy, but they're doing crazy things- that's why so many schizophrenics end up homeless, if they lack any actual caring support they'll just forget to pay their rent and get evicted, or they can't fill out/present all the necessary paperwork to get benefits/bank accounts which are necessary to get benefits. Really, meth psychosis is a walk in the park compared to real schizophrenics having bad 'episodes'- but from what I have seen and experienced, PCP and its derivatives very closely mimic schizophrenia in every regard. Even DXM at particular doses (DXM specifically, not DXO) mimics schizophrenia more closely than fucking amphetamine-psychosis. The whole dopergenic theory of schizophrenia seems to be designed simply to sell a whole fucking new generation of drugs- SSRIs and all their fucking cousins. 

It's sad that this is being discussed on a harm reduction forum, while fucking respected journals continue to treat the dopergenic theory of schizophrenia as the 'currently accepted theory'. I mean, I'm a fucking idiot from a backwater country with half of a couple of degrees. I suppose it's different when you have your career to think about- going against the tide essentially = attacking prominant and influential members of academia, thus limiting your employment/promotion oppotunities.


----------



## Halif

I completely agree with what you say in your last paragraph, Liminov. It's frustrating to think about how much knowledge, how many breakthroughs, could be attained without the constraints of the established medical community slowing things to a crawl. 

And as for this:



> I'm a fucking idiot from a backwater country with half of a couple of degrees



You can't be too much of an idiot because I think your posts are some of the most interesting I've read on this forum.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

> I found the 4MeOPCP more emotional than the previous three, but the last two were especially so, with long, cathartic periods of deep longing and mourning, along with joyful periods



So I'm not the only person who found that drug to make oneself extremely wistful? How interesting, and here I had thought that was just the result of my individual personality using it in an unhealthy manner.

Not to digress from the topic at hand...carry on.


----------



## Mugz

had a 50mg baggy a couple weeks ago and it was either bunk(although from reputable source) or my MXE tolerance made it bunk, experienced no real stimulation or dissociative effects consuming the whole 50mg over about 7-9 hours.

Trying again tonight, powder looks more like the first time i had it. Have recently consumed ethylphenidate which may alter the experience.

First time i had it it was very visual and colourful and stimulating with dissociation too, but eventually leading to anhedonia and boredom.

3rd time hopefully will be the best attempt


----------



## Dr Enoch

Just to pop back in

I probably had about 30-40mg over the evening plus about 100mg of 6-apb

Then beers and about 3mg of etizolam (on the megabus)

This had NOTHING like the effect that MXE was having on me - easy tipping into utter lunacy. Lots of body sensation and obvious fuckeredness however, much more under my control. I wondered whether oral adminstration (vs insufflation) would have been a bit more exciting. No sub for MXE at present but will keep trying


----------



## knock

I find 3-MeO-PCP considerably more potent than MXE. More euphoric and manic and longer lasting. Weird that people have such different responses to it.


----------



## Mugz

Yeah, it does seem to affect different people at totally different dosages in crazy different ways, from the same vendor I've bought 50mg three times so far now, the first time was very stimulating and euphoric at first turning into anhedonia, the second one was just after quite a bit of mxe and had a bigger tolerance and 50mg over 7 hours did pretty much nothing, the last bag was kind of inbetween in terms of effects, most enjoyable out of the three. Hoping the stuff that should be arriving tomorrow will be good stuff, I have a suspicion that the second time I had it they sent mxe by mistake as I should have been a raving looney from 50mg over 7 hours. 

Looking forward to experimenting with it tomorrow.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Mugz, I've had similar variation to that with MXE. If your source isn't suspect, might it just be a variation in effects? I feel dissociatives in general can produce vastly different responses even with the same dosage, in different trials - but with dopaminergic dissociatives like MXE, this can go a step further. 

It might have also been related to how you used it, since for me I find with MXE I was often tempted to take my dose in several redoses, but when I did this, the only thing I got out of it was delusions and a long duration - to achieve strong effects from a particular dose, it all had to be consumed in one, maximum two doses - otherwise I'd usually have to increase the dosage threefold or more.

Just speculation of course.


----------



## Mugz

I trust my source very well to be honest so I don't understand the difference in effects, your suggestion seems to fit most as you have experienced it with MXE, and to be honest, so have I. Dissasociatives do seem to have a hit or miss effect sometimes, as I guess do conventional psychs too, every time you do it again you will get something different from it.


----------



## knock

Mugz said:


> I trust my source very well to be honest so I don't understand the difference in effects, your suggestion seems to fit most as you have experienced it with MXE, and to be honest, so have I. Dissasociatives do seem to have a hit or miss effect sometimes, as I guess do conventional psychs too, every time you do it again you will get something different from it.



Thing is I find my doses of 3-MeO-PCP are very reliable. 15-20mg consistently produces similar effects. But hey ho, YMMV!


----------



## Mugz

I think it may have been the circumstances with each batch too, as the first time I did it I hadn't taken anything but a small bit of MXE beforehand, that was the most intense time, the second time where nothing happened I had been on a bit of a MXE bender so tolerance may have played a part, and the third time was on the back of a mini ethylphenidate session so that could have played a part too.


----------



## knock

I went on a wee mini-bender on Tuesday night (actually you inspired me to indulge, Mugz!), I took about 25mg MXE twice then started on 3-MeO-PCP. I had great fun but I wasn't normal again (well, I wasn't me again) till teatime last night, so about 18 hours duration.


----------



## Mugz

Didn't know that I was so inspirational 8)

3-Meo-PCP does seem to have a very long duration, especially with repeated doses or mixed with similar chems. When you say you "weren't you" do you mean kind of like an MXE afterglow but in a different form that the 3-MeO-PCP gave you? or some other way, like still being pretty dissasociated?


----------



## knock

Mugz said:


> Didn't know that I was so inspirational 8)
> 
> 3-Meo-PCP does seem to have a very long duration, especially with repeated doses or mixed with similar chems. When you say you "weren't you" do you mean kind of like an MXE afterglow but in a different form that the 3-MeO-PCP gave you? or some other way, like still being pretty dissasociated?



I mean still a bit dissociated; a bit like my brain's made of polos (minty freshness breezing through from ear to ear) and the world's still spinning a bit...


----------



## Mugz

Have had a few small doses of this stuff today and I definitely feel like I am under the influence of a drug but not too much has changed physically this time, Have been careful, it it an interesting substance though, I would say that it is almost like the afterfglow of MXE maybe but without the initial effects, maybe that is because I have been using low repeated doses, but it seems to produce a slightly hypomanic state without too much dissasociation. My Mind feels clearer and I feel like things are generally good on this drug. 

I've yet to experience it outside of my room, so am not sure what it would be like in a social situation.

I look at myself in the mirror and don't seem to look "fucked" or anything and there doesn't seem to be any negative effects such as not being able to walk properly, I can walk and talk fine on this.

As I mentioned earlier it seems to be similar to the MXE afterglow that everyone used to rave about if taken in small doses repeadedly.

I am wondering whether or not it would be worth experimenting with higher doses to try and achieve some dissasociative effects.

In conclusion to this post though, it seems that there may be definiite therapeutic effects with low doses as an anti-depressant.

These are just my experiences with it though, other people are bound to have diffferent reactions or experiences.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ I'd be interested to hear your evaluation of 3-MeO-PCP at a dissociative dosage. Especially in comparison to MXE. I might have another go with 3-MeO-PCP sometime soon, but I have fallen so deeply in love with MXE that it's been soaking up all of my attention when it comes to dissociatives.


----------



## Mugz

I did take a larger dose of 3-MeO-PCP at st some point through the evening and it it stilll obviously having the stimulating effects. Everything seems to be be crazily wongled at the moment. I tried to insert some sort of entertainment in to detract from the crazy oversstim/manic effects that it would have. 

I would not recommend taking a high dose of this chemical whilst out in public, as I can imagine mysellf becoming rather manic if I were to be out in the open, I am not sure if I would be able to be outside in this state because it would be too sensory overwhelming and I woulkd probabaly get rather confused and scared. 

Am perfectly happy in this state in a room on my own but I think that outside interferance would cause quite some problems. 

Normal vision is slightly distorted at the moment but nothing scary. 

It is almost like being in a diffferent shade of reality now, with everything feeling slightly differernt. 

Will stop rambllng now, has been enjoyable but not something for everyone. Is llike being in a little mini world of my own. Wondering when it will start to become actual reality again if that is even a real concept

/Mugz out 8)


----------



## psood0nym

I have to imagine most 3-MeO-PCP doses taken by those who have extensive experience with MXE will encounter significant psychological tolerance effects, especially if you've used MXE semi-regularly or within the past few weeks before using 3-MeO-PCP. Even though the two drugs are not necessarily super similar in their effects, as far as I've read it's likely that both have pharmacological properties more similar to each other than either compared with other common dissociatives like DXM or ketamine. This is especially relevant concerning the dopaminergic stimulant and manic effects of each, and perhaps their possible efficacy at the PCP receptor as well. I'm no expert by any means, but this is the impression I get from my readings.


----------



## Mugz

This drug has a very fucking long duration as. as similar to what knocando said earlier it leaves a very long time before you can get back to baseline with this thing and with repeated dosages you will not get away from the 3-MeO-PCP state very easily, the length of the trip could easily be a trip to the asylum if you are not carefull with your dosin. I've been posting in this thread about it for quite some time now and I belielve I have been under the influence of it too, I'm going to take an antipsychotic drug olanzepine in a few hours as this doesn't seem to want to ever end  worringlly 

I'll just watch a couple more films and I'm sure it will have gotten outtta my system by Saturday night.

Be Careful with this one folks as has been previously warned by F&B too.


----------



## Mugz

Something else to add to my recent very long experience on this drug was then when I turned off all of the entertainment and just lay in bed for a while and let the drug take over me, it wasn't anything like a hole as I could just open up my eyes and be out of it instantly and then be walking within a few seconds, but when "meditating" I put that in quote marks as it was my own form of meditation, I haven't ever been to a meditation class or read too much about how to practice it, but I was basically trying to lay still with my eyes closed in my bed and think of either nothing or one particular thing and I do have to say that it was very spiritual. I was able to have some pretty good experiences doing this a couple of times, it helped to slow down the racing heart from the stimulation and was very relaxing. Another great quality to this drug.

I'll certainly be using this again, but not in the massive doses, well not particularly massive, but the repeated doses that built up in my system over time, still have about 15mg left from the 100mg I had the longest experience with and will save that for a rainy day, and will only ever order 50mg at a time I think in the future. 

After my initial doubts about this chem I do have to say that I am very impressed with it and am looking forward to enjoying it more in the future, although it is going to be a once a month at most thing from now on, maybe once every two months.


----------



## knock

^ Yes I wrote a rather besotted post a few pages back extolling the virtues of maintaining an inner silence when on 3-MeO-PCP, it's a thing of beauty.  Here's the culprit, waxing lyrical like a love-struck teenager.


----------



## Mugz

I hadn't read that post before, it is great how many different levels there are to explore with this drug, I almost wrote it off after my first two attempts, so glad that I didn't now though. It is a gem of a substance, to be used very carefully thoughl.


----------



## Jesusgreen

I've seen a few posts where people say they've achieved the OOBE "hole" experience with 3-MeO-PCP, what kind of doses are we looking at for that? I might try and obtain some soon


----------



## p0ly

3-MeO-PCP was very enjoyable for me, much nicer than MXE and 4-MeO-PCP but still not Ketamine.

Proved to be an excellent substance to party on when i came off Mephedrone and H at a Psytrance squat party.


----------



## psood0nym

Jesusgreen said:


> I've seen a few posts where people say they've achieved the OOBE "hole" experience with 3-MeO-PCP, what kind of doses are we looking at for that? I might try and obtain some soon


3-MeO-PCP strikes me as one of the more difficult and perhaps dangerous dissociatives to "hole" on, esp. considering 50 mg IM has been reported to put one in a catatonic state and lots of people are reporting 20 mg doses as recreational (narrow therapeutic index, maybe). I suppose you'll hole at some point before catatonia, but it in my experience it's just too simulating, manic, and ambulatory to think to attempt it. From reports I'd say 4-MeO-PCP is the easiest one out there to hole on (at around 150 - 200 mg rectal) that isn't ketamine, with methoxetamine following that. 4-MeO is expensive and maybe really dangerous if impure (because of the high dose and reported PCC precursor), though.


----------



## CoReCoNTAX

15:25: I have obtained 15mg of 3meo-pcp. I would like to use it today but I am unsure if it is safe because I took 2.3ml GBL two hours ago, does anyone know if it is safe to mix the two?

17:58 Update: Done it now, seems fine, enjoying the buzz of the 3meo-pcp, dissociating and slightly manic, combined with some weed, might throw some nitrazepam into the mix.


----------



## Confield

Took a total of ~25 mgs orally yesterday. Started with 12-13 mg (I've noticed I have to take about 20 mg to get decent effects but often start lower and then redose if not satisfied). After an hour wasn't feeling anything so took another 12-13 mg and pretty soon entered a dissociated haze. My body and limbs were shaking quite a bit which got me concerned for a while and I had to lie down. Blurry vision and impaired motor skills, no euphoria whatsoever. Not anything like the clear headed harmonious bliss I had accustomed to. Weird but not too unsettling. After a couple of hours the brain haze and robo walk wore off and got a nice, bright, introspective mindset. Today felt fatigued and emotionally quite shitty and depressed. Should be noted I had used 3-MeO already two times last week plus doing too much MXE lately. Blah.

I love this stuff though when it hits that right spot.


----------



## jaced

It really hits me fast sublingual - I've had quite a few tries of it - the effects hit me after 5-10 minutes and the feeling is quite amazing and comes in waves like in my previous trip report. I think panic may have played a role in my first experience, I'm not really used to this kind of drug and when the initial buzz kicks in, its quite powerful and comes on fast. I've tried capping up 10mg and eating it - nothing noticeable happened. So I tried 20mg the next day, and experienced quite a pleasant feeling for the best part of 4 hours. I think small dose sublingual is the way to go with this, even though it burns the inside of your mouth quite badly. I'm still not 100% sure I have the same chemical you guys have, maybe my body just reacts differently - nobody else seems to get the rushes I get at the start.


----------



## Confield

I also had a significant burning sensation once when doing it sublingually... Only reason I can think of is that I had used Listerine mouth wash prior to that, maybe making the insides of my mouth more sensitive?! I've done it subling after that (same batch) with no problem. The taste of the chemical is quite interesting (I think I may actually like it) and I get a slight numbing feeling for a while but nothing too bad. Mostly I've done it orally in a capsule. Kicks in in about 1½ hours. Maybe should try other ROAs too. I've done too much dissos lately so maybe taking a tiny break.......... (yeah right). 

The batch I have is white, kind of like tiny flakes that tend to cling on surfaces.

I  3-MeO-PCP


----------



## TheAppleCore

Jesusgreen said:


> I've seen a few posts where people say they've achieved the OOBE "hole" experience with 3-MeO-PCP, what kind of doses are we looking at for that? I might try and obtain some soon



As psood0nym warns, be careful trying to hole on 3-MeO-PCP. I certainly wouldn't do it. It's too psychologically unstable, stimulating, "edgy", and emotional, IME.

Although it could work. I don't know.

Just be sure to work your way up to a high dosage *slowly*, over multiple trials.


----------



## Zazen

TheAppleCore said:


> As psood0nym warns, be careful trying to hole on 3-MeO-PCP. I certainly wouldn't do it. It's too psychologically unstable, stimulating, "edgy", and emotional, IME.
> 
> Although it could work. I don't know.
> 
> Just be sure to work your way up to a high dosage *slowly*, over multiple trials.



I can't imagine how'd you even go about holing on 3-MeO-PCP. The report of the guy IM'ing 50mg and ending in a catatonic state shows your unlikely to do it with a large dose, and if its anything like MXE then lots of little redoses is likely to be even more manic and further from a hole than dosing in one go. 

Perhaps taking a large dose orally might allow for a slower onset causing a hole? I'm just guessing so please stay safe .


----------



## knock

Zazen said:


> The report of the guy IM'ing 50mg and ending in a catatonic state.



50mg on top of 20mg two hours earlier, to be exact.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/508694-Im-3-meo-pce?p=8683284&viewfull=1#post8683284


----------



## gladiolus

*dissolveability of 3-Meo PCP HBr*

Hi,
I noticed no-one is really using a dissolveable route to administer this.
If one were to measure out accurate doses of 3-Meo PCP using liquid, what is the dissolveability like?
Does the hydrobromide of 3-meo PCP dissolve in water; 40% ethyl alcohol?; 16% vinegar/H20 solution?

Also, I can't help but confirm the general comments I've been seeing relating stories about extremely positive interactions between 5ht2a agonists and NMDA antagonists. The latter really seem to potentiate the former. I'm intrigued as to why. Someone mentioned a connection between tonicity of the 5ht2a receptor and the mGluR2/3 receptors, but that's not much help really. Maybe just a start.


----------



## Zazen

gladiolus said:


> Hi,
> I noticed no-one is really using a dissolveable route to administer this.
> If one were to measure out accurate doses of 3-Meo PCP using liquid, what is the dissolveability like?
> Does the hydrobromide of 3-meo PCP dissolve in water; 40% ethyl alcohol?; 16% vinegar/H20 solution?
> 
> Also, I can't help but confirm the general comments I've been seeing relating stories about extremely positive interactions between 5ht2a agonists and NMDA antagonists. The latter really seem to potentiate the former. I'm intrigued as to why. Someone mentioned a connection between tonicity of the 5ht2a receptor and the mGluR2/3 receptors, but that's not much help really. Maybe just a start.



3-MeO-PCP dissolves in water, although not very easily - 10mg goes into 1ml with a lot of stirring. Didn't seem to go into 40% vodka much better.


----------



## gladiolus

10mg dissolves very well into 1ml vinegar. Seems like it needs an acidic solvent, not a polar one. Why, I don't know. Maybe someone with better chem can explain it. I thought the HBr salt should be just as dissolvable as the acetate salt.


----------



## blowjay

Adding another report to the pile here, started with 13-16 mg of this, scale turned off by accident while weighing but luckily I was using gel caps to store it and remembered the starting weight, still made it difficult to feel very confident with dosing it as accurately as I would have liked but this was the range that I had it in for sure. Decided to pop the thing in before walking into a bar with a friend who I told I was just taking acid. May sound crazy to some people but I can function fine on acid in public and most other substances as well and I had assumed with this that I would be good for 2 hours in public and then would probably need to leave. This 2 hour time frame was supposed to be followed but my friend did not listen to me very well and we ended up staying for 4 hours...

First two hours were fine but I was very bored at the bar, ran in to some acquaintances that were fun for an hour or so but I was just not wanting to even be there in the first place. Friend talked his ass off while I sat there occasionally talking and drinking some beer and waiting for things to get a little interesting. They start getting interesting at about the hour and a half mark and my friend decided to tell one of the others that I had taken acid. Now I was getting bugged by this dude who was so awed that I am tripping in public and composed and he wanted some. Dude proceeds to get a bit drunk and forgets about me and so does my friend, end up being bored for another hour but am pretty fucked up from the 3-MeO-PCP at this point.

Conversation was trivial and I just thought everyone was boring as fuck but still very interesting. Some how I thought it wasn't a big deal to pick up a tire that was sitting out back and throw it on a table. Kinda broke the table but it was not too big of a deal as it was just an old cable spool and I knew it didn't matter. Everyone else was freaked the fuck out and I was very indifferent because I knew they only thought it was a big deal (Could see how someone could easily get arrested on this) . Another friend shows up and is more bored than me  and takes me to her car to smoke some weed. I get fucking ripped as hell, mixed very well but god damn do you fly on the two ha. She smoked me out twice and I was waaaayyy more high than I would have normally wanted to be but was indifferent.

Indifferent would describe the whole thing really, just careless and indifferent. After finally leaving the bar HIGH AS FUCK, I go back to my friends and proceed to 1) eyeball and snort some methoxetamine 2)take a hit of acid that I hadn't tried before and 3)give acid to my friend who hadn't tripped before AND 4)giving 1.9 g of shrooms to the same friend. Let me make a note that I do not do stupid shit like this regularly or even irregularly, the dumbest shit I do is take psych's and go to a bar. This was the first time with dissociatives at a bar and will likely be the last.

After doing this my friend grabs like 6 beers and we go in his hot tub. I about pass out as soon as we get in because of the MXE but I come to and the acid kicks in quick enough. I credit the LSD with keeping me mentally alert through the 6 hours in the hot-tub. The rest of the night was a pretty crazy time in the hot tub although I can't say I remember all of it due to me drinking the 6 beers. The friend was tripping balls and thought someone came into the house and I was basically a douche for not being a better sitter. I passed out at 6 am and he was up til 930 or so.

 I am really hoping that he got something out the experience but when I asked him what he learned all he said was 'what would I get out of being messed up'. I genuinely hope that was what he learned because I wanted him to trip and realize how much of an alcoholic he was being. To make a long story short I got very fucked up and realized how selfish I am. This has been the hardest thing for me to realize and this shit fest brought a bit of repercussions upon myself. I can't add too much more to this because I went a bit all out with everything.


----------



## blowjay

Oh and to characterize this thing... was very hard to pin it down but it reminded me a bit of the alcohol 'about to black out but still lucid' dissociated feeling combined with a bit of a cosmic mischief feeling. I was stimulated a bit but things were definitely chilled out and I was not manic and insane, mostly I was just feeling a bit neutral and indifferent and a tad bit of mischievousness was thrown in the whole thing. Everything was a little cosmic and empty though, kind of dark but a neutral dark, closest thing to compare it to was MXE but it was way more out there and stupid than that. More of a brain fuck than a vision or body fuck for me but it was a very sober feeling intoxication. Went awesome with weed, could definitely get why PCP would go well with weed, very happy high flying but thorough intoxication is noticed, smiling like a mad man ha. 

I would recommend doing the opposite of what I did. Try it by itself and don't go anywhere or be around other substances. This and alcohol is probably the worst idea for a combo ever unless you want some jail time. Will do this again and make a day full of adventures so shit is more exciting.


----------



## CesarMillan

I think a really common recurring pattern is this state of mind where you don't feel inebriated much at all, but you do some serious out-of-character shit without even blinking an eye-lid, great in small does if you got social anxiety but in my case even 8mg orally and 3hrs later I'm making out with a woman way too old to be behaving like that... but 3-meo-pcp, it has this way of making you completely detached and absolutely present at the same time... like you're aware of your emotions (fear, stress, horniness etc) but you don't feel them, just observe and play with them. 

Be careful, stick on the lower side you don't wanna go getting someone pregnant or hurt just because of a few extra specks of white fearlessness, and I haven't found anything useful beyond 10mg or so anyway...


----------



## pharmakos

CesarMillan said:


> 8mg orally and 3hrs later I'm making out with a woman



is this a consistent effect? :D  i really want some 3-meo-pcp now if so =p  lol


----------



## Jakeperson

Maybe mine was cut however I did get it from a source that others on here have used.

The first time 20mg had some very, very subtle effects. Have not been able to feel anything from it since.


----------



## Confield

If anyone has tried both nasal and oral administration, how do they compare, dose/effects wise? I've only taken 3-MeO-PCP in a capsule but might try it up the nose next time.


----------



## Eyepatch

I haven't tried oral, but nasal fucking stings! i'll stick to IM and IV.


----------



## Mugz

CesarMillan said:


> I think a really common recurring pattern is this state of mind where you don't feel inebriated much at all, but you do some serious out-of-character shit without even blinking an eye-lid, great in small does if you got social anxiety but in my case even 8mg orally and 3hrs later I'm making out with a woman way too old to be behaving like that... but 3-meo-pcp, *it has this way of making you completely detached and absolutely present at the same time... like you're aware of your emotions (fear, stress, horniness etc) but you don't feel them, just observe and play with them. *
> 
> Be careful, stick on the lower side you don't wanna go getting someone pregnant or hurt just because of a few extra specks of white fearlessness, and I haven't found anything useful beyond 10mg or so anyway...



I would say that is a perfect way to describe how 3-meo-pcp has made me feel before, it's kind of like a cross between being a sociopath and just experiencing anhedonia. 

I'm a bit wary of doing this again, will definitely wait until I have at least a few days spare after my last experience which I thought would never end, I do seem to remember that it went well with MXE, and it went well with a synthetic cannabinoid so can imagine it would be grreat with weed.


----------



## DistyBoi

Mugz said:


> I would say that is a perfect way to describe how 3-meo-pcp has made me feel before, it's kind of like a cross between being a sociopath and just experiencing anhedonia.



Seconded.


----------



## Good Day

Mugz said:


> I would say that is a perfect way to describe how 3-meo-pcp has made me feel before, it's kind of like a cross between being a sociopath and just experiencing anhedonia.
> 
> *I'm a bit wary of doing this again, will definitely wait until I have at least a few days spare after my last experience which I thought would never end, I do seem to remember that it went well with MXE, and it went well with a synthetic cannabinoid so can imagine it would be grreat with weed.*



Hello Mugz. 
This sounds very interesting!

Can you please tell about the dosage of each and route of administration?


----------



## blowjay

CesarMillan said:


> I think a really common recurring pattern is this state of mind where you don't feel inebriated much at all, but you do some serious out-of-character shit without even blinking an eye-lid,
> 
> 3-meo-pcp, it has this way of making you completely detached and absolutely present at the same time... like you're aware of your emotions (fear, stress, horniness etc) but you don't feel them, just observe and play with them.



I will quote this again even though others have already seconded it, definitely needs to be said again. This is about the perfect way to describe it IMO.

 As I said before I threw a fucking tire on a second-rate sort of makeshift table at a bar in front of 7 other people and did not feel or appear completely wasted, I just didn't give a fuck and couldn't see a reason why anyone else would as the table was obviously given to the bar by a wire company and (to me) it didn't matter because it could be replaced. I also carelessly dosed myself and a friend and drank way too much and put myself in stupid situations. 

I would say that this stuff goes AWESOME with some weed but I would recommend against alcohol.

Sorry for the double post but I want to get this out clearer as I feel like this thing can get some people in trouble.


----------



## taktahan

Is there any problem taking beta blocker together/after the 3-meo-pcp?


----------



## DistyBoi

taktahan said:


> Is there any problem taking beta blocker together/after the 3-meo-pcp?



No. Totally different receptors involved, should be fine.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

taktahan said:


> Is there any problem taking beta blocker together/after the 3-meo-pcp?



With ketamine/beta-blockers it is listed that there is an increased risk of significant hypotension, how much that'd carry over to this I don't know. Anyhow, the risk was considered mild.


----------



## taktahan

I feel my head ache and lips turn dark red after few hours taking 3-meo-pcp.  My BP shoot to 140++ and I don't know why.... Maybe the contamination in this chem?


----------



## mrbigcat

hey im mrbigcat  new im from the uk was kindof sober just been taking a mxe  i just got 2g of 3 meo pcp  iv been tripping for 2days on 3 meo pcp doses with my friends the stuff nice like the tinyist bit goes soo far 
 its like it will never end 
like i feel sooo good


----------



## Confield

mrbigcat said:


> hey im mrbigcat  new im from the uk was kindof sober just been taking a mxe  i just got 2g of 3 meo pcp  iv been tripping for 2days on 3 meo pcp doses with my friends the stuff nice like the tinyist bit goes soo far
> its like it will never end
> like i feel sooo good


Take it easy, mr big cat!


----------



## pofacedhoe

this shit needs to be left alone

all the problems in the literature with pcp use will come to light with this. i'm out. feeling weird and like i have been addicted to it for a while. its deceptively seductive and can make you feel like your in a cartoon. bad news long term.

worse than crack in my minds eye


----------



## SleepingTaper

^^What were your doses? and how long have you been using it.


----------



## pofacedhoe

well i have been eyeballing small doses but it began with tiny amounts used but i get the feeling this shit builds up in your system in a big way.

i just want a clear head and i'm going to avoid it for the future. it creeps me out how much i began to like this stuff, very dangerous given its probably quite neurotoxic. i had a holiday and was away from it and it was all i could think of to get back to, bad bad bad... very psychologically addictive.

it began very conservatively with 5mg here and there but slowly it began creeping up and you can feel it in your system for days


----------



## pharmakos

sounds like it maybe went from "i'm not even sure what this drug is doing" to "i gotta have itttttttt" =p

i still wanna try this stuff.  i find compulsive dissociative dosing has more to do with boredom rather than anything actually physical going on in the brain.  

when you're in the middle of an activity and you get that boredom pang... the "i wanna do something else" itch just force yourself to do something other than dose.  read a book or take a walk or somethin.

would you guys say this is more or less compulsive than MXE?  i can keep it to once a week or less on MXE... though probably once a month i'll go dose two or three days in a row...


----------



## pofacedhoe

its way more euphoric than MXE and to be honest my recent problems i think come from switching suppliers with the realisation that the latest batch i had was far more potent than the last. it does build up in your body and it makes you feel really good (think the crack of the dissociative world), but i think this addiction needs a break and i will leave it alone. binned the last of my stash as i don't trust myself and i need a fresh head and clean piss this month. god its really moreish stuff

it has a caused a few bouts of paranoia and i have felt like for the last month i have been under its influence and that i need my head to be fresh

with this drug the compulsion comes from the almost instant improvement in mood sorta like cocaine and the happy loved up motivated feeling that is more like a cocaine/methylone (in tiny doses) undertone flavour. very serotonin/dopamine/norepinephrine good feeling 

the problem is you can be really high and its not that noticeable i.e. no obvious bruxism, lip licking or random complusive obsessive behaviours, and very little anxiety unless you have a bit too much while something is worrying you. feels hard on the heart

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/506446-PCP-brain-damage-question


----------



## pharmakos

heres one thing to keep in mind while you're fighting the urge to redose.... i haven't used this stuff, but with my MXE & DXM habituation in the past i noticed that part of why i would want to dose is because i knew the drug would take away my little aches and pains.... its very subliminal though... 

dissociatives are anesthetics, and if you're numb for too long you can end up doing some funny things to your muscle groups and posture and etc.

asprin helped.  mighta been placebo, but taking a few aspirin a day is probably way better than taking MXE every day.

i read somewhere that if you take an aspirin with a glass of milk once a day it reduces your risks of some diseases, including heart disease.  i never noticed DXM feeling hard on the heart, but MXE sure does... i often ended up drinking a glass of milk with my aspirin.  seemed to help, but might've just been the aspirin, or placebo, or..............


----------



## sn23

Don't forget that Aspirin blocks your COX enzymes irreversibly. This is linked to increased risk of e.g. ulcers and gastrointestinal bleedings. Are you sure you're at immediate risk of "heart disease" (it is used in case of MCI/ischaemic stroke and the like) and need prophylactic medication for that? Otherwise consider this: daily usage of drugs (pharmaceutical or recreational) is always risky and must be carefully weighed against its benefits.


----------



## mrbigcat

Can anyone shed some light on this for me I tryied my 3 meo with 3 friends and Iv never felt so happy like I can feel rain indoors its insane but they was laughing there heads off and I went home with my 1 mate and he was fine with me and now there texting me stuff like they want to kill me and cut me up I'm like you can't handle a little pcp you fools  there like you think your soo great but I was like I did get 3 meo pcp it is  the cure for everything I said if you all hate me that bad tell me to hurt damaged myself I'll do happyily and proberly enjoy to much I think I'm going to throw all my anti phycotics my olanazapine its useless to me I think 3 meo pcp makes you feel just insane happy for every xD


----------



## Survived Abortion

^Facepalm. Another dissociative-fuelled trainwreck involving of a bunch of kids who are clearly not prepared for the intensity of such heavily mind-altering substances. EDIT: Sorry for my previously reply. What I meant to say was: if your friends are the sort of people to turn homicidally minded because they can't handle the ego-inflating power of dissociatives, they definitely should not be using them.



thenightwatch said:


> asprin helped.  mighta been placebo, but taking a few aspirin a day is probably way better than taking MXE every day.
> 
> i read somewhere that if you take an aspirin with a glass of milk once a day it reduces your risks of some diseases, including heart disease.  i never noticed DXM feeling hard on the heart, but MXE sure does... i often ended up drinking a glass of milk with my aspirin.  seemed to help, but might've just been the aspirin, or placebo, or..............



Although The Daily Mail tells us it's healthy to take aspirin everyday, I don't think it is. Not at all. There's always some new discovery about a drug or 'superfood' which scientists' PRs and tabloid press tell us we should all start eating everyday. At the moment, aspirin is the 'in thing'. People should do their research before blindly following the herd.

The effects of aspirin have nothing to do with heart disease, they just thin the blood and inhibit COX. There are many reasons for so-called "heart disease", and inflammation and platelet aggregation is but one small element of the whole picture. If you want to tame inflammation, you should better your diet so that you are getting a better profile of Omega fats (more Omega 3s in particular). I would much rather recommend the tried and true Gingko Biloba for general circulatory health than a modern synthetic drug like aspirin. 

As is always the case, a good diet and a healthy lifestyle are _the_ most important ways of increasing longevity and wellness. Certainly, long-term use of any pharmaceutical is *bad*, and though it may prevent certain undesirable things from taking place, it will upset other systems in a much worse fashion.


----------



## Incunabula

Aspirin isn't good for your heart. It was just something they (the doctors) thought for short while because it's a blood thinner, so if you have blood clots it is actually good.

it's all there in wiki about aspirin.


----------



## *dharmabum*

mrbigcat said:


> I think I'm going to throw all my anti phycotics my olanazapine its useless to me I think 3 meo pcp makes you feel just insane happy for every xD



This really isn't a good idea, please do NOT do this, stick to the prescribed medication and don't take the 3-MeO-PCP regularly.


----------



## pofacedhoe

mrbigcat said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this for me I tryied my 3 meo with 3 friends and Iv never felt so happy like I can feel rain indoors its insane but they was laughing there heads off and I went home with my 1 mate and he was fine with me and now there texting me stuff like they want to kill me and cut me up I'm like you can't handle a little pcp you fools  there like you think your soo great but I was like I did get 3 meo pcp it is  the cure for everything I said if you all hate me that bad tell me to hurt damaged myself I'll do happyily and proberly enjoy to much I think I'm going to throw all my anti phycotics my olanazapine its useless to me I think 3 meo pcp makes you feel just insane happy for every xD



yeah it makes you very happy but also it can make you paranoid and delusional- happened to me last week, so watch it...


----------



## Grondelduck

I'm unsure about this one. Advisable doses were around 8-10mg if I'm not mistaking? What doses are you talking about which give such euphoric effects? At 10mg insufflated I experience a pronounced form of clarity, free from anxiety or real worry. More of a state of being at ease or accepting of whatever might happen and just roll with it then real euphoria at this dose. 

I'm very experienced with mxe and ketamine, both of which seem to have (far) stronger dissociative effects. This, on the other hand, leaves me fully functional and undertaking.


----------



## transitioneer

I had a dream I IM'd this drug last night. Never really thought too much about ordering some, and I was thinking I'd like 3-MeO-PCE more, though I really haven't done any research on either.
Hmmmmm lol


----------



## Transform

I thought it might be worth putting this here. Below is the account of a user who is notoriously somewhat reckless with RCs and decided to (deliberately) take 95mg of 3-MeO-PCP.

 The person in question suffers from schizophrenia and takes antipsychotics for this. He used LSD excessively when he was younger and has experience with a large number of drugs.

What can we take out of this? I'm not sure, probably not a lot more than 3-MeO has a surprising therapeutic index. Good to know though.

Male. Early 30s Overweight - I'd guess a BMI of 28 from photos. 85kg, 170cm perhaps.


Spoiler: 95mg of 3-MeO-PCP






> in my life i have done many bad thngs but when i did 95mg of 3meo-pcp i never want to to do a drug like this again for a long long time again.
> 
> 
> it was like livinging my enitire lifetime time and finding that everything you realised and imagined is is true. you got to the most infinitesimal part of your brain. the very core of your life fromwhere it begang, you an see how you structured it how you created it it to what it is now and just when you think its over and you'e tortutred yourself enough, your mind is completely and utterrly unturned, untwisted and it repells all the darkness and dimnesss that you may gave felt and it took me to the the brink of my mind, of my sanity, of the dge of existence when ntohing else coudl exist jut thoguhts and pattenrs. even then they were being accumulated anot being processed. jus tideas being thrown around. i thought I had everythign figured out in my head, thought that you guys had everything figured out in your heads. it burns you inside and out.
> 
> 
> it's like seeing the blueprint of your existence and where you've come so far, and how far you;ve beeen, and then having these thoguhts seared into your brain through the use of a hot iron rod burned intot be brain like they do cattle branding. i feeel i have melted and frazzled my brain and turned it into jelly then remoulded it, and reconstructed it so alll the crap has been taken out with the garbage
> 
> 
> jave ver taeket drg tjt as swarpedand bendidedd mh mind the the way 3meo jas necase iy is tje esssece of lfeiin s ntttltttleemy mindit ihas frazzzled adn droken me ne it has the bunt em ub unsudne iand iut siside side and my bdu is o fire fire the inteintityt eryt aboutiti ahsa tit melted my brain it javenvereder had druvgdo that to dthat to me before before.i think it i amdon with all tej drugs tjri hjave eiveever doem necaussthis os inethie he fmos fconcsfjsinffhunfnfnjn876677788899000093:05
> 
> ok guys i', trying tring write this as honestly asnd and openly as possibble. my brain ha sbeenfried beyond belief, but no tiwhout success. i have relived, and reinvigigorated amy memories from when i was a child. you have no understanding of how valuable these memories are to me especialy since i re lived them. i reacquainted with my dead friends, my old friends, my forgottten friends.. my brain still feeels frazzled. all nihgt i went on a 3-meo-pcp bender and must have cried half the night thinking i was some kinda failure, and thne spent the other half of the night laughing and cheering like i was a kid again. i have never laughed so much in my life, and never like when i was a child again. it's such a beautiful morning and that's not something i say often. i often look at the world with "another day survivvied". i twas the mos tmazing and intoxicating exeriencing of my life. nothing, nothing in my life has ever been like this. no teven with lsd.
> 
> i was remembering old foootball matches that i would watch as child on tv on my uncles 80s phillips colour television. even the matches that i saw in black and white were in colour thank to to some re-enactment from diferent peple i have met in my life playing as actors in my real life as important people. i had coloured them in thanks to phoptoshop techniques in my brain. my pooor,wonderful, nbeautiful brain that has been abusd soo so so smuch and i will nevere vere abusit like this again. but for once all tghe "dead" receptors were reawakened that had been numbed by antipsychotic medication and SSRIs. what was once in dull, maude colour, i s now in bright white and elecgtryfying colour.
> 
> [redacted]
> 
> i feel reborn, reawakened, reenglightened, renewed and refreshed. it's like a i had blank slate all my life, and there was no colour in my brain, na nowthat slate has been written with scribbles, and dooodles, and notes and memoeoriesand references that seem from time ago, thingsi never considered, optiononed or remembered. but i have a life, i hve hada life, an exicting a collourfulone and one that has been dulll ed by htese fucking antispychs and SSRIs. I have been reawakeneed almost you could say..
> 
> my body is still tinglinging with electrcitity the likes and pains i've never felt before like m whole body has bs been retuned to rebooot me, and make me capture my life better. to make best of what few years i have left. to feel sympathy,empathy, remorse, and regret. it's fucking beautiful and wonderful. i thought i had died so many times. bu ti was just the journey. i thought the trip had ended when i sat on the shittter and couldnt squeeze one out with any effort, but realised it was simply a phase of the trip i had to make. a journey, a mountain i had to climb to get to where i am right now. i feeel like jesuss and i shold be giving a sermon on what is light and the power of god or whatever, but i wont,because i dont need to. i still dont believe in god, bu thtere is somthing outhere that loves me so much that its willlling to let me fry my brain and hope i reorder and retore my life the way i want it it to be.
> 
> i slept like a fuckingbaby, bu ti tripped for like 9 hours of my life. i haventgcvered everythign i havent mentionedverythign but i hope you see that 3-meo-pcpis fuckign magical, ownderful and specialand should not be abused. i'll try and right mor eclear thoughts later when i've rested, sleeeping is one thing but my brain needs rest right now. seriously. it's like the second coming of me.


----------



## <SpaceHead>

^hmmmm....   its a complex thing posting such positive reports of extremely reckless drug use. Not that I don't think people should be able to have access to such information, but he definitely could have died. Although I can relate to extreme dissociation providing the mind with a blank slate, but it can also leave one quite scrambled. I ODed on DXM at 3500mg once, felt so amazing and reborn for a week afterwards, similar to what is described here. But then it wore off and I got the rebound depression, felt like total hell for a very long time. 

This chemical seems to be more and more widely available and getting into the hands of many uninformed, irresponsible and very young people. I consider myself well informed and I can still get myself into trouble with chemicals like this! Methoxetamine can be somewhat dangerous but this is on a whole new level. Not that I don't think people should be able to explore it, but I would be pretty concerned if I were a vendor distributing large amounts of this stuff.


----------



## Transform

I would like it if there were strict regulations restricting access and ensuring that nothing needed to be done by the user save taking the drug.

Sadly we're a little way from a regulated market for recreational drugs and in lieu of that I think the best we can do is educate.



If the inexperienced are going to mess with this, they will probably do it regardless of whether there are such reports, and I think this information being out there can be useful, if only to reassure people who've made mistakes that they're probably not going to die.


----------



## Dr Enoch

This is a funny old thing isn't it. I've had a few days huffing up a few mg at a time. I was very cautious to start but then felt that I wasn't getting any of the WILD stuff that I associate (dissociate) with MXE and am still not sure quite what you DO get. Most recently I orally mixed about 10mg of meo-pcp with about 100mg of 6-apb (followed by a few small lines of meo-pcp). I certainly felt full of juice, but hardly any dissociative stuff though later I noticed when I lay down and listened to a radio play I could immerse myself quite fully so I wonder if its a substance that rewards a bit of introspection... 

It's not MXE though is it!


----------



## badjaja

Okey, a few days ago i dissolved 200 mgs of 3-meo-pcp in 10ml saline water with benzyl alcohol as a preservative. now, two days later, crystals are forming at the bottom. i'm interpeting this as a sign that a) the solution is to saturated, b) its precipitated due to the solution being colder over a long time. Does anyone have any clues as to why this is happening? btw, its hydrobromide.


----------



## sn23

Did you apply heat to get it into solution? Don't know its solubility but you could try adding more of your saline water/BzOH mix to redissolve, as 20 mg/ml is perhaps already over the saturation mark (3-MeO-PCP has lots of hydrophobic surface around the charged nitrogen).

Your interpretations are both very reasonable and subsume to the fact that solubility varies with temperature, oftentimes saturation concentration rises with increasing temperature.


----------



## Asante

On the aspirin thing: Recent research indicates that if you dont have heart disease and take aspirin every day, your all cause mortality rises to a point that you are slightly worse off taking the aspirin vs not taking it. Heart attacks go down but strokes and hemorragings go up.

As to 3-MeO-PCP, I'm really contemplating this one, however I have a couple thousand doses of MXE lying around. Sell me on it! Why should I get 3-MeO-PCP when I already have all the MXE I want and love it to bits? What does 3-MeO-PCP give you that Methoxetamine wont?


----------



## Good Day

Hello.

Can someone please tell about the combination of two : MXE+3-MeO-PCP.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Incunabula

pofacedhoe said:


> it began very conservatively with 5mg here and there but slowly it began creeping up and you can feel it in your system for days



Poefacedhoe, how long would you say it lingers on? one day? several days?



Asante said:


> As to 3-MeO-PCP, I'm really contemplating this one, however I have a couple thousand doses of MXE lying around. Sell me on it! Why should I get 3-MeO-PCP when I already have all the MXE I want and love it to bits? What does 3-MeO-PCP give you that Methoxetamine wont?


I don't think anybody here really cares if you take it or not. And no offense, but I honestly don't think anybody cares how much mxe you've got either, sorry.


----------



## CesarMillan

Asante said:


> As to 3-MeO-PCP, I'm really contemplating this one, however I have a couple thousand doses of MXE lying around. Sell me on it! Why should I get 3-MeO-PCP when I already have all the MXE I want and love it to bits? What does 3-MeO-PCP give you that Methoxetamine wont?



Only thing I feel like convincing you of is to put the MXE away until you're ready to stop treating these drugs like toys, 1000's of doses of MXE is a life time supply for 100's of people when treated with the respect it deserves as perhaps the most therapeutic tool I've ever encountered... or you can play with it like its candy (or weed) but instead of getting fat just make sure you return in a few years share your story of life debilitating addiction and withdrawal


----------



## Asante

CesarMillan, I am very far removed from treating MXE like candy, I just wanted to secure a lifetime supply for my friends and I and got a stupendously cheap bulk offer I just couldn't resist. I use less than a gram of MXE per year and have 20 years of stable psychedelics experience where I average a low dose every two months. Your warning is apprecaited but I'm not an abuser, just a guy lucky enough to get acquainted with a former vendor who just at that time closed up shop and essentially dumped about two ounces of MXE in my lap at cost. Its stored in several remote locations now so I can talk about it.

Theres three kind of MXE people CesarMillan: Those who missed the bus before the ban, those who got some experience in when it was legal and those with restraint and foresight who planned ahead and have enough of this indeed most valuable therapeutic tool for years to come. Its a matter of where you want to be before the ban goes in effect. Choices we make.  Now excuse me while I take some original Nexus 2C-B that I stocked when it still was legal 

I'm inquiring into the merit of 3-MeO-PCP. Does it have qualities worth the sizable sum of purchase for someone who has all the MXE he could want?


----------



## SirRollsAlot

How does 3-Meo-PCP differ from PCP? Also, is it really worth trying/purchasing? Facts and opinions are appreciated:D


----------



## Asante

What I've read it is relatively more NMDA agonistic than dopaminergic, resulting in a less manic, less psychotic, less youtubeworthy experience.


----------



## Transform

If you like trying new things, get some and try it, otherwise, if you like and are happy with your MXE, stick with that.

I was in the same position you were but decided to get some 3-MeO-PCP to try precisely because I liked MXE. Everybody's personal chemistry is different so we can really make a call where the substances are similar like this.


----------



## Xamkou

I would take MXE if I could still get it. 

For some reason I don't want to buy it on the streets, I'll just be terribly disappointed because of how magical the pre-ban was. 

Plus, it'll be really difficult to tell if it's cut.

I find that with drugs like K or Meph, due to how crystally they are, you can usually tell if it's been boshed to fuck. I imagine it'll be really hard to tell with MXE.


----------



## Transcendence

I've been wanting to try this for a while, but I'm too wary of PCC contamination.


----------



## pharmakos

PCC contamination shouldn't be much of a problem at the dosages you need to take with this one, unless you're binging out on the stuff


----------



## phatboy303

ok, so i finally got round to dipping into my stash a few weeks back. Had 2x 100mg bags. 

Went through the oldest bag a few weeks ago (kinda clumpy sticky batch), did around 15-20mg lines with it. Found it to be similar duration-wise to MXE but a much clearer kinda effect from it, potency-wise I would have said about 5 times more potent than MXE. My thoughts at the time were that this seemed like a clearer version of MXE (obvious potency differences aside).

However, last night night i decided to take a go at the newer bag, drier fluffier batch. I have to say i was being a bit reckless with it, factoring in my pretty high MXE tolerance. I worked my way through  the whole 100mg over several hours in 4 lines (i think). This one was a touch rougher on the nose, not burny but not the most pleasant sniff.

Like I said my MXE tolerance is pretty high and i have a general high toleralance to most drugs anyway but what a fucking mad old night, pretty sure I went into some sort of (shallow) hole-type thing, probably the closest thing you could get to a hole with it anyway. And what a pleasant place it was, can't really describe it in any way since its all just nonsense anyway. Good nonsense nevertheless.

I've gotta say I really like it. Theres a lot more to it than just clearer MXE, theres something really quite beautiful about it.

Reckon this could well be my new favourite.

(incidentally, I've also got the y and r variants aswell, so I'll check them out too at some point)


----------



## ✰hyperobjects✰

I really like this stuff. I have a bit of a tolerance to dissociatives so 5mgs didn't do much, and I worked with this compound in the 20-30mgs range. Very energetic, analytic headspace, visual activity but 3-meo-PCP doesn't distort my vision like other dissociatives do at higher levels so I can still read stuff.


----------



## godshand

*3-meo-pcp best route of administration*

So I have a chance to get my hands on some 3-meo-pcp, and I was whondering what the best route of administration is? 

I heard that it's best to smoke pcp but it's in crystal form so I don't know if I can smoke it that way? Otherwise I will take it sublingually I think.

Also I've read some reports of people saying it's strongest if taken rectally (when not considering IM/IV), is that true?


----------



## nthron

I tried it rectally but it didn't work too well. with mxe and various other things Ive plugged its much stronger but I didnt really get much out of this. oral works very well


----------



## godshand

Ok cool. Did you try it with a syringe (without needle) and warm water or just stuffed it in there  seems to make quite the difference


----------



## Good Day

How long trip lasts if you use 3-meo-pcp via IM injection ?


----------



## mi5

I would be interested to find out how well it works smoked, effects / duration etc.


----------



## THCified

Is it just me or is 3-MeO-PCP making you creative? I recognized it even with my early 1st trial (~3mg sublingual) but with ~5mg plugged it was very apparent. Retrospectively i think 3mgs plugged could be a perfect low dose, because then you should be cognitive nearly "sober" but still mentally enhanced.

I think that's where this substance shines %)


----------



## Help?!?!

Low dose 3-MeO is my favorite way of dosing. 3-8mgs alone or added on top of another experience always equals quite a fun night for me. I find as well that the lower especially in combo is usually the best.


----------



## knock

THCified said:


> Is it just me or is 3-MeO-PCP making you creative? I recognized it even with my early 1st trial (~3mg sublingual) but with ~5mg plugged it was very apparent. Retrospectively i think 3mgs plugged could be a perfect low dose, because then you should be cognitive nearly "sober" but still mentally enhanced.
> 
> I think that's where this substance shines %)



It shines in all kinds of ways..

It's not the substance that shines so much as the person who imbibes it 

You're right, a low dose can boost creativity. It is energising and creates connections between neurons.

It does stuff to consciousness itself. We are the universe, becoming conscious of itself. Substances that modify brain function, modify consciousness. Don't forget this!

Higher doses can make you go a bit daft!  it's easy to let this stuff cause problems. Keep a lid on it, as we say in Scotland.


----------



## mi5

has anyone tried vaping this in a meth pipe??


----------



## Help?!?!

Yes. I've tired with a mg or two after already consuming. It seemed to not exactly burn it but vape it pretty well.


----------



## knock

Good Day said:


> How long trip lasts if you use 3-meo-pcp via IM injection ?



A good while. It all depends on the dose, really. Any ROA I've used and the effects last getting on for 24 hours. The plateau subsides after three or four hours but the long tail is very very long.

I find sniffing pretty fucking effective though. I've only resorted to IM when tolerance is up in the sky.

Plugging works OK but as mentioned above, best in combo. My best combo is with MXE. 3-MeO-PCP plugged, maybe 8mg, you won't feel much, but take a nice MXE dose after six or seven hours and it does things MXE is incapable of on it's own. The two synergise amazingly! I weep when I consider my MXE is finished.


----------



## knock

Asante said:


> What I've read it is relatively more NMDA agonistic than dopaminergic, resulting in a less manic, less psychotic, less youtubeworthy experience.



That's true but it is still well capable of inducing mania and deluded behaviour. I doubt you'll find yourself rolling around in the middle of the road, but you could easily find yourself stumbling along the streets at 8am shouting and laughing at commuters.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I tried to use 3-MeO-PCP as a replacement for MXE over the past few days, due to concerns about bladder toxicity. I should have followed my own advice, earlier in this thread. Doesn't work.

3-MeO-PCP is not a recreational drug, unlike MXE, IMO. Has a pretty cold and sterile feel, lacking any of MXE's warmth. Also, the chaos and confusion of 3-MeO-PCP makes it rather difficult to enjoy an activity like playing online shooters, whereas on MXE I found that the lucid serenity of the high would at times enhance my virtual sharpshooting skills. Thirdly, MXE would leave me feeling rather optimistic and clearheaded in the following days, but after a two-day bender on this stuff, I feel agitated and confused.


That is certainly not to say that 3-MeO-PCP is a worthless chemical, though. I would say with certainty that for a serious psychonaut, interested in accessing the more bizarre states of consciousness possible, and plumbing the mind to the most arcane depths, 3-MeO-PCP is much more useful than MXE.

I had some pretty interesting and unique experiences during my recent experimentation. In particular, I remember a fascinating experience wherein some deeply repressed emotions came billowing up to the surface of my consciousness. I became so completely and utterly detached from my own emotions, I think that I no longer felt the need to bottle them up, and so out they spilled, and I began sobbing uncontrollably at a pain I practically didn't know I had. But, in an odd sense, because of the intense dissociation, I wasn't really sad -- it was this completely mechanical, emotionless sobbing, as if I were a robot executing a "cry" function. Very interesting stuff, but again, far from recreational.


----------



## Transcendence

^Have you tried 4-meo-pcp?


----------



## Transform

Did anyone see the article about this in the erowid extracts? Any thoughts?


----------



## knock

TheAppleCore said:


> 3-MeO-PCP is not a recreational drug, unlike MXE, IMO. Has a pretty cold and sterile feel, lacking any of MXE's warmth. Also, the chaos and confusion of 3-MeO-PCP makes it rather difficult to enjoy an activity like playing online shooters, whereas on MXE I found that the lucid serenity of the high would at times enhance my virtual sharpshooting skills. Thirdly, MXE would leave me feeling rather optimistic and clearheaded in the following days, but after a two-day bender on this stuff, I feel agitated and confused.



I couldn't agree less. (just to be clear, because some non-UK English speakers don't treat this idiom in the way UK speakers do, this means I do not agree with you  ) It's true, MXE has a reliable sort of merry, joyful warmth to it most of the time which 3-MeO-PCP does not have, but I don't find 3-MeO-PCP cold or sterile at all, it can be intensely moving and has left me overflowing with love and optimism on many occasions. It is all about sweet-spot dosing and feeding the mind with the right material.


----------



## knock

Transform said:


> Did anyone see the article about this in the erowid extracts? Any thoughts?



It's only available to subscribers; I've just donated $40 as it sounds interesting. I can't work out the website, can subscribers log in and get access to the current Extracts? I can only see back issues, but they're available to everyone.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Transcendence said:


> ^Have you tried 4-meo-pcp?



No, but due to the extent to which I still feel fucked in the head after this recent bout of 3-MeO-PCP experimentation, I am almost put off trying any other arylcyclohexylamines. I dunno. It could be just a coincidence -- sometimes a man has a glum few days for no apparent reason.



knockando said:


> It is all about sweet-spot dosing and feeding the mind with the right material.



What is your sweet-spot dosage? I was using about 12 mg, orally, with no tolerance. Which for me was fairly strong, and not likely a dosage I would wish to exceed.


----------



## knock

TheAppleCore said:


> No, but due to the extent to which I still feel fucked in the head after this recent bout of 3-MeO-PCP experimentation, I am almost put off trying any other arylcyclohexylamines. I dunno. It could be just a coincidence -- sometimes a man has a glum few days for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your sweet-spot dosage? I was using about 12 mg, orally, with no tolerance. Which for me was fairly strong, and not likely a dosage I would wish to exceed.



Normally a bit above that, maybe 20mg. Ideally the dose should be just below the one that makes you go off on manic escapades, which makes it a little difficult to judge. I try to get there in 5mg increments. I haven't been using a scale though, because the police took mine*, but if you do little bumps it's not that hard to judge.

The problem is I find it quite fiendy so restricting myself to the sweet spot dose takes a bit of self-awareness.

* for non-3-MeO-PCP-related reasons.


----------



## Transform

I found 10mg to be my sweet spot. More than that seems like it would be really disorientating.

Yeah, extracts is members only but it is _really_ worthwhile. I love getting it and you get to support a really good cause. I got a logo/erowid t-shirt too. The only people who recognise it are the best kind of people so it makes for some awesome conversations.


----------



## THCified

TheAppleCore said:


> I tried to use 3-MeO-PCP as a replacement for MXE over the past few days, due to concerns about bladder toxicity.



Btw, did you notice any changes in bladder function etc. or why are you referring to bladder toxicity? Isn't this possibility also given with 3-MeO-PC/P(E)?


----------



## knock

loremipsum said:


> fair. how long you think a tolerance stays upwards? weeks? months?



I think it takes months for it to get near where you started. Never waited that long myself, just going by what others have said.

With 3-MeO-PCP I reckon I lost a good bit of tolerance in a couple of weeks, but still a long way to go. Sorry I can't be more accurate, I haven't been conducting actual tolerance experiments


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ 8 hours? You're lucky. I almost feel like I'm baseline maybe three hours after dosing MXE. Or, at least, that's what I'd guess. I'll have to take note of how long the effect lasts next time I dose. Certainly not 8 hours though.


Also, with regard to tolerance -- I found 3-MeO-PCP to create a monstrous short-term tolerance, much moreso than MXE ever did for me. 12 mg had me floored the first day; 12 mg was barely above baseline the next. Whereas, MXE might require a 20% dose increase between consecutive days?


----------



## knock

loremipsum said:


> ^ 8 hours for sure. 3-5 hours intense dissociation on high doses and 1-2 hours hole (i guess)



Fits my experience well. It is hard to tell "length of hole" because time means nothing at the peak but I'd concur with 7-8 hour overall duration

(this is MXE we're talking about in case anyone thinks otherwise).



Hypergiiant said:


> Hello all. Long time Lurker here. I recently acquired some 3-MeO-PCP from a very reputable supplier and over the last week or so I have tested it at 5mg, 10 mg and 15 mgs and have had zero results. My first time dosing I thought I felt something but maybe that was a placebo effect. I do not want to try and dose higher due to the reported low doses needed. Could anyone help shed some light on this? I have mailed the vendor explaining and asking to what the problem may be? Do you think it is just a case of the wrong material being sent? Also my friend was researching with me also and he had identical effects to me.
> Thanks.




First few times I took 3-MeO-PCP I was cautious with the dose as I'd read about the single-digit mg potency. Did fuck all. I think it was because I was binging on MXE at the time and cross-tolerance was in play. The first time I realised my 3-MeO-PCP was not bunk was after dosing ~8mg then later dosing MXE and the MXE trip being like nothing else I'd ever experienced. So the 3-MeO-PCP had to be doing something. Upped the 3-MeO-PCP dose to around 15-20mg then it started to hit me properly. Now I've been off MXE for a few months and my 3-MeO-PCP works in more sensible doses like 10-15mg. Still need about 20mg+ for a proper crazy time though, but it's my favourite feel good chemical at lower doses.


----------



## phatboy303

From my own experience i tend to favour 20-30mg lines, an i'll probably do 2 or 3 of them in a night. Admittedly I do have an unreasonably massive tolerance when it comes to arylcyclohexylamines, but as my name implies I'm a big guy and I've been sniffing shit for many years. For what its worth though I'd say compared with its more popular siblings, 3-MeO-PCP does have a kinda subtlety about itself. Once you get to know it you can spot it easily but its not as _obviously_ in your face what its doing compared to say MXE or K.

If you have built up a K or MXE tolerance it might be worth considering that into your dosage.


----------



## THCified

I think it's a bit like someone said before: if you're feeling you're strongly hit by the 3-MeO-PCP, it was probably too much and things can get easily out of control.

And what about 





> did you notice any changes in bladder function etc. or why are you referring to bladder toxicity? Isn't this possibility also given with 3-MeO-PC/P(E)?


 @AppleCore?


----------



## TheAppleCore

THCified said:


> Btw, did you notice any changes in bladder function etc. or why are you referring to bladder toxicity? Isn't this possibility also given with 3-MeO-PC/P(E)?



Sorry! Didn't see your post.

MXE was causing some mild, but worrying, urinary tract symptoms for me. Basically, increased urination frequency. I assumed, because of the significantly lower doses requires, 3-MeO-PCP would be a more "bladder friendly" ACH. I should have reported much sooner that this theory appears to be flawed. Since I never used 3-MeO-PCP more than a handful of times, I can't comment on long-term effects, but the short-term bladder effects of 3-MeO-PCP were actually _more_ severe than MXE's. Frequency of urination was dramatically increased, as well as an occasional dull aching pain in the bladder region, which never happened after MXE use.

In retrospect, it makes sense that 3-MeO-PCP would be more irritating to human body tissue, in general. Insufflating 6 milligrams of 3-MeO-PCP is more painful on the sinuses than 20 milligrams of MXE.


----------



## THCified

Same here, i also noticed an increase in urination frequency which is persisting for some time now. It's gotten better, but not to an extent i would call normal again. It's a bit strange because i hadn't used that much MXE in the past and i've used 3-MeO-PCP only on two occasions, just like 3-MeO-PCE, so i couldn't make a direct comparison. 

What i also noticed is, and what someone else posted in the MXE-B&D, that if i feel the need to urinate, i can't hold it as long as before. I couldn't directly relate it to MXE/3-MeO-PC/P(E), but from what i've heard and experienced i think there's reason to believe it's causing this issues. 

Haven't done any arylcyclohexylamines for some time now and wait till i'm 100% fine again, before i even think about continuing my research.

And yes, 3-MeO-PC/P(E) are much more irritating and potent than MXE, so i think it's even worse for ones body.


----------



## knock

you guys are nuts. or you're doing far too much drugs. i have never noticed any change in bladder or kidney function on these drugs. but, i do not keep a record of my toilet visits, or my bladder capacity. so what is it? nuts or drugs?


----------



## psood0nym

I think my intervening use and overuse of methoxetamine has altered how my body processes 3-MeO-PCP – surprisingly, for the better. Around the time this thread began, when I was first trialing 3-MeO, MXE hadn’t even been invented and the frequency of my dissociative use was far lower. Yet, now, milligram for milligram, I find that never has 3-MeO been so dissociatively weak yet at the same time so consistently warm and emotionally profound. But this morning was a whole ‘nother level. 

I stayed up until around 11:30 a.m., as I’m wont to do every four months or so these days for some sake I happen to find existentially critical. I went to a midnight showing of the new Batman movie, and when I returned home I plugged 7 mg of 3-MeO-PCP on top of the 40 mg of MXE I had taken earlier for cinematic enhancement. 

During this time I skimmed Bluelight and found a link in Film and Video to a YouTube clip about the man who served as Tom Hardy’s inspiration for the voice of his Bane character in the film.   The man in the clip is Bartely Gorman, the once bare-knuckle boxing world champion and Irish “King of the Gypsies.” Something about the soulful quality of the singing voice of a man like him sent my heart reeling – an experience the likes of which I have only had (and posted about in this thread I believe) once before on 3-MeO while contemplating the life of Mark Twain. (It motivated me to retread a segment of the surrealist film "Hukkle," which evokes similar feelings around the 7:40 mark).

It was all it took to set off some great quaking resonance in the unfounded depths of my heart – physically, yes, in my heart, yet impossibly far inward -- like the creaking core wood of a Sequoia. It made me cry out loud.  Thankfully I was alone and in the safety of my house, because by any free ranging stranger’s account I would’ve appeared to be a spasmodic mad man making strained howls at the sun. It was if within my body some mile-wide iron vein, groaning and near molten from Earth’s heaving tidal weight, was fractured and slaked through its core by the ocean’s coldest abyss. Hot tears seared their way to the corners of my mouth, where they quenched a thirst newly met.

It seems eons since I’ve found  satisfaction so replete.


----------



## THCified

I'm neither nuts nor is it that i've taken far too much. I just don't know why, like i've written it above. It just happened, perhaps i'm more prone to side-effects of drugs or it is just pure coincidence and it has absolutely nothing to do with taking arylcyclohexylamines.


----------



## knock

THCified said:


> I'm neither nuts nor is it that i've taken far too much. I just don't know why, like i've written it above. It just happened, perhaps i'm more prone to side-effects of drugs or it is just pure coincidence and it has absolutely nothing to do with taking arylcyclohexylamines.



You're nuts if you count your visits to the toilet. OK, unless you're going twice an hour and it's interfering with your life.

@pseudonym, it's good to cry if you have repressed it before and yes, dissos can help you get there.


----------



## amanitadine

Psood, always great to read your posts, especially when you dive into flowery language and concepts. Usually such annoys me, especially when in conjunction with drug experiences, but you always manage to pull it off splendidly.


----------



## omik

Finally have 250mg on the way, been excited to try this chem for over 6 months. Will report back, but just had to chime in on my excitement


----------



## psood0nym

amanitadine said:


> Psood, always great to read your posts, especially when you dive into flowery language and concepts. Usually such annoys me, especially when in conjunction with drug experiences, but you always manage to pull it off splendidly.


Glad you approve. I've got some familiarity with your posts so that means more than it might have otherwise. My philosophy on using poetics is that they're intended to get closer to the ineffable than saying something clear but broad like "I took 3-MeO-PCP and I had a deeply satisfying emotional experience." If I can come up with some heavy metaphors that both don't make me cringe after I come back to them after a while and that I really imagine would get me significantly closer to understanding some significant experience I've had if I was a version of myself who never had the experience to begin with than I figure "fuck it if it comes off as dainty or pretentious to others." In such a case the choice of language has what I can best guess is greater communicative accuracy for those that have experienced something similar enough to what I have to appreciate it at all in the first place and everybody else can just enjoy it aesthetically or, if they can't, should have little difficulty ignoring something that essentially means nothing to them. 

In any case 3-MeO-PCP is definitely the most emotionally evocative dissociative I've used in isolation, though it's not extremely consistent in this aspect.


----------



## Limitbreaker

Any luck on vaporizing/smoking 3-MeO-PCP for you? 

I've tried 5mg HCl on a cigarette, no effects.


----------



## Help?!?!

psood0nym said:


> Glad you approve. I've got some familiarity with your posts so that means more than it might have otherwise. My philosophy on using poetics is that they're intended to get closer to the ineffable than saying something clear but broad like "I took 3-MeO-PCP and I had a deeply satisfying emotional experience." If I can come up with some heavy metaphors that both don't make me cringe after I come back to them after a while and that I really imagine would get me significantly closer to understanding some significant experience I've had if I was a version of myself who never had the experience to begin with than I figure "fuck it if it comes off as dainty or pretentious to others." In such a case the choice of language has what I can best guess is greater communicative accuracy for those that have experienced something similar enough to what I have to appreciate it at all in the first place and everybody else can just enjoy it aesthetically or, if they can't, should have little difficulty ignoring something that essentially means nothing to them.
> 
> In any case 3-MeO-PCP is definitely the most emotionally evocative dissociative I've used in isolation, though it's not extremely consistent in this aspect.


I always find myself being able to much easier picture/relate to evocative wording, who knows whether its that the words can paint a brighter more indepth picture or that it just sounds pretty I do not know myself but it certainly seems that the higher the wording, the easier it is to draw a bright picture in my head of said topic of discussion. Your versions are nearly perfected I find as well, never to much imaging to blur things or make it seem like you said pretentious but also just enough that I can truly accurately paint a picture in my head without exemplifying unneeded things. Really I think only two posters have ever done it so well, you being one and Xor being the other. I too find 3-MeO-PCP highly emotional but oddly I also usually find a strange distance from them if I so choose, most likely/obviously a dissocative effect but it feels more unique than others. 

3-MeO-PCP has been a pretty wild ride for me. I find it odd mainly because people like good ol'Knock are always talking about chucking back like 25+mgs of 3-MeO-PCP which to me sounds fairly insane, so odd too as no one ever really surpasses my dosing or stands by me. Its either similar or more, but with 3-MeO-PCP, I dare not go higher than 10mgs because everytime I have its been a totally wild manic ride that was almost out of control, though I do almost always end up combing 3-MeO-PCP with doses of MXE and other psychedelics. Still, its pretty hard for me to imagine as I can easily down 150mgs of MXE orally without much thought or IM 75mgs with some DPT or other goodies, but passing 10mgs of 3-MeO-PCP...? Uh uh! My perfect doses are about 3-8mgs orally and after about 30-50 minutes adding in 50-125mgs of MXE orally. Blows me out of the water everytime and I always receive very unique roller coaster rides. 

As for vaping, I tried it on a couple of different occasions with my Hbr and noted each time it seemed to most definitely work, though a good note to add would be that I was already well going on the 3-MeO each time I attempted to vape some so it could have just been placebo but the times I attempted about 2-3mgs I seemed to definitely get a bit of rushing and the typical effects added onto my experience. It didn't seem to vape elegantly or greatly though and each time it seemed like a bit of it would under go pyrolysis. Never tried it again because of the stim sorta of rush that it gave off as I have no interest in stims, 3-MeO-PCP's light hearted stimulation being some of the only kind I can really enjoy. Also I don't know if i've ever posted this but does anyone ever seem to notice that like a good 90% of the time you'll get stuck doing things while you come up and instead of sitting down or going for a hike to enjoy the ride you just keep getting caught up in some mundane activity? I've gotten caught up in cleaning to the point where I spent like a solid hour and a half cleaning the entire area fairly indepth while I had just planned a quick vac and sweep up. Its happened so many times too where i'll just be walking/doing whatever and suddenly i'll realize i'm nearly two hours or more into the trip and haven't done anything except that one mundane activity I would normally not bother with when tripping. It makes me laugh everytime but it also bothers me as my mind is always stuck on time and how much I have or don't.


----------



## knock

it's entirely possible the 3-MeO-PCP available over here in the UK is less potent than that in the US. Or maybe I have considerable dissociative tolerance from doing MXE every few days for almost a year, plus a load of ketamine. Dissociative tolerance is notoriously quick to appear and slow to make itself scarce.


----------



## Help?!?!

Well i've certainly abused MXE myself, I mean in certain terms and times in a single weekend I could get through a half gram of MXE(though thats probably as wild as I get and I mainly dose it only on weekends and take breaks whenever I feel like/etc.). Its just odd to me because with everything I always like to dose higher up on the scales and only really find a few fellow travelers right there with me, but with this one? Not really. I do know my 3-MeO-PCP is from a highly highly reputable source who carries top notch chemicals but I would be hard pressed(unless you can tell me your vendors a bit sheisty or the like!)to find our PCP having such a gap in potency. Its literally unimaginable for to think what 25mgs would be like quite honestly, I think the highest I made it was 15mgs but probably even a few mgs less than that. I do know I have some tolerance but I also know I love diss's, I mean I went from zero to sixty with MXE, I mean the first ten or so experiences were all ranging in at under 75mgs but push past that when I did my first 60mg dose and its really rare that I use small amounts. In the end I just find it odd so many people seem to be able to take this one to the finish while I can barely get the throttle going, either way though it certainly doesn't bother me because 500mgs of 3-MeO-PCP divided into singular digit doses makes for a very large amount of experiences! Oh and my bad, whenever i'm high I ramble on(scratch that I do that 24/7...)and always forgot to slam that enter key, i'll go back and do that but it probably won't be to much prettier..... Damn talking about dosing too...I could use that blanket of 3-MeO-PCP wrapped around me about now...but ah well another day will certainly be sufficient!

Edit: Though I should add I do/probably have gone over 25mgs in a 24 hour period through redosing. Oddly find that acceptable though I do rarely redose until around T+4h-T+6 but once again as well I also almost always dose MXE in combo around T+2.....


----------



## lastest

Ha, yes! Got my 250mg in this morning's post. Plus, I'm not working tomorrow. Perfect.


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

This stuff is weird man, did some this weekend since i had mxe cravings but cant say i enjoyed it much, it wasnt bad but idk just weird high and never got me where i wanted.

Gonna try some bigger doses next time  though, i did a few doses with about an hour apart and got kind of high but not high at the same time.


I have been feelig weird a few days after though i do think it really lingers o a few days after, and not in a nice way like mxe either.


----------



## phatboy303

I'm still trying to get used to the duration with this. 

Yesterday I had a couple of small lines, far less than usual but prob still around 30mg total. Anyway, I did it quite early in the afternoon cos it was a sunny day n I wanted to see how it would affect my enjoyment of the rare dose of british summer. Actually it was kinda interesting, with very little dissociation but enough to alter my perception of everything. Having nothing better to do than wander round the town centre, i oddly found the place to appear somewhat more beautiful than i usually would or logically should! To clarify I normally find shopping centres pretty damn ugly and the arcitecture in my local area is of no real interest to anyone, so its saying something that i would have such an experience.

Anyway, since the main effects seem to wear off after 3-4 hours I'd hoped the after-effects would have been long gone when I finally went to crash around midnight, but even with a couple of etizolam there was still some strange stimulant effects to be had, infact come 2-3am when I really did feal tired and sleepy I entered into some sorta odd mania, like on some level there was a bit of me determined to stay awake and keep going even though my consciousness was all but shut down.

Now, when I say _mania_ I mean nothing particularly insane, rather I started to uncontrollably devour all manner of sweets, cakes and biscuits! This actually isn't out of character for me but the thing is I couldn't stop even though I wanted to and logically reasoned that eating that much sugar before bed was a stupid thing to do.

Nevertheless when I finally did manage to get into bed I passed out almost immediately and now I feel back to normal, but theres something about these lingering after effects that lasts for a good while longer than I previously realised. Its gonna be a couple of weeks before I get to do any more cos I've got important sober priorities but I have to say I haven't found a drug to hit me with as many little surprises as this one for a long time.


----------



## lastest

Strange stuff this. I worked up to 12mg over two hours. I snorted it which hurt like hell for such a small amount of powder, I'll do it orally next time.

When I first took methoxetamine I found it different from ketamine (the only dissociative I'd tried previously) in many ways but I felt like I had entered a similar dissociative space. 3-MeO-PCP felt completely different to me. It was much less physically numbing for one thing, and much more clear-headed. I could easily read and type, which I certainly can't do on MXE. It was almost possible to forget that I was on it at all, but at one point I looked in the mirror and my reflection seemed very distant and unconnected with my subjective self, and I realised I was in fact quite profoundly dissociated. I certainly didn't experience any of the mania some people have reported, in fact I felt emotionally very flat.

Next time I think I'll try 10mg oral followed by another 5mg if needed.


----------



## TheAppleCore

lastest said:


> It was almost possible to forget that I was on it at all [...]



Hmm... now this is not something that I would have said of 3-MeO-PCP.



> at one point I looked in the mirror and my reflection seemed very distant and unconnected with my subjective self [...]



Yes! Fascinating, how dissociatives can allow you to look at yourself in the mirror, and see yourself from an outside observer's perspective -- in other words, you can see yourself as *other* people see you, or so I would assume.

Unfortunately, seeing my reflection on dissociatives for the first time crushed my dreams of professionally modeling men's underwear.


----------



## edzeppelin

Has anyone tried the steel wool/ Hydrochloric acid test for PCC on 3-Meo-PCP, as suggested by Asante in the 4-Meo thread 2? Did any test come up positive?

I just see prices all over the map on this compound, makes me wonder if some sites are "dumping" stock for some reason? Any ideas?


----------



## lastest

TheAppleCore, that last line made me laugh out loud. I'm no danger of appearing in a catalogue in a pair of boxer-briefs either. Yeah, I think maybe I just had a mild experience due to under dosing. I know 12mg is quite a lot but I did it in 3mg bumps over two hours. I probably have some tolerance due to MXE use, which isn't excessive but fairly regular.

I'm glad you've noticed the mirror thing too. The other, related, thing I notice about dissociatives is that (for me least) people's faces look strange - almost alien. I get this most strongly on Ketamine but I do get it on MXE as well. With 3-MeO-PCP I noticed it to some extent. And of course this does apply to my own face in the mirror, making for a very uncanny experience when I see my reflection.

I think it has something to do with dissociation being a kind of autistic state in which you lose your sense of other people's subjectivity. Faces thus stop appearing as a window into another person's subjectivity and become neutral objects. They seem strange because you know that usually they signify something but you don't know what.

Of course this is just speculation, but it might shed some light on the kinds of narcissistic feelings people report experiencing while on dissociatives. Anyone else get the 'weird faces' thing, or is it just me?


----------



## edzeppelin

I and others have had the "face looks like a mask" experience on LSD. George Harrison even comments about it when describing his first trip(the dentist one) in the book that was published with The Beatles Anthology. I always thought I looked strange when looking in a mirror while tripping, kind of like how the florescent lights in hotel bathrooms make your face look, as unflattering as could be,seeing all the veins, nose hair, etc


----------



## lastest

Yes, faces look strange to me on psychedelics too, but in different, shifting ways whereas with dissociatives it's very uniform and predictable. With both, though, your point about the unflatteringly visceral features of faces being accentuated is definitely a factor. 

There's a line in a song by Why? that goes: "Am I sick to think I look best under florescent light? / Or in the cramped-corpse light-blue of an airplane bathroom?"


----------



## phatboy303

Talking of looking at yourself in the mirror, has anyone else noticed really tiny pupils on this stuff?

I haven't noticed the same extremes on any other dissociatives but maybe thats cos i was too fucked. :D


----------



## Poodles!

I got up what I could and put into a seperate baggie, and then licked slowly round the edges. I've got a fair bit of tolerance.

And by slowly I mean SLOWLY over the past couple hours. I'm at a pleasant peak at the moment and this is actually the best experience I've had with this stuff. I'm thinking I was underdosing before. I'm always uber cautious and aim to underdose. Unfortunately, I don't know the dose I've taken, so I will have to experiment with higher (measured) doses some other time. What's left on my bed is not staying. I'm putting the sheets in the wash in case I get some manic urge to lick it all up.

I'm feeling manic enough as it is. Though I still feel I can get on with something productive today, thanks to 3-MeO-PCP's unusually clear headed ride. I've also had a dessert spoon of Giganteum grounds which is kicking in now and has mellowed it out somewhat.

All in all, not a total loss, although I don't recommend people go licking up such potent dissociatives willy nilly. I know my tolerance and limits, and have some heavy dissociative experience.

Now to get some washing done!


----------



## Transform

Funny, the 3-MeO-PCP i have is quite numbing sublingually, with a sensation I can only describe as "fresh" in a cooling manner. No pain or discomfort.


----------



## wayab

i have seen 3meopcp hcl and 3meopcp hbr offered. maybe that makes the diffrence in the sensation from snorting ?


----------



## lastest

Hokay, well I got way out there on this stuff last night. I swallowed 10mg in a gelcap followed by 5mg an hour or so later. Almost an hour after this I was still only getting mild effects so I snorted another 5mg (stung quite a bit again - I have the hcl if that helps). Well I guess the caps had been slow to dissolve because not long after snorting it hit me really hard. Nothing I couldn't handle, but it was definitely an intense dissociative experience, maybe the most intense I've had. It definitely feels quite difference from MXE, it's much less frantic and somehow 'cleaner'. One thing that I did notice it there was no double-vision at all - on an equivalent dose of MXE I'd have to keep one eye closed to do things like shut my computer down, but on 3-MeO everything just seemed magnified, like when you run a PC in safe mode and icons are all large and low-res.

I had the same kind of introspective "I'm going to sort my life out starting tomorrow" type thoughts I'd have on a big dose of MXE, and I'm equally unlikely to act on them (I've certainly done piss-all today). It's evening now and the 'afterglow' is fading - a heavier and less enjoyable feeling than the MXE afterglow (which by the way I'm not as enthusiastic about as many others MXE users). All in all, thumbs up from me.


----------



## phatboy303

Wow, this stuff is super-reactive with alcohol! I thought MXE was good for getting you pissed easy but this....

Last night I had 2 cans of cider while on this stuff and I was really quite drunk! Didn't stay drunk for long though, prob cos I sniffed another line but for a good hour or so it was like I'd had 6-8 cans for the price of 2. Not sure whether that would be a good thing out n about though...

I tried a combo of this with my preferred mixer: butylone, always a good one to bring out the best in any dissociative.

After a day of butylone stimulation, i added a bit of 3-meo-pcp to the last few lines just in time to watch the olympics 200m.

As I expected a perfect combination, a much softer, more surreal experience compared to it on its own, kinda gentle and nice. Of course i then went and got carried away with it, sniffed some more and it all got very muddled and confused but thats the way it goes.

Nevertheless another combo recommendation: 3-MeO-PCP + Butylone = Happy daze.


----------



## FlippingTop

wow butylone, that is a blast from the past! I don't think I have seen one mention Anywhere on the internet recommending it before! What makes it good as a disassociative combo drug?


----------



## incognition

This one is for nutters.



TheAppleCore said:


> Also, with regard to tolerance -- I found 3-MeO-PCP to create a monstrous short-term tolerance, much moreso than MXE ever did for me.



Second that!!


----------



## steingalkrs

I am very sorry for not having read the entire thread at the moment, but if someone would be so nice to summarize for me if possible the following.

1. What would the common dose be for snorting and oral
2. What would a strong dose be for snorting and oral
3. Onset, peak time, comedown and aftereffects before being "normal" again
3. What other compounds should NOT be used in combination, or in general if DARI, NDRI is the problem as example)
4. What are compounds that works nice with 3-meo-pcp, if any

Thanks and hopefully I do not spam the forum, will have to read some more into this.


----------



## incognition

Might be so that this question is hard to answer, as things seems very individual with this one. 
Some people say 10 mg is too much, some hardly get any effect of much higher doses than that.
I can only speak for me and my friend, but also here the dosages differ vastly. He say 20 mg is more than enough for really strong effects, but when it comes to me, very different story - 100 mg or more!!
This is from the same batch, and our dosages dont differ much when it comes to MXE and K. 



steingalkrs said:


> I am very sorry for not having read the entire thread at the moment, but if someone would be so nice to summarize for me if possible the following.
> 
> 1. What would the common dose be for snorting and oral
> 2. What would a strong dose be for snorting and oral
> 3. Onset, peak time, comedown and aftereffects before being "normal" again
> 3. What other compounds should NOT be used in combination, or in general if DARI, NDRI is the problem as example)
> 4. What are compounds that works nice with 3-meo-pcp, if any
> 
> Thanks and hopefully I do not spam the forum, will have to read some more into this.


----------



## steingalkrs

so starting with 10mg should be safe then, snort? how long onset should one wait for before redosing if needed? i would think same redose is smart, 10mg more.

do you dose all 100mg at once or in several dosages, timespan?


----------



## incognition

In the name of harm reduction i think you should start smaller and redose after 45 minutes if its not enough.. What if you are on the other side of the scale and get completely whacked on 3 milligrams?

No, i haven't done 100 mg at once, but spaced out over 3 hrs or so.



steingalkrs said:


> so starting with 10mg should be safe then, snort? how long onset should one wait for before redosing if needed? i would think same redose is smart, 10mg more.
> 
> do you dose all 100mg at once or in several dosages, timespan?


----------



## steingalkrs

Doing some searching around I find theese numbers from peoples own experiences. One line pr person:

10mg sublingual, then redose 25mg sublingual +5:20h
15-20mg insufflated about, redosing some 4 hours later with others.
4-12mg, doesnt say I guess insulflated.
5mg insulflated.
10mg, doesnt say I guess insulflated.
8mg bombed, then another 5mg pretty much straight after.

From what I read here being one that uses larger doses normally is that I should go for 10mg sublingual and make up my own opinion. From the report I read where the guy redosed with 25mg sublingual 5:20 hours later I do not see the reason for this redose really.

The dosages seems to be in the 5-15mg range around, atleast first timers on it. And I read someone took 70 and went to the mental institution, they were out a few days later ok again though. What a ride.. lol.

*Question:* What do people recommend to sleep on ofter this one if sleep is wanted but not availablem, I read people are having problem sleeping after taking it.


----------



## phatboy303

FlippingTop said:


> wow butylone, that is a blast from the past! I don't think I have seen one mention Anywhere on the internet recommending it before! What makes it good as a disassociative combo drug?



Difficult to say, exactly. As with all things dissociative experience related, the limitations of the English language makes it hard to describe. 

I always found butylone got ignored back in the cathinone days, I guess on the surface it appeared to be a fairly average stimulant overshadowed by mephedrone. But it seems to interact with and enhance other drugs really well, adding a slight psychedelic edge to a lot of things. It's at its best when consumed on long 24+hr sessions where it seems to emphasise the wierder effects of sleep deprivation.

When mixed with dissociatives it has this way of really bringing out the best in them, especially in a sensory kind of way, but far more than just enhancing the visual/audio experience. Yet, it doesn't really change anything, just knda emphasises elements of whats there already (well, aside from the obvious addition of a stimulant in to the mix anyway). I know I've not really explained it too well and no doubt it won't be to everyone taste, but for me its my mixer of choice and one I'd recommend here.



steingalkrs said:


> The dosages seems to be in the 5-15mg range around, atleast first timers on it. And I read someone took 70 and went to the mental institution, they were out a few days later ok again though. What a ride.. lol.
> 
> *Question:* What do people recommend to sleep on ofter this one if sleep is wanted but not availablem, I read people are having problem sleeping after taking it.



I've done 100mg in one night before and gone over 50mg a few times but my tolerance to these sort of things is pretty high, I'd personally look at doing at least 25mg, higher amounts seem to involve some sort of slipping in/out of conscious awareness, not really a "hole" as such but pleasant anyway. 

Duration is a bit of a strange one, it starts to noticably fade away after about 4 hours but trying to sleep within 12 hours of consumption may be difficult. A couple of benzos help, i use etizolam. That said, there reaches a point where its actually all too easy to get to sleep and a nice deep sleep too (a rarity for me). It can still feel like its in your system the next day though, not really active but there.

Last week, i went a bit over the top, doing about 200mg over a few days, I subsequently slept almost completely through 3 days, when I did wake for half hour or so i could quite clearly still feel effects. i probably wouldn't recommend this though!!


----------



## Transform

I always find 3-MeO-PCP leaves mu very lucid and in control. I feel like I probably could double or triple my 10mg dose to get the "fucked up" feeling, but I don't think 3-MeO-PCP is best used for that. I have MXE for fucked up, if I want it. I come to 3-MeO if I want to remain very in control.

As for sleep, I am very sensitive to being kept awake, but I don't find it a problem with this. A small amount of something sedating would probably be plenty.


----------



## steingalkrs

OK, I finally did try the 3-meo-pcp after and did 10mg insufflated after carefully looking into other dosages. And my trip report is as follows:


+ 15min, light headed
+ 55min, feeling light, sedating, 2 coronas and some sigarettes. Fingers being numbed, sensory override smooth, body smooth. Communicative skills lowered. Personal headspace smooth.
+ 80min, No more going somewhere - trip is concidered game over, this was some boring stuff. I will turn to real shrooms?

From here I did some Gs of shrooms and eventually turned over to other stuff more familiar. I might try 15mg one more time, but I am not sure if I am even interested in doing so. My experience seems to be not at all what I have read, so I either require a much higher dosage - need to redose or the compund is not working on me.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Little bit of a 3-MeO-PCP retrospective, here:

Back in mid-July I had a series of 3 trips on 3-MeO-PCP, which all occurred over the span of about a week. Were they a positive influence on my life? Well, in the sense that everything in life seems to eventually reveal itself to be part of a positive flow, yes: they ended up making me so disgusted with myself that I gained the motivation to take action against my illnesses, for which I am very grateful.

But, will 3-MeO-PCP ever pass my lips again? Almost certainly not. It must have taken me a good month to feel completely sane after that episode of 3-MeO usage. It left me in a long-term state of relentless anhedonia and grating, stressful, negative energy. Luckily I feel very healthy now, and I'd like to stay that way.


----------



## phatboy303

Okay, so this is twice now I've woken up sleepwalking after a prolonged session on this stuff, both times theres been etizolam in the mix...

This time I walked into a wall!! Just thought I'd let y'all know!!


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

How's the combo with MXE?


----------



## Halif

I'm a bit scared of this one now. I've had some excellent experiences with it, but some very scary ones too and I feel like I had better leave it alone from now on. 

It's pretty unpredictable, and doesn't seem to have as linear an effect as MXE or other dissociatives I've tried. Sometimes it seems to hit really quickly and other times it lurks around doing not much, and then springs forth for an all-out attack. 



> I come to 3-MeO if I want to remain very in control.



It's interesting that you say that, because for me it's been quite different. The more I used it (not frequency or quantity, just the overall number of times I took it), the more unpredictable it seemed to be. When I got to the point where it was a 50/50 chance of having a speedy and euphoric, uplifting experience VS a psychosis inducing mess of confusion, I decided to give it away. 

MXE has been kind to me, even when I was reckless with it, but 3-MeO-PCP has knocked me around probably more than anything else I've ever tried. 

Go easy with it. Re-dosing in particular is dangerously unpredictable.


----------



## t4exanadu

I've found that drinking a few cups of peppermint tea enhances 3-meo-pcp a little (and MXE as well), perhaps because it contains menthol which is a weak kappa agonist. Also, this stuff is potent! I did 10mg sublingually (split into 2 5mg doses) one day after a week long MXE binge in which I went through a gram and it was suprisingly intense. That burning pins and needle feeling on the tongue and inside of the lips is just weird, and in some way, a great representation of the entire experience (I felt similar body tingles during the peak). Overall, 3-meo-pcp reminds me of something like cocaine or methylphenidate plus a low dose of MXE and some weaker opiates thrown in for good measure. A smoother, speeder, and more clear-headed MXE is also apt. Sometimes it felt like an MXE comedown. At other points it had this strange vaguely sinister plastic edginess to it. During the peak, there is that sense of impending madness that is also present with MXE sometimes, and the lack of motor and mental impairment makes it all the more challenging. The feeling of disinterest is interesting, but this lack of the push to explore things that is present in MXE is a downside. Of course, dissociative cross-tolerance plays a big part in the subjective effects in my case.


----------



## psood0nym

phatboy303 said:


> Okay, so this is twice now I've woken up sleepwalking after a prolonged session on this stuff, both times theres been etizolam in the mix...
> 
> This time I walked into a wall!! Just thought I'd let y'all know!!


Heh heh, yeah. I haven't fallen out of bed since, I don't know, age 12, yet I hurled myself off my bed in sidearm tackle stance to take down my nightstand.  The nightstand didn't let me get away with it though -- ended up with a fat lip 'cause I busted my face on the top edge. I woke up laughing tangled in sheets on the floor with my GF asking if I was OK. Didn't know about the lip until the next morning after I wondered, "who's been bleeding all over my pillow?"

There's been talk elsewhere in the forum (OK, 33.3 ... percent of it by me) of dissociatives replicating a state between waking and sleep states (with comparisons to sleep paralysis, hypnagogic hallucinations and the like). It wouldn't surprise me if 3-MeO-PCP is a dissociative especially representative of this phenomenon in a malfunctioning sort of way. Maybe it screws with the ability of the body to paralyze itself to prevent it from acting out dreams.


----------



## Pb109

Recieved 100mg of this substance today. 

I have a very high tolerance to MXE. I have been using that drug for over a year and a half. Very addicted at times.

Anyway, 3 meo PCP. I have done a fair bit of research on this chemical. If im honest I was apprehensive about taking this chemical but just so curious. I started of by measuring 4mg and snorted that earlier today. 5 minutes after this I felt slightly speedy and a tiny bit disconnected. I decided to go out and wash my car. This was no problem. I didn't really get much from this chemical at this dosage.

2 hours later I decide to weigh out some more and snort 5mg. I really didn't feel anything this time. I must be dosing to low.

Do you think my MXE tolerance is why im not feeling much?

Im thinking about dosing 12mg just now though. Is it wise to do this after going through 9mg in 4 hours? I just don't want a sudden hit that I can't handle. Maybe its wise I just wait until tomorrow and try that 12mg dose?


----------



## Transform

I would definitely wait. 3-MeO-PCP is an odd one in that it's surprisingly easy to deal with, almost subtle. You certainly don't feel as impaired as you are.

I don't think it's one where you can have a sudden hit you can't handle, and chasing that can only end badly IMHO.


----------



## Draind

3-meopcp has a tendancy to just "be there" at lower doses, something you have to slow down and say "am i high"
at larger doses, ive been floored haha, shits great


----------



## phatboy303

If you've got a high dissociative tolerance then you will neeed a lot more than 4mg. I would personally recommend trying something closer to 25mg and don't rule out the possibility of redoseing after a couple of hours. Give it at least half hour before expecting any effects and at least another hour before deciding whether its done the job. This drug is a lot more subtle (for want of a better word) than MXE. 

As I've mentioned before, I've happily gone through 100mg in a night although that sort of amount has gotten me proper fucked. I'd just say make sure you don't have to do anything requiring a lot of concentration for a couple of days afterwards cos this stuff can linger long after you think you've slept it off. 

Watch out for interactions too, especially with alcohol.


----------



## scottishdnb

Will 3-MEO-PCP interact negatively with Mirtazapine?
If so, how and to what extent? Thanks


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

Anyone else _really_ like biking at low doses with this chemical?


----------



## Draind

Grinders Kiefers said:


> Anyone else _really_ like biking at low doses with this chemical?



i really enjoy doing everything on my daily list on low doses of this chem. taking miniscule bumps over the last couple days and theres no manic thoughts either.


----------



## THCified

^ And what are your positive Experiences besides not being manic?


----------



## Draind

relaxed , warm, fuzzy happy good times doin whatever i usually do. not exactly sure what manic thoughts are though, maybe shouldnt have used the term

and to clerify i dont use it every day, i had used it a couple days in a row like i said before. and ill probly only use it a couple days a month.
im sure if i had dosed larger throughout those 3 days, my experience would have been different


----------



## THCified

Using this one a couple days a month is the absolute maximum, if not way too much if you do that regularly. PCP is very neurotoxic and i think it's the same with 3-MeO-PCP. This isn't based on facts, but i don't think it's good for your health, so be careful!


----------



## knock

THCified said:


> Using this one a couple days a month is the absolute maximum, if not way too much if you do that regularly. PCP is very neurotoxic and i think it's the same with 3-MeO-PCP. This isn't based on facts, but i don't think it's good for your health, so be careful!



Hmm, so every day or two for about four months is too much you reckon? Someone (TheSpade) told me recently that I do not have brain damage. Make of that what you will.


----------



## atrollappears

Last weekend I was given a 20 mg capsule of something represented to me as MXE; however, upon reviewing this thread I am beginning to suspect that it was this chemical.

The experience: I opened the capsule, snorted, swallowed the empty capsule. It burned. Within a few minutes sympathomimetic side effects set in: sweaty hands, tension, and the like. It hit hard and fast, in fact I was worried that it was going to be too much, and I found myself unwilling to be around people. As I walked back to my apartment I was struck by how much unlike DXM it was, and how much it was like LSD instead. Yet somehow I didn't suspect that I had been given some classic psychedelic instead, I did feel that it was a dissociative. The tension was gone before long and I bolted to catch up with a few friends of mine who had left to go to a concert. At this point I felt much better. While waiting in the line, I noticed a lot of interesting visual effects, including flashing, alteration of pattern recognition, and alteration of visual perspective. Anyway, I had a lot of fun, and felt very relaxed and happy for the whole rest of the experience. Coming down after 3 to 3 and a half hours.

So, does this sound like 3-MeO-PCP? I took what I know to be MXE this weekend (reagent test verified) and found that I liked it much less than what I took last weekend, so I would like to discover what the former compound is


----------



## knock

The primary effect of 3-MeO-PCP for me is a feeling of being "sped up". Everything happens a bit faster, but I'm happening even faster so it's fine! Did you feel sped up?

I've only noticed psychedelic effects when combined with MXE or with large doses, but I have a bit of a tolerance so I don't feel able to comment on that.

Other than that the onset and duration sound about right. Did you get a dopamine hit? The other main effect of it for me is a big dopamine hit. I want to take more! Immediately. But it's not a craving, just a desire as it feels so good.


----------



## THCified

knockando said:


> Hmm, so every day or two for about four months is too much you reckon? Someone (TheSpade) told me recently that I do not have brain damage. Make of that what you will.



He said he'd probably do it a few days a month, i think that's much, yes. And i don't know if the second part of your post was just for fun, because i don't get the point?


----------



## knock

THCified said:


> And i don't know if the second part of your post was just for fun, because i don't get the point?



The point: I have taken 3-MeO-PCP on such a basis for several months. I do not appear to have brain damage.


----------



## atrollappears

knockando said:


> The primary effect of 3-MeO-PCP for me is a feeling of being "sped up". Everything happens a bit faster, but I'm happening even faster so it's fine! Did you feel sped up?
> 
> I've only noticed psychedelic effects when combined with MXE or with large doses, but I have a bit of a tolerance so I don't feel able to comment on that.
> 
> Other than that the onset and duration sound about right. Did you get a dopamine hit? The other main effect of it for me is a big dopamine hit. I want to take more! Immediately. But it's not a craving, just a desire as it feels so good.



Well I don't really feel "sped up" even from amphetamine, but I did feel amped enough to bolt clear across campus to catch a bus hahah. As far as wanting to take more, I was just happy that it hadn't been too much as I had initially feared.

Another thing was that I didn't feel as disoriented as with DXM or MXE. My head didn't spin at all, my balance wasn't disturbed. Also, my thought processes were relatively intact considering how profoundly altered was my sense of reality.

Edit: Now that I think about it, things did seem a little sped up. Nothing felt like it took long at all... for example, I hardly noticed a 30+ minute bus ride. I told my friends "Oh, we have at least 15-20 minutes to go" and a second later we arrived at our destination xD


----------



## THCified

knockando said:


> The point: I have taken 3-MeO-PCP on such a basis for several months. I do not appear to have brain damage.



Ah, ok, got it 

Can you share some of your experiences then, let's say physical/mental side-effects and so on? Would be very nice!


----------



## knock

THCified said:


> Ah, ok, got it
> 
> Can you share some of your experiences then, let's say physical/mental side-effects and so on? Would be very nice!



No physical side effects. No noticeable/isolatable mental side-effects.

EDIT: Apart from delusions of grandeur.


----------



## atrollappears

Had a good experience with this chemical (probably the chemical it's supposed to be this time, lol). Dosage was 14 mg insufflated followed by 9 mg insufflated approx. 30-40 minutes later. Definitely preferred to MXE and DXM; this chemical lacks the disinterest-inducing effects of the former and the stupefying effects of the latter. Easy to be in a social setting, pretending to have imbibed alcohol. Dancing was excellent and automatic.

For the good of the universe, here are the reagent test results for this sample:
Marquis: No color change, significant amount of smoke
Mecke: Red-orange color, also some smoke
Simon: No reaction


----------



## phatass

sublingual adinistration ws really "efficiant/potent" for me


----------



## Pb109

The perfect dose for me is 20mg. Please bear in mind that I have a high MXE tolerance though. Im enjoying this substance but im treating it with respect. 2 doses max per day


----------



## taktahan

Pardon to ask but can take any sildenafil after the 3-meo-pcp? Any interaction?


----------



## wayab

is the hydrobromide form possible to use  nasaly ?


----------



## Transform

Yes.You can treat it pretty much like the HCl salt.


----------



## wayab

Thanks for the info!
i finaly got to try this one! and i am very happy with it one of my new favorites for sure! 
due to my years long high disociatives tolerance 10mg doses didn't do much for me apart from stimulation and euphoric feelings.
With redosing during the night with other 10mgs-20mgs reaching a total of 70mg for the night i reached a very nice disociated feeling wich i potentated with two or three 50mg mxe doses and some 5meodmt doses ranging from 5 to 20mgs - and this is where things got really interesting almost full blown disociation wich finaly started to look like a sort of hole experiance although diffrent and without full blown ego disolution. Some am-2201 was smoked during the night again with great results. 
I am very much looking forward to getting a gram or more of this wonderful chem!
For me it was closest to my 4-meo-pcp experiances but more stimulating(stimulation did seem to dissapear with uping the dose strangely enough) and more euphoric. 
I really hope more of these arylcyclohexylamines start to surface as i can see much potential in them. Nothing can compare to ketamine for me up until now so im hoping to see some good things in that direction too 

p.s. also sublingual and oral seemed much better roa's than nasal for me. just as with mxe.
i was using the hbr form.


----------



## knock

Thus endeth my love affair with 3-MeO-PCP (and methoxetamine, and all other dissociatives).

I would love to be the messiah, but I am not. I am just a man! These drugs made me think I could save the world, and I cannot. I can only *help*.

Stay safe kids!


----------



## karoloydi

After the MXE ban I was looking for an alternative. I had a really big disappointment trying ethylketamine so I was really hoping 3-MeO-PCP would be a good alternative.

Tried a 3mg allergy dose. Didnt feel much effects. 
Next day I took 7-8mg. After one hour I didnt feel much. I assumed that due to my tolerance I built with MXE I would need a higher dose.
Thats a classic mistake that I have repeated too many times in my life. I redosed another 7-8mg. 
After 20 minutes the initial dose started kicking in. 
Between 1 1/2 hour and 2 hours I started having mild visual and auditory hallucinations. Like the image on the tv looked like a painting. And I started not comprehanding what I was watching.
In the 2 hours reality started to deteriorate. I went to lie down. There was a point that I totally lost touch with reality. I wasnt aware who or what kind or being I was.
I had an identical trip with MXE before. The only difference was that with 3-MeO-PCP it felt slightly more scary. And also when I started gaining back my conciousness with MXE I was amazed with how wonderful reality was and how lucky I was to be alive. With 3-MeO-PCP it was the opposite. I was thinking how complicated life and reality is and maybe it would be better and easier if I died.
Next day I was feeling a bit hangover. I had difficulty concentrating. And my nervous system was feeling a bit weak. Mood wise I was feeling better than usual. I had a nice sense if calmness.

I would say for me if I was to compare 15mg 3-MEO-PCP gave me the same high as 40mg MXE. 
Taste wise if you want some indication of what 3-MeO-PCP tastes like, I would say it tastes very medicinal compared to MXE.

All and all I think it can be a really good alternative for MXE.


----------



## psilocybe88

Want try to mix 20mg 3-meo-pcp with about 7 mg 2c-p. Maybe anyone had a similiar experience?


----------



## phatboy303

Well I never truly thought that a proper hole would be possible with this stuff, and I've sure done enough of it. But last night i managed it. Not sure how much i did, well over 100mg probably closer to 150mg within quite a short period of time. 

I'm not saying i recommend this to anyone but, fuck me was it the wierdest hole i have ever been in, unlike any sort of hole i have ever experienced, nothing like a k-hole it was somewhere far beyond anything i could have ever have conceieved. Words do not describe as I am sure you know.

Don't know if i will ever manage this again. But was one i will never forget. This was some time saturday night and i tried to repeat it but it wouldn't happen, its sunday afternoon now and i am still feeling quite strong residuals, i need to sleep but i can't... Too wired but still feeling high from it all.

Very happy.


----------



## sim

is the hydrobromide supposed to be less potent than HCL mg for mg??


----------



## Transform

About 86% of the potency of HCl


----------



## DriveThru

I finally got some effects when I tried it out yesterday. I had tried it about 3 times before around 10mg with minimal effects but I think my tolerance was too high from mxe. My tolerance had gone down a bit form abstaining form mxe and I tried 14mg yesterday. It was enjoyable, although fairly short in duration. Maybe two hours? It was somewhat stimulating and had a unique dissociative state with increased energy that got my mind going for a while. Hard to describe, especially when often it's hard to realize how high you are. It seemed like some mental abilities were sharpened such as speaking easily and being able to play fps games at a higher level.

About 4 hours after that I tried 20mg and felt somewhere between threshold and zero effects. It was weird. I don't think I've seen this one in its full colors but so far I'm not too impressed.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

Transform said:


> About 86% of the potency of HCl


well, this raises the IMHO much more interesting question why this compound is sold in two different salt forms. is there any chemical reasoning beyond my understanding that makes 3-MeO-PCP HBr in some way superior to 3-MeO-PCP HCl?


----------



## babylonboy

Initial trial with 10mg nasally was a little disappointing, repeat trial with (eventual total) ~40mg was very rewarding. At lower doses, much like a dissociative upper, not bad but nothing to write home about. At higher doses, stimulation became less prominent, although there were powerful rushes, the "window of transcendence" effect others have described was manifest. Incredible experience, can see why f&b was such a fan. Some have said this compound is not recreational- I cannot disagree more, I had a huge amount of fun, as well as some true insight that I was able to take away (rare with dissociatives). Wonderful material. Of course, YMMV, my tolerance to NDMA antagonists is quite well developed, doses above 10mg are not recommended for beginners. Will also say that the experience was not really for the faint of heart, can see how it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## THCified

phatboy303 said:


> Well I never truly thought that a proper hole would be possible with this stuff, and I've sure done enough of it. But last night i managed it. Not sure how much i did, well over 100mg probably closer to 150mg within quite a short period of time.
> 
> I'm not saying i recommend this to anyone but, fuck me was it the wierdest hole i have ever been in, unlike any sort of hole i have ever experienced, nothing like a k-hole it was somewhere far beyond anything i could have ever have conceieved. Words do not describe as I am sure you know.
> 
> Don't know if i will ever manage this again. But was one i will never forget. This was some time saturday night and i tried to repeat it but it wouldn't happen, its sunday afternoon now and i am still feeling quite strong residuals, i need to sleep but i can't... Too wired but still feeling high from it all.
> 
> Very happy.



I'd be really interested in hearing more about this experience!

Btw, be careful with this stuff.


----------



## Confield

So.. how do I know if I have the HBr or HCl? It was not specified by the vendor. Product is a white, flakey, clingy powder from the reputable UK vendor.


----------



## Transform

You have to ask. Probably safe to assume you have the HCl salt.


----------



## pofacedhoe

this drug has a very dark addictive side to it. watch out. it messes with your head after a while.

can make you very anxious in a bad way


----------



## Dioxy

3-MeO-PCP has solidified its place as the most perfect dissociative I could imagine, in my subjective opinion. A mind blowing emotional experience which has brought me a profound peace. I logged onto my chosen vendor today to discover that it's disappeared from sale... Part of me is glad, were it not for the prohibitive price tag, the habit that's loomed over me with this compound would have manifested and rooted much more firmly I think. But I've had such a wonderful set of experiences with it everywhere between the 20-100mg mark (as a rule) that I'm going to be absolutely devastated to see it made unavailable, I have to be honest! It's a compulsive and strongly habit forming substance, it's tricky to negotiate due to its long and subtle onset and the way in which it seems to 'build' in the system. With a sensible strategy of doses it's possible to function normally with an undercurrent of peace and well being, and at higher doses it becomes an intense and potentially overwhelming dissociate experience.

Combination with Ketamine was one of the most incredible drug experiences of my life!


----------



## wayab

Dioxy said:


> Combination with Ketamine was one of the most incredible drug experiences of my life!



that would be amazing for sure ! could you by any chanse tell more about the experiance with combining it with ketamine ?


----------



## phatboy303

THCified said:


> I'd be really interested in hearing more about this experience!
> 
> Btw, be careful with this stuff.




Yeah, I know I need to be A LOT more careful with this, I'm very much due a break from it now while I save the remains of my stash (with the imminent UK ban its all I'll likely ever have again). My tolerance has gotten ridiculous, 100mg in a night is pretty much my standard although on this occasion I did go into it far quicker than I usually would.

As for describing the experience, I am really struggling to find words. It was absolutely 100% a hole (previously I've been extremely dissociated but still somewhere short) and in that respect not entirely disimilar to a k-hole or m-hole. I can't really do the poetic psychedelic descriptions others manage, besides I've always found that dissociative experiences tend to be some kind of play on the things in my head at that particular time, usually related to whatever I've been thinking about or doing that day.

It certainly felt much more like an out-of-body experience than any I've had off MXE, or indeed anything I've had off K for years. There was a complete incomprehension of time, it felt like forever and instantaneous all at once, anything was everything and all made sense in a way I could not possibly begin to describe. The whole thing was more intense than any other hole I've had, in that respect while interesting (for want of a better word) it lacked much of the relaxing warmth of other holes. I guess this is probably attributable to the overall more stimulating nature of this chem compared to its cousins, I suspect I may even have been sat upright throughout the whole thing for example.

On a more negative note, I'm not entirely sure it was what a lot of people would consider "enjoyable" (though the same could apply to a lot of drugs I like), for the most part I can barely remember much of the night and the residuals from doing this amount of the stuff lasted well into the week, i was at least able to sleep Sunday night.

Certainly an experience I'm glad to have had and probably ranks as one of my all-time most memorable drug experiences. Considering however the duration of after effects and the admittedly reckless (potentially dangerous???) quantities needed, its probably not one I'll be looking to repeat in a hurry.


----------



## wayab

so you got that hole state from 100mg? all at once or separate doses(if so how many in what interval)? roa?

what is considered the best roa for 3meopcp? 
from my brief trials i found sublingual and oral more effective than nasal, nasal was weak kinda.
can't really tell if i actually did sublingual because after holding it long enough under my tounge when swalloing it still was pretty bitter tasting...
i have the hbr, could it be that its unsnortable? like dxm hbr? or is dxm hbr unsnortable because it needs to pass trough the liver ?


----------



## Dr Mamba

4meoPCP last long to but is very "sedative/anesthetic".
May be a mixte with the 3 meo can be a good balanced long hole respice.


----------



## Nigeru Mono

Hello everbody. I am on the shit right now, writing manically, sorry for any mistakes. also for bad english 

I live in a part of the world, where there is virtually no black market for drugs.... It is an small town in the arctics only connected to the surrounding world by airplanes and ships. There simply are no roads out of here  Anyway, the only thing that can be obtained here is hashish and I am not a fan of that. I LOVE dissociatives and I have some experience with DXM from my teenage years, when that was the only stuff we could get... it was sold over-the-counter back then. Later I developed a fondness of ketamine, and I have had wonderful, introspective experiences with that drug.  I would *love* to have some ketamine right now, but since i am a bit geographically challenged, I decided to order some 3-MeO-PCP, as it can be shipped legally anywhere in the world  .... 
It took around 5 days and I was really happy when I received the discrete, white envelope at my school (which is where my mail is being delivered). I took it home to my room, opened it and ate a tiny dip of the powder to check for allergies and possible toxicity. I did not feel anything from that and decided to try a small the following weekend. I do not have a precision scale. I eyeball stuff. It is irresponsible, I know :/ I just start out with a tiny, tiny pile and then work my way up, developing a feel for the substance along the way..

Anyway, I PO'ed around 5mg short time after getting off from school. I had bought 2 bottles of white wine for the evening, as we had just turned in a major assignment, and holidays where coming. During the come-up I felt more and more detached from the world, like my body was doing stuff on it's own and I was just riding along. In that sense, 3-MeO-PCP reminded me a lot about my DXM-experiences, where I have never hallucinated, but always felt very alienated to the things happening around me. Anyway, I drank some white wine and decided to continue writing on this short story, that I was in the process of writing.. I had already decided on the frame of the story and had a rough plot, so I just tried to make my imagination and feeling about the story come alive in written words. I felt very energetic and a kind of tunnel-vision towards the text that I was writing. It was quite easy to turn my imagination into words and to imagine how a potential reader would receive the text, so I wrote around one full A4-page on my computer in what felt like half an hour. When I read it now, it all makes sense and I cannot really improve it. It's good shit.
Then my friend, who I am studying with, came by.... he had also turned in his assignment and was ready to party. He ate some of the 4-HO-MET, that I have also ordered through the internet. He is not into dissociatives, so he did not care to try the 3-MeO-PCP. The atmosphere between us was great. We talked and talked... I don't really remember about what, but I remember that I felt that we where opening to each other, having a meaningful, deep conversation and I was convinced that everything I said was creme de la creme of "what could be said"  ....... that we where uncovering deep personal and universal truths in our conversation.
I had talked to another guy from my class (N) earlier about watching a movie the same night, and I felt a bit obliged to go to the common room (both me, my 4-HO-MET-munching friend and this 3rd gentleman live in the same student house) and see if he was up to something. So I snorted a small bump, around the same size as the first and then we both went to the common room and met N there. I brought the second bottle of wine as the first had now been emptied. I told him that I was pretty much up for any movie that I had not seen before, and that I would love to be challenged (or maybe provoked?) a bit. So we put on "The Hurt Locker".
I am generally not very positive about war, so he struck a nerve by putting on a movie about the world of a "modern" common soldier. The movie was very convincing, I remember, but I did not feel that strongly about the horrifying things happening on the screen, maybe because I was quite dissociated. Anyway, when it was done, I still had a bit of megalomaniac in me and wanted to share my "sophisticated critique" of the movie with N.... It was all bullshit though :D I was too drunk and dissociated to really make any sense. The movie had shown, quite realistically, I think, how it is to be an american soldier in Iraq. I was provoked by the fact that the movie only showed the war from one side, and that was the only reason for not liking it. I think. But it gets kind of blurry at this point  I went to bed and had some vivid dreams about travelling with this train, that had "Ganesh" written on the side of it. Ganesh is known as the remover of obstacles, and it made me think about how it is necessary to let go of stupid shit (like annoyances, worries, etc) before real meditation can commence. When I woke up, I still felt a bit unreal, but I graduately came to myself as my hangovers faded.

Anyway, from this experience, I would say that 3-MeO-PCP makes me feel detached in kind of the same way as DXM does.... I guess that is what dissociation kind of means? 3-MeO-PCP also has a manic side to it. I *can* sit down and watch a movie, but as soon as I decide to do something productive, my mind starts tunnelling, and my fingers start to fing. There might be some productive potential in this drug.
I have used the substance two times since the experience in the above story. i had similar experiences both times.


----------



## phatboy303

wayab said:


> so you got that hole state from 100mg? all at once or separate doses(if so how many in what interval)? roa?
> 
> what is considered the best roa for 3meopcp?
> from my brief trials i found sublingual and oral more effective than nasal, nasal was weak kinda.
> can't really tell if i actually did sublingual because after holding it long enough under my tounge when swalloing it still was pretty bitter tasting...
> i have the hbr, could it be that its unsnortable? like dxm hbr? or is dxm hbr unsnortable because it needs to pass trough the liver ?




Like I said I have a huge tolerance, I've been getting through 100mg+ in a night for some time now, pretty much every weekend for several months. I already had a massive MXE tolerance and I've done enough K over the last decade or so to build a fairly permanent tolerance to that. I don't even bother weighing up doses any more but I can eyeball 20-25mg pretty accurately. ROA has always been nasal and I find that perfectly effective.

On this occasion I recall sniffing lines at about a rate of every 20-30 mins, pretty sure I did around 5 or 6 before realising I was quite fucked and putting it away. So, not all at once but pretty close together.

I'm guessing this stuff I've got now is the HBr, its rougher on the nose than any previous batches and seems to have a slower onset of effects which may explain why I felt like it wasn't working properly and needed more.

Seriously though, I've done a lot of this stuff and have a long history of dissociative use. I would not recommend anyone attempt a hole like I did without getting to know this substance well first.


----------



## THCified

Thanks for sharing your experiences, phatboy303. 

Haven't taken this one too often, everytime in low doses and even with staggered ones below 15mgs as far as i remember. I'd really like to dive more into this one because it has some really interesting properties, but regarding the fact that it'll blast my dissociative-tolerance trough the roof and there's so much more to explore (3-MeO-PCE is also very nice, and i really do love MXE), i'm going easy on it. 

I think combining it with MXE could be awesome, read some interesting things about it.


----------



## ✰hyperobjects✰

I was on 30mgs of this stuff in a grocery store at night and the lights and colors were super intense.


----------



## Asante

>>well, this raises the IMHO much more interesting question why this compound is sold in two different salt forms. is there any chemical reasoning beyond my understanding that makes 3-MeO-PCP HBr in some way superior to 3-MeO-PCP HCl? 

Its in the method of preparation, the HBr salt is inferior to the HCl salt because it contains less base per gram, bromine being quite heavy.

In addition to that the HBr often results from a skipped synthesis step, so in addition to being less potent its also more likely to be less pure.


----------



## phatboy303

I understand that the HBr _should_ be inferior to the HCl, at least with regards to bromine weight, but I have to say that from my own experience it seems to be better quality. The onset of effects does appear to be slower and it is far less pleasant on the nose, but I've been taking less and getting more fucked off it than I was previously on the HCl.

The fact that the first time I managed to hole on this stuff (after all of it I've done these last few months) was on the HBr says something, to me at least. In fact I've gotten pretty close to repeating the experience on doses that previously would have done far less.

Possibly, this says to me that the HCl purity was lower than should be expected, though I have been getting it from a reputable supplier. Perhaps the HBr simply absorbs better, possibly after it has left the inside of my nose, down my throat and into my digestive system. Whatever the case, as far as I'm concerned the HBr is better.


----------



## Asante

Hmmm.. There are reports matching yours that HBr absorbs slower than HCl, but that generally goes together with lower bioavailability.


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

This stuff sounds facinating, even for someone with less interest in dissociatives than with other compounds.

Given that 3-meo-pcp is often quoted as being very long acting, how do you ease or end a trip if it turns out that you're uncomfortable with the effects? With long acting drugs like MDPV or DOC (obviously completely different compounds) it's downers of some sort to ease the effects, what about long-acting dissociatives such as this, how do you ease or end the trip?

& why is there so many different effects reported? Is this just one of hose drugs that effects everybody differently, or is the issue at the supply end, meaning drugs other than 3-meo-pcp are often being sold as 3-meo-pcp?


----------



## amanitadine

It's a complicated substance. Look at it's receptor binding affinities. Pretty loose lipped lady. With some tight binding. And with drugs as hard to pigeonhole as ACH's it only makes sense that there will be a huge variation in response. Christ, look at PCP!


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

I was reading about adulterant called PCC (I think) in a related compound (4-meo-pcp) & also wondered if the great variation of effect with this 3-meo-pcp compound was because of some kinda synthesis inefficiency. I understand that it's a tricky fucker to synthesise.

I s'pose dosage variation (due to such low dose activity), set & setting, the usual general differing human physiology & metabolism also play a part.

Can I ask again about how to abort a trip on such a long acting dissociative?


----------



## Dioxy

wayab said:
			
		

> that would be amazing for sure ! could you by any chanse tell more about the experiance with combining it with ketamine ?



My experience of it will be more translatable for anyone familiar with the hugely different effect profile that accompanies a high tolerance. I think without this, it could have been overwhelming. I was fortunate enough to obtain some very high purity Ketamine to do the experiment with - a rare occurrence in my area. At an educated guess, I would suggest that the doses were around 30-40mg 3-MeO-PCP, followed by approximately 200mg ketamine. I cannot be sure of the latter figure, and I did continue to take more K as the evening went on. Setting was at home, on a comfortable sofa, pondering life. 

I waited for the 3-MeO to set in to a comfortable undercurrent at around the ~1-1.5Hr mark. It tends to last a steady four hours or more for me. Having done some lower dose experiments previously with 3-MeO and n-ethyl-ketamine, I was quite comfortable in proceeding with a pretty standard quantity of Ketamine. 
Around 200mg of K seemed to onset quickly, and within about ten minutes I experienced what I can only describe as a profound amplification of the 3-MeO: In my case this results in euphoria, a sense of peace and serenity, and an overall strong positive reinforcement effect. The emotional content was enlightening and beautiful. Both of these drugs tend to give me a sense of imperviousness to the outside world, and this was severalfold present here. I remained conscious and aware throughout, I'm not sure if I was capable of conversation - certainly wouldn't have been fluent, though, my paradigm was shifted somewhat by the intensity of the feeling. The dissociative "buzz" and "tingle" were magnified. I felt high, detached, and connected to my inner emotions and ideas. The two drugs, empirically speaking, seem to be wonderful potentiators of each other. The whole experience seemed to last a lot longer than a typical line of Ketamine does for me (usually a short duration, probably due to receptor tolerance). 

P.S. Just to add a +1 to the person that mentioned its manic/productive potential - YES. This compound can produce a blissful and controlled mania which is absolutely banging!! Haha. Productivity is unstoppable if you allow it to put you in that mindset. Some of my best work has been done on 3-MeO. Just another reason I'm so sad to see it go.


----------



## phatboy303

PhyllipThylamine said:


> Given that 3-meo-pcp is often quoted as being very long acting, how do you ease or end a trip if it turns out that you're uncomfortable with the effects? With long acting drugs like MDPV or DOC (obviously completely different compounds) it's downers of some sort to ease the effects, what about long-acting dissociatives such as this, how do you ease or end the trip?



The long duration here is really more to do with residuals / after-effects, the actual main "trip" really only lasts a few hours. Its more a case of you might think its finished and you've slept it off but actually its still there and you're probably not in full shape mentally (no heavy machinery kinda thing). In any case a couple of benzos will probably help chill you out a bit if its getting too much.


----------



## THCified

Many different people report different effects, it's the same as with MXE.

Besides it's binding affinities, those wide-spread effects totally depend on the Users condition, i.e. is one "normal", does he suffer depression, and so on. All these reports are just loose informations, you have to draw your own picture and see, which of those informations are needful for you.

Btw, you can surely take some benzos to smooth it out a bit, but don't think your back to baseline again, you won't be. 3-MeO-PCP/E lingers in the body much longer than Methoxetamine. It's not like being high on a stimulant and take benzos, that just doesn't work.

In the right hands at the right time, this long duration can be very very useful, in the wrong hands...


----------



## cryptix420

^ holy shit, longer than mxe? I'd swear the mxe half life is over a week. After I gave it up I was still getting high on it days later each time I would smoke weed


----------



## Identity888

It is really hard to tell.. I wish that some country would research Methoxetamine and 3-MeO-PCP so we could have more information about these substances.

Anyone would like to chip in? We could buy an island and create a dissociative haven to learn more about its' effects on our brains. I would gladly volunteer for this experiment and give all my things and stash :D


----------



## Obsidius

is 3-meo-pcp any good vapeable? or is it always so subtle and gentle that there will certainly never be a rushing sensation or anything therelike? i'd also be interested if vapeing shortens the experience.


----------



## phatboy303

As far as I'm aware, and I'm no expert in this area of ROA, I don't think you can vape the HBr and HCl versions although the freebase may well be possible. Please correct me if I'm wrong, someone.


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

THCified said:


> Many different people report different effects, it's the same as with MXE.
> 
> Besides it's binding affinities, those wide-spread effects totally depend on the Users condition, i.e. is one "normal", does he suffer depression, and so on. All these reports are just loose informations, you have to draw your own picture and see, which of those informations are needful for you.
> 
> Btw, you can surely take some benzos to smooth it out a bit, but don't think your back to baseline again, you won't be. 3-MeO-PCP/E lingers in the body much longer than Methoxetamine. It's not like being high on a stimulant and take benzos, that just doesn't work.
> 
> In the right hands at the right time, this long duration can be very very useful, in the wrong hands...



As this post appears to deal with a couple of my queries on the last page, I'm going to assume it was for me. Thanks 

I found Etizolam the only benzo(type) drug I could use to counteract the lingering stimulation I suffer on mxe. Valium appeared to bring nausea when used post-mxe. Given that these compounds are fleetingly related, it might turn out that Eti is the one to use.


----------



## THCified

cryptix420 said:


> ^ holy shit, longer than mxe? I'd swear the mxe half life is over a week. After I gave it up I was still getting high on it days later each time I would smoke weed



Yep, that's common with MXE. It seems that Mexthoxetamine (and perhaps 3-MeO-PCE also) is/are easier to metabolize, while PCP (and/or 3-MeO-PCP), are floating around for much longer time, hence giving effects.

This is all guessing and nobody knows for sure, but if you're feeling a substance even after 7 days, it's more or less obvious.



Identity888 said:


> Anyone would like to chip in? We could buy an island and create a dissociative haven to learn more about its' effects on our brains. I would gladly volunteer for this experiment and give all my things and stash :D



I'm with you! Wouldn't take long until the Authorities are burning this whole place down, but it could be nice 



PhyllipThylamine said:


> As this post appears to deal with a couple of my queries on the last page, I'm going to assume it was for me. Thanks



You're welcome


----------



## phatboy303

Well, a couple of weeks of not doing this and I was starting to feel a lot better for it. I realised some time back that this drug was taking over a bit. You know its getting to be a problem when the drug becomes the focus of your life rather than release, well thats how its been with this one for a little too long, even after calming it down to weekends only. I also realised some time ago that this is one of those drugs I really shouldn't do in a social situation.

Anyway, last weekend I managed to talk myself into sniffing a load of this and going out... As per usual I ended up being the most fucked person in the building! And now, tuesday morning I'm only just feeling back to myself again. Guess now is the time for that prolonged break I've been wanting, will probably help sort my tolerance out too. Not sure how long i'll last this time... Hope my posts in this thread have been in some way helpful to people at least. Stay safe.


----------



## zn13bt

I have been experimenting with this one for the past month and a half. Very strange and powerful substance. I've worked my way up to 15-30mg orally, measuring it out using liquid dosing. It's somewhat reminiscent of my 3rd plateau trips back when I used to do DXM every weekend many years ago, but with less confusion and less bodyload, and less hangover the next day. Good stuff!

I do seem to feel a lot of throbbing in various areas of the body though, not sure if it's just dissociative hallucinations or something I should really worry about. Anyone else notice problems with blood pressure?


----------



## Toucan

I know it's rather long, but what kind of duration does 3-meo pcp have? If I took it in the afternoon would I be able to sleep that night?


----------



## knock

Toucan said:


> I know it's rather long, but what kind of duration does 3-meo pcp have? If I took it in the afternoon would I be able to sleep that night?



I'd say the main effects last about 5 hours or so. You'll be OK sleeping an hour or two after this (depending on dose, of course). There will be some subtle, ongoing dissociation that could last into the next day, though. Some people claim they feel after effects for days, but I don't notice it. Then again I'm under the effects of something or other pretty much continuously so I'm not that sure what baseline is. 

I find it a bit fiendish, though, so watch for the temptation to redose. A quiet night in has  turned into a weekend of madness on more than one occasion.


----------



## Toucan

Thanks, I keep hearing that it has a very very long duration which puts me off trying it a bit... Could be from redosing as you say. 5-7 hours sounds much more manageable!


----------



## Transform

Personally I never found it that sleep depriving - easier than MXE.


----------



## amanitadine

PCP and friends are reabsorbed through the bladder walls (that very creature trying to help rid you of such!) and thus residual effects cam last a loooong time. . . .


----------



## Toucan

Thinking of trying this tonight, what's a good first time dose? I'm fairly well experienced with MXE and ketamine but don't have a huge tolerance to dissociatives (highest I've been with MXE was 90mg)
what should I expect?


----------



## Transform

6-9 mg is nice for a first time. Really depends what intensity you want to go for.


----------



## Toucan

well I'd like something worthwhile but it's a solo trip so it'll have to be manageable. Then again my scale is only accurate to the nearest 2mg (although it's a very reliable scale mind)
So  aiming for 8mg I might weigh out 16mg, dissolve and take half. Thanks :D


----------



## Transform

It's supposed to be nearly impossible to reach a hole with 3-MeO-PCP.

Toucan - unless you own an analytical balance, volumetric dosing is a much. It's pretty stable and 2mg resolution is poor so frankly I'd recommend dissolving 100mg.


----------



## Toucan

It's a very good scale, tanita 1210n, just with a 2mg increments. If I am dividing the final weight by two then as long as I divide evenly (volumetrically with liquid) then it is as accurate as a 1mg scale right?


----------



## wayab

Transform said:


> It's supposed to be nearly impossible to reach a hole with 3-MeO-PCP.


its possible at least for me, much more than on mxe 
combo with 5meodmt was intense too very similar to a k-hole for a brief period of time then again 3meo-hole


----------



## foolsgold

can any of you say if you have had any closed eyed style remote veiwing not a hole as such more like watching a tv show of your self on your eye lids ?


----------



## wayab

foolsgold said:


> can any of you say if you have had any closed eyed style remote veiwing not a hole as such more like watching a tv show of your self on your eye lids ?



you mean remote viewing - kinda like lucid dreaming? with low doses yes. but i rarely do them with high doses it gets pretty abstract not as wierd as k but still quite interesting


----------



## zn13bt

foolsgold said:


> can any of you say if you have had any closed eyed style remote veiwing not a hole as such more like watching a tv show of your self on your eye lids ?



I've gotten this a couple times on the comedown, when I laid down to go to sleep. But I had also just taken some melatonin both times, which sometimes gives me enhanced hypnagogia on its own, so I don't know if that had something to do with it.


----------



## foolsgold

cheers people you just answered my question about a branded mix i got i knew it was not mxe or one of the copys had a feeling it was this stuff  

any way iv just got my self 100mg of the pure stuff just hoping its not a let down because i could of had 10g of mpa instead of the 5g iv got to go with it


----------



## wayab

foolsgold said:


> cheers people you just answered my question about a branded mix i got i knew it was not mxe or one of the copys had a feeling it was this stuff
> 
> any way iv just got my self 100mg of the pure stuff just hoping its not a let down because i could of had 10g of mpa instead of the 5g iv got to go with it



100mgs are 2 trips for me(tolerance) but i have never felt like i was wasting my money


----------



## foolsgold

well i have no tolerance as sucjh gave up on mxe a while before the ban because of the darkness it start to take on only had a few grams of this blend even though the last lot was tampered with before i got it sod swaped it for shity eclipes and i know it was not the vendor got a smack head postie theif i really do . but i cant wait till tuesday to try this think il split it into 4 and go from there

well after a quick read through the thread i think i need to cut the does down a step from 25mg to say 10mg first go . im use to mind altering substances but for once i dnt think i want just dive in at the deep end with this one as the range of affects from 5mg and so on are a little off putting


----------



## Transform

25mg is a huge dose for a first time. 10mg is quite intense but very pleasant nonetheless.

Also please use the edit button instead of double posting


----------



## knock

People talking about 3-MeO-PCP holes, have you written trip reports? Wayab?

I've avoided large single doses as it just seems to get more and more manic but if there's a hole, well, where there's a hole there's a way...


----------



## <SpaceHead>

Quite an interesting dissociative. At low doses, for me maybe 10-15mg oral or snorted I get an extremely social dissociative experience. There's a drunken exited feeling and although for some reason I feel like I can't speak clearly but in reality I can. Unlike K and methoxetamine. I actually went out to a couple concerts with friends who were drinking and had a blast, a much better time than I would have had on alcohol. I notice an almost psychedelic like enhancement of the vibrancy and color in my vision, no patterns though. Very recreational at this level but still offers interesting thoughts in the back ground. 

I've taken up to 60mg plugged in a night which was blissful. The physical effects get more intense and I stagger a bit when i walk, and slur my speech a little but not too bad. The euphoria from this drug for some reason I would describe it as a heavenly yet lustful feeling that almost manifests itself as a palpable taste. Didn't get much in the way of closed eyed visuals but music and sound was spectacular. I could even function enough to play music myself which was great. The down side to this is the drug seems to linger for an extremely long time at this level and I imagine much longer at higher dosages. The next morning I still couldn't really feel my body. Smoking a bowl of pot the next evening completely rekindled the effects leaving me quite zonked. And a little of an aftertaste the first half of the next day. I imagine if you did this drug habitually it take a very long time to come down. 

So in moderation I think it's a very interesting and enjoyable dissociative!


----------



## knock

Yeah I also find it pathologically social. Makes me talkative and impulsive, more likely to take risks, and yes excited. I hadn't thought about it like this before, but it does have a bit of the "vastly improved ethanol" about it. None of the stupefying features.


----------



## wayab

knockando said:


> People talking about 3-MeO-PCP holes, have you written trip reports? Wayab?
> 
> I've avoided large single doses as it just seems to get more and more manic but if there's a hole, well, where there's a hole there's a way...



i haven't but maybe i will after my next trip arround the holidays 

for me it feels more manic in low doses... paradoxically maybe ? lower doses are much more stimulating, higher i feel almost sedated very calm for sure


----------



## Toucan

This drug is subtle as hell, at 20mg (10mg + 10mg 2 hour later) well it was obviously affecting a lot me but it wasn't exactly 'noticeable' very strange. Similar afterglow to mxe two days later.
edit: I should note that I had taken 2-fma the previous day.


----------



## phatboy303

Christmas shopping on 3-meo-PCP, what a wierd experience. Good job i planned it all out in advance.


----------



## pofacedhoe

its moreish and it makes everything sparle at low doses. i quite like combining it with a few pints and then dancing like a mofo


----------



## phatboy303

I've had a decent long break from this until yesterday, must be at least a month or so, and i can't honestly see me going back to doing it as often as i used to. Certainly my tolerance has shown a significant decrease which was needed, I was far more fucked yesterday than i expected to be. Realistically though i can't continue to live in that state where it lingers on for days every time. Nevertheless this is by far one of my favourite drugs ever and i doubt i'll be giving up altogether until it runs out.

I see talk of holes on here, it is definately doable, considerably moreso on the HBr than the previous HCl, i doubt i'll ever do a trip report though. I may come back here and recount my longer-term experience with over-use/abuse at some time however.

Merry christmas all.


----------



## Toucan

Yes I'd rather not hole on 3-meo pcp though as it rather seems that you could walk during this.


----------



## wayab

Toucan said:


> Yes I'd rather not hole on 3-meo pcp though as it rather seems that you could walk during this.



you can in a mhole too, that hasn't stoped anyone :D yeah but its good to keep that in mind
for me it feels much more relaxed than mxe and i don't think ill get the urge do move around like sometimes on mxe


----------



## knock

Yeah the closest I got to a 3-MeO-PCP hole - that is, big changes in perception of the world around me - I left the house and got on a commuter train then wandered about town. Not sure how "holish" this was, but it seemed that I had travelled twenty years forward in time, the trains were all super hi-tech monorail affairs with all kinds of fancy features (at least that's how it looked to me).

For me, this wouldn't happen with MXE at hole-level doses because it overwhelms my perception and I always end up lying down on my bed. Also, while MXE is certainly stimulating, it doesn't have the physical push that 3-MeO-PCP has for me. I often end up dashing about like a whirling dervish on 3-MeO-PCP.


----------



## wayab

knockando said:


> I often end up dashing about like a whirling dervish on 3-MeO-PCP.



haha funny i do that on mxe  
but yeah i guess everyone reacts diffrently so it's always not adviced to go straight to high doses


----------



## phase_coherent

Hi all. Very long time lurker. First time poster. Love the info. Love you all. =)

Just wanted to share something: Be careful with taking 5-HTP and 3-MEO-PCP. 

My friend has used 5-HTP as a sleep aid in the past, and he usually uses light benzos to go to sleep after taking NMDA receptor antagonists. He ran out of diazepam the other day, so he took a 5-HTP after being up on 3-meo-pcp for a while to try and go to sleep. 

He got really cold. Heart was pounding. Sudden loss of cabin pressure. Scary. Not good. He thinks it may have been the 5-htp. Just wanted to share. 

Careful out there. 

PC


----------



## foolsgold

well i found it a total bust did  not get much out of it at all shame the ban is coming or i ma\y of wait till a price drop to try it again


----------



## pharmakos

foolsgold said:


> shame the ban is coming



more on this plz


----------



## Transform

The ACMD submitted a report suggesting that all arylcyclohexamines be moved to class B, that was at the beginning of November. It seems unlikely that the govt have forgotten about it.


----------



## pharmakos

ahhhh not an american ban then

phew


----------



## THCified

knockando said:


> I often end up dashing about like a whirling dervish on 3-MeO-PCP.



Very funny, not just because i absolutely know what you're talking about :D


----------



## AcidAttack

Who cares about a ban? it's not like if customs open a package with a legal chemical, they aren't going to confiscate it..
I thought all drugs are banned in AU, UK and US anyway because they are analogs of illegal drugs..


----------



## knock

AcidAttack said:


> Who cares about a ban? it's not like if customs open a package with a legal chemical, they aren't going to confiscate it..



People ordering from vendors in their own country care about a ban; currently I, in the UK, can legally get 3-MeO-PCP delivered to my door from a UK vendor with absolutely no risk of it getting confiscated as customs are not involved. After the ban, I'd have to get it from abroad, so there would be a risk.



> I thought all drugs are banned in AU, UK and US anyway because they are analogs of illegal drugs..



You thought wrong, the UK has no such analog act, don't know about Australia.


----------



## Nigeru Mono

I insufflated 20mg and then 20mg more at t+6.00 a few days ago. Had a 3-meo-pcp-hole lasting from t+8.00 to t+14.00 ... it was amazing, beautiful. It looked a lot like a k-hole but it felt lighter and there was almost no bodyload.


----------



## Transform

Wow, do you have a lot of tolerance? 20mg is a big dose.


----------



## Nigeru Mono

I did not actually weigh the lines. The doses are my best guess. I am sorry, I probably shouldn't write the dose, if I am not entirely sure about it. They where big lines, somewhere between 15mg and 25mg, thus approximately 20mgs each.

I don't believe I had any tolerance at the time. I had not taken any drugs for a month. But I had tried doses from around 5mg to 15mg before and only had threshold effects from it. Disorientation, feeling detached from the world, slight mania, etc. So I read in this thread that larger doses could be more relaxing, and I decided to try that. In the beginning, the first 20mg where quite disorientating, but after a few hours, I felt very relaxed and clear-minded, so I decided to re-dose. And I think I could not have come into the hole, if it had not been for the second dose.


----------



## Confield

I'm thinking of trying IM injection with 3-MeO-PCP. Never injected anything but it sounds like such an efficient and somehow "clean" route I'd like to try it out. My ROA has been oral before but it tends to give me a lot of stomach discomfort (bloated stomach, gas and nasty heartburn, which sometimes lasts couple of days).

I'd like to know what the differences are between IM and oral, the duration, comeup time, dose etc.?
Is a Sterifilt suitable for filtering 3-MeO-PCP?

Any other tips also appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Solipsis

Sure sterifilt is a small-pore filter like any other. Although the pore size matters for what can be filtered out.



> Microfiltration includes the 0.1 to 10 micron filter sizes. The 0.2 micron filter retains mostbacteria, fungus, and particulate matter, but no viruses. The 1.2 micron filter is used for fat emulsion filtration (captures inappropriately large fat globules and some unintentional precipitates. The 5 micron filter is used in filter needles and straws for glass ampules. The 0.1 micron filter or redundant 0.2 micron filters is standard in pharmaceutical manufacturing because of its greater (double that of a single 0.2 micron) sterilizing and particle removingcapacity.



Sterifilts at 10 micron filter out particles but not any and all bacteria, if I conclude correctly. I am not sure how tiny the chance is of that being a problem but these things are made for injecting illicit drugs so unless your D.O.C. is typhoid bacteria you should be fine.

IM 3-MeO-PCP, yeah I'd go for that someday.


----------



## amanitadine

IM 3-MeO PCP is the way to go IMO. Oh so much so.


----------



## any major dude

Finally got around to trying my sample of this the other day. Took 5mg oral. Kind of a lacklustre experience to tell the truth, but I'll probably try it again in the not too distant future. 

I'm curious if ROA has a substantial effect on the experience. I know insufflated vs oral with mxe is quite different, haven't seen to much info on 3-MeO-PCP in that regard though.

At a couple points I felt rather anxious & uncomfortable, yet the dissociation was quite subtle. The whole experience lasted around 8-9hrs & I slept pretty easily. And I felt absolutely great the next day. I went shopping for a new car and I'm usually rather uncomfortable in such situations but conversation flowed very easily with the salespeople,and I didn't feel intimidated at all, which is a touch out of character for me. Interesting stuff for sure. 

How have you guys experiences varied by dose & ROA?


----------



## wayab

any major dude said:


> How have you guys experiences varied by dose & ROA?



nasal hits very fast for me but i need more than with oral, but oral takes alot of time for me to feel it so usally divide the dose - some oral some nasal. this seems to work best for me


----------



## jookie

First, I'm gonna say that I haven't used Ketamine in like one year. I used MXE a decent amount, but stopped around July. 


Chemical had little to no smell. ~8mg nasally @ 12:30am which burned quite a bit. Drip wasn't pleasant - mainly because of the lasting, throbing pain that accompanied it. Very numb lips by 1am. Feel slightly dissociated. Limbs feel heavy, but feels mentally stimulating. Felt like ~25-35mg of MXE. Needs higher doses to determine full effect profile.

~15mg nasally + ~5mg nasally @ t+2. Much more disorienting than MXE. Thoughts feel loopy - manic.

~24mg nasally. Heavy burn. Not too strong, but some effects are felt.. Hard to focus eyes. Coordination a bit off. More stimulating than other dissociatives. Numb and heavy limbs again. Effects tapered down heavily by the 2 hour mark. Still had CEVs around 3hour mark. Fell asleep and still feel effects 7 hours later

Was expecting a bit more.. First two were done within 2 days. 3rd time was about a week later.

I was expecting more to be honest, but it's a very nice chemical. Just a bit expensive and burns the nose quite a bit..
Note that I did use noopept+choline during those days and iirc those reduce the effects dissociatives.


----------



## Toucan

I wouldn't say this hurts to snort but it kind of tickles your nose in a way that a huge effort has to be made not to sneeze


----------



## FUSIONZ

*3meo lamictal and amphetamine*

lamictal Gives a false positive for PCP. 
I'm currently taking 70mg amphetamines and 50mg lamictal prescribed

what are interactions with 3 meo pcp 

anyone have any ideas


----------



## any major dude

I'd be a bit leery of taking it while on lamictal, as the both alter things in glutamatergic pathways considerably. I don't know enough to say definitively either way though. 

Also if you're taking it for bipolar disorder it may be best to stay away from drugs that acutely cause mania.


----------



## any major dude

Anyone else notice word recall issues in the days after using this?   I had some very slight, but noticeable word recall issues for a few days following my 3-MeO-PCP experience.  I'm far from entirely sure the pcp was to blame, but can't really ignore the possibility.  On a more positive note my (admittedly mild) ptsd symptoms have been very substantially lessened in both frequency & intensity since that night.  I may be finding the after effects more interesting than the acute intoxication lol.  Still though the word recall issue makes me reticent to try this more than once every couple of months or so.


----------



## knock

any major dude said:


> Anyone else notice word recall issues in the days after using this?   I had some very slight, but noticeable word recall issues for a few days following my 3-MeO-PCP experience.  I'm far from entirely sure the pcp was to blame, but can't really ignore the possibility.  On a more positive note my (admittedly mild) ptsd symptoms have been very substantially lessened in both frequency & intensity since that night.  I may be finding the after effects more interesting than the acute intoxication lol.  Still though the word recall issue makes me reticent to try this more than once every couple of months or so.



I've been through phases of taking it every night or so for several nights on the run and the cat did not have my tongue.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

AMD said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice word recall issues in the days after using this?



Isn't this a common side-effect of dissociatives in general? Haven't messed with any 3-methoxylated arylcyclohexylamines aside from MXE myself, so I can't say on this one in particular....


----------



## any major dude

I think it's an issue with chronic use, but don't recall having read anything about it occurring with infrequent use though.  I will have to try it again to see if the word recall issues resurface.


----------



## Toucan

I'd like to give this another whirl tonight but I've taken aniracetam about an hour ago...
what do you think BL?


----------



## pharmakos

Toucan said:


> I'd like to give this another whirl tonight but I've taken aniracetam about an hour ago...
> what do you think BL?



considering how expensive this stuff is per dose i say wait.  don't want to risk a dud trip.


----------



## Dioxy

Looking forward to some more experiences with this, but the threat of a ban has made it devilishly difficult to obtain in the UK. High risk of being scammed by unknown distributors - a friendly warning to fellow BLers on that front, although I am most probably preaching to the choir.


----------



## any major dude

FWIW I've read that 'racetams reduce the efficacy of dissociatives. Never heard anything about those two specifically though


----------



## THCified

^ Read that too, but haven't experienced anything like it in terms of less powerful experiences when taking a dissociative.


----------



## amanitadine

3-MeO PCP is certainly worth trying, but for me, a very unique dissociative. Despite it's astonishingly high ki at the NMDAR, it can be surprisingly "un dissociating". I don't get much stimulation, except do have trouble sleeping later that night if i do it in the day. Long half life, or really, re absorbed through the bladder walls, drink lots of water or it lingers for ages. Recently had a few trials for the first time with left over stuff from the 2009 pre commercial stuff, and no degradation apparent. Anywhere from 4 mg of the HCl to 30 mg IM, and it never really approaches a classic "hole" for me. And I have the similar response of disinterest at first, followed by a strange emotional lucidity for the second half. If you like dissociatives it is well worth it, but less recreational and immersive than say ketamine or MXE. I also have a hideous permanent tolerance towards dissos (haven't imbibed in at least a year or two) and am currently tapering off a ridiculously high etizolam habit for the past 8 weeks, which must certainly affect the experience. I also get more of a hangover than an afterglow, much like MXE, but like i said, my brain is a wreck right now. Just shows to show that dissociatives are more than just their NMDA antagonism, and that YMMV.


----------



## THCified

^ Yep, it's absolutely worth it. Still haven't taken it too often, but it tends to make me creative and eloquent in low doses (<10mg), i.e. mostly the exact difference of some of the well-known dissociative side/long-term-effects like finding words etc. 3-MeO-PCE is also great regarding this, as is MXE. At least with the latter this positive effects disappears, or much more accurate, melts away with too high doses. With the 3-MeO's i've never gone much higher than 10mgs.


----------



## Confield

Anyone mixed this with opioids? Mainly I have buprenorphine in mind at the moment, since I took ~0.1 mg a while ago with some oxazepam but I'm feeling a bit bored now. I remember MXE has been said to mix nicely with low/moderate doses of opioids/opiates so I wonder if this is the case with 3-MeO-PCP too.


----------



## wayab

Confield said:


> Anyone mixed this with opioids? Mainly I have buprenorphine in mind at the moment, since I took ~0.1 mg a while ago with some oxazepam but I'm feeling a bit bored now. I remember MXE has been said to mix nicely with low/moderate doses of opioids/opiates so I wonder if this is the case with 3-MeO-PCP too.



ive tried it with ah-7921 and was nice and made the ah quite intese wich it isn't on it's own so be careful with stronger ones


----------



## Confield

edit: My brain hurts.


----------



## Solipsis

Sorry to hear that, give yourself some rest.

Does this tendency to abuse it creep in, or do you think that it can be managed as a therapeutic and low to moderately dosed experience?

I also wonder if chronic use of compounds like these, even responsible use, cause tolerance to some effects but not all? If so, that can mean that the effect will change over time - I wonder how that could be signalled.
For example, when I tried MXE I wondered if maybe I had too much ketamine cross-tolerance of the NMDA antagonism but not the other effects. Because that would mean that its pharmalogical profile is different for those tolerant to parts of the effect that make the whole...


----------



## Toucan

I've wondered this too, Sol - with 3-meo PCP it's certainly possible that this would happen. Tolerance to NMDA antagonist drugs is well known to rise quickly with long term use and last a very long time, and I rather gather that this is not the case with dopamine reuptake inhibitors. 
With this in mind I would expect to see it becoming more stimulating with chronic use, and less dissociating...

As for tolerance from sigma receptor agonism, I daren't guess


----------



## elsabio

Hello everybody.

I need to take a blood test in the next few days. I took a 10mg oral dose of 3-meo-PCP three days ago. What are peoples' thoughts on whether or not this going to show up? I'm assuming 3-meo-PCP will give a PCP positive (maybe it won't?). 

Evidently, I didn't know I was going to have to take the blood test or I wouldn't have dropped the 10mg...


----------



## pharmakos

what's the blood test for?  drug screening?  could potentially show up as a positive for PCP, but if you only dosed 10mg then you might be safe.  drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## amanitadine

Sorry, but no drug testing questions. But yeah, it will likely show as PCP, but the GC/MS required for a positive screen will show it is not, so you should be fine.

But why blood test? More info needed. I don't think the lamictal excuse will work on the blood test. . . .  But alas, refer to my first sentence. The shit sticks around in the body for awhile. . Reabsorbed through the bladder wall. Lots of liquids , water!!


----------



## zn13bt

Does anyone else here have problems with sinus pressure when on 3-MeO-PCP? I did on oral dose of 24mg yesterday (split into two parts, taken an hour apart) and about an hour after the second half of the dose I got like the worst sinus headache ever, and it lasted all night. I've gotten some pressure and throbbing in my sinuses before from this substance but nowhere near this bad. It affected my trip too, at one point in my notebook I scribbled down, "Everything is constricted into the tiniest, tiniest point compressed into the center of everything". 8( Fortunately after getting some sleep last night I'm feeling a lot better today.

Also, do we know for a fact that it gets reabsorbed through the bladder walls? Has there been a study done showing this?


----------



## Confield

Solipsis said:


> Does this tendency to abuse it creep in, or do you think that it can be managed as a therapeutic and low to moderately dosed experience?


I think my problem as of late has been chasing a fully satisfying anti-depressant afterglow with this substance. Sometimes I'll have it and it's beautiful, but other times I don't and I will get frustrated and try to fix the situation by taking more. This leads to taking 3-MeO-PCP too much and more often than I should which will just lead to confusion and maybe depression of some sort. I'm feeling quite fine now though.

Even though I should take a longer break from dissociatives, I decided to try out IM injection too. Couple of problems: I only had a 1/2 inch needle, which I thought might be too short but tried it anyway cause I'm a fairly skinny guy. Dose was ~8mg but I didn't feel much, maybe only placebo. Sublingually 10 mg is usually a dose that will have effects and 25-30 mg total will be a proper experience. Maybe it only reached the subcutaneous tissue and not the muscle? There was no pain or other sensations during the injection or after. Also the material didn't seem to dissolve in water very easily so heated it up with a lighter. This doesn't damage 3-MeO-PCP or does it?


----------



## amanitadine

The HCl is more soluble than the HBr by a long shot. I recently tried some HBr and it took heat to dissolve 10mg/ml. Not the case with the HCl. No surprises there.mand no, heat of such a fashion should not affect the compound. what part pf the body are you injecting IM into? I have no problem reaching muscles on the deltoid with an1/2" insulin needle. Buttocks might be a different story. I could go on and on about what a strange one this is, after playing with it lately after a a couple year break, but I'm not so inclined to fill this page with such tomfoolery . Cheers..


----------



## Confield

amanitadine said:


> what part pf the body are you injecting IM into? I have no problem reaching muscles on the deltoid with an1/2" insulin needle.


I did the injection into my thigh. Now I have couple of 1 inch needles so at least that shouldn't be a problem anymore. Will have another attempt probably on the weekend. Thanks man!


----------



## THCified

^ Interesting! Could you pls elaborate on your experience? How were 30mgs? What happened?

I've had my very first 10mgs (oral) at once dose this week, and i didn't like it. I think it's better to start as low as possible and add more if needed.

After taking 10mgs i seriously thought that i enjoy the afterglow even more than the actual high


----------



## dextroflicks

this stuff is like the viagra of dissociatives, well worth its price imo, lasts long is spectacularly clean and has one of the best dissociative euphoric rushes of dissociatives ingeneral. But it's ability to make sex better still amazes me, 500 mg 3-meo-pcp for me and gf was a fucking amazing week, All of it was administered IM
ps: dont smoke weed with dosages of 15mg & up, anxiety, paranoia, muscle spasms (but only if mixed with weed)


----------



## amanitadine

For such a ki value at the NMDAR 3-MeO PCP remains amazingly lucid. 45 mg IM of the HBr  (it is quality, ive compared to the earliest high quality HCl and 84% of the "strength" seems proper. I can "feel" 6 mg ) recently and i was no where near a "hole" state, but a wonderful transcedence when eyes closed and headphones on, with emotional insight.  Eyes open, could speak coherently, with a bit of effort,  (searching for the words, etc) and move around ok. Strange one it is. I also have a huge permanent tolerance with arylcyclohexylamines, although ive abstained for a long time until recently. It's a weird one. Much less "druggy" than MXE or 3-MeO PCE. It does have a compulsion to it though, and used consecutive days a "dark side" can emerge.


----------



## foolsgold

is the ban on these same day as noids been told so tuesday no more legal pcp/ket ones in the uk


----------



## Transform

That's correct foolsgold. 3-MeO-PCP and all other arylcyclohexamines (dissociatives) except DXM become class B on Tuesday in the UK.

Cannabinoids and O-desmethyltramadol are also included in the ban.


----------



## dextroflicks

they always schedule the good ones


----------



## amanitadine

Hmmm i wonder why that could possibly be


----------



## dextroflicks

its history in the making, most drugs were once RC's


----------



## pharmakos

dextroflicks said:


> its history in the making, most drugs were once RC's



i'm pretty sure at one point in time if you wanted to buy some LSD-25 you just filled out a mail order form and mailed it to Sandoz or some other company, lol


----------



## dextroflicks

thenightwatch said:


> i'm pretty sure at one point in time if you wanted to buy some LSD-25 you just filled out a mail order form and mailed it to Sandoz or some other company, lol



4 years ago i was buying ketamine in the veterinary pharmacy with no script back at home in eastern europe


----------



## foolsgold

Transform said:


> That's correct foolsgold. 3-MeO-PCP and all other arylcyclohexamines (dissociatives) except DXM become class B on Tuesday in the UK.
> 
> Cannabinoids and O-desmethyltramadol are also included in the ban.




damn it man thats gutting pay debts or stock up grrrrr


----------



## DroneLore

What's the deal with IMing this? Is it as common an ROA as with ketamine and mxe? If I am used to IMing 30 - 50 mg of MXE, and barely get threshold effects from sniffing 50 mg of MXE, what's a good ball park to begin researching 3meopcp?


----------



## knock

IMing is popular. I think I did it once. It was so effective, I can't remember much of it, except for coming to in a daze! I normally just snort it, but it makes me sneeze after a few snorts, which is a waste. Best to snort your whole dose in one go. Plugging I find less effective, I plugged 40mg last night and I felt it but if I'd snorted it, it would have been much better.


----------



## Halif

wow, knock!   Isn't 40mg plugged a rather large dose for 3-MeO-PCP?! 

I haven't used this one for about a year or so now, but if I recall correctly I was weighing out doses under 20mg and getting quite strong effects from it. Perhaps it was so strong because I also had MXE in my system....


----------



## Transform

10mg was plenty for me, and that was sublingual!


----------



## Solipsis

I understand from my housemate's experiences that snorting may change the effects and increase chances of mania or similar side-effects, at least it seems that way. He takes it subglingually now and is very happy with that. According to him, IM would not be so interesting, because it is already excellent sublingually. I'd like to hear from others what benefits there are except for effectivity / economic reasons.

Actually tomorrow I am trying 3-MeO-PCP and I am very curious and excited.

Not sure yet what dose I will try, I'll let my housemate give me some advice. He will be joining me.


----------



## Confield

I'm also settled with sublingual ROA for now, it seems quite effective and it's easy. Only downside for me is that swallowing chemicals or traces of them frequently causes acid reflux type of symptoms, heartburn and so on. For that reason I tried IM couple of times. It was very pleasant too, but I was sort of disappointed that ~15 mg IM seemed only as effective as 15 mg sublingual would have. Maybe a bit stronger? If I had proper filters and sterile equipment I would still switch to IM to prevent gastrointestinal problems or damage to mucous membranes and teeth. I only had a cotton ball filter to work with, and I had to heat up the dose in a spoon for the powder to dissolve, so that was kind of dirty. I guess I got away with that, no signs of infection or other nasty stuff.

I've sometimes done it nasally too but I wouldn't personally recommend it. It does the job but it's a bit painful and there will be lingering discomfort in the nasal cavity and throat, at least for me.

I've been thinking about the "anti-depressant afterglow" which I get from 3-MeO-PCP and other dissociatives and what's the deal with this phenomenon. Is it actually a (hypo)manic episode of some sort which is triggered by the drug? I'm thoroughly enjoying it though, I'm productive and life feels good. If I keep taking the drug, overdoing it, shit gets too manic/delusional and eventually the drug loses it's positive effects and there will be a phase of rebound depression.

Is this effect related to the NMDA antagonism or what? I don't really understand much about neurochemistry and stuff like that, so feel free to enlighten me about this subject because this is very interesting to me.


----------



## DroneLore

I recently tried 3-MeO-PCP for the first time. It was after a bit of an MXE bender. I gave a friend the MXE to hold on to, so I could not do it for 24 hours. The following day, we finished off the MXE together. I got really, really messed up on MXE, in a way it's never affected me before. Sorry, I guess that's a story for another time...

Anyway, I just wanted to give some background. I started off IMing the 3meo at very low doses, like 2 mg. The largest shot was probably 4 or 5 mg, and I think I consumed between 10 and 20 over the course of a few hours. I definitely have some tolerance as I had been consistently IMing MXE at doses between 20 and 50 mg for several days.

I think tomorrow I am going to try a single 10 mg IM shot of 3-MeO-PCP. I hope to achieve something similar to the effects I got earlier tonight: feeling kind of sober but definitely knowing I'm not sober, still being able to talk, not feeling stupid (MXE does those two to me, hard). It was very recreational, and subtle but in the best way. I would rather not get all monged out--are chances good that, given my tolerance, a 10 mg IM shot will give me what I am looking for?


----------



## Sun Drugs

What kind of stuff do you all like to do on this? I know that on MXE I like to lie back, listen to ambient music, and watch nature documentaries. Based on reading this thread though, it seems like 3-MeO-PCP won't nearly "couchlock" you as much as other dissociatives though...and that there is not nearly as much confusion and difficulty with moving your body. Would it be possible for someone to do something like play musical instruments on a 10mg for someone with moderate dissociative tolerance? I know that the dosages vary greatly, but I'd like to know other people's experiences on this.


----------



## wayab

^it's very good for that


----------



## Confield

wayab said:


> ^it's very good for that


yes. I also like to draw, read stuff, listen to music and maybe dance a bit, watch something interesting, pace around brainstorming, sometimes socialize with people...


----------



## DroneLore

I recently IVed 10 - 15 mg of the hbr salt and had a very emotional, cathartic experience. i wanted to share some very personal feelings with the world, and I did on blue light and reddit. I think 3meopcp is a wonderful substance but is somewhat unpredictable, based on my two trials.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

Hi,

Sorry I didn't read the whole thread. But can someone compare it to Methoxetamine ? 
Is 3-MeO-PCP more euphoric ?

Side effects ?
Any ideas of the dosage for insufflation ? 

Thank you very much


----------



## DroneLore

For some reason, 3-meo-pcp always makes me very depressed. I wouldn't call them bad trips, and i do have SOME fun on it. but for whatever reason, I always find myself dwelling on negative things currently in my life, and just feeling hyper aware of the depression that i experience somewhat constantly.


----------



## pharmakos

DroneLore said:


> For some reason, 3-meo-pcp always makes me very depressed. I wouldn't call them bad trips, and i do have SOME fun on it. but for whatever reason, I always find myself dwelling on negative things currently in my life, and just feeling hyper aware of the depression that i experience somewhat constantly.



how do you feel the next day?


----------



## Cloudy

Whats up with all the reports of parenteral use of 3-meo-pcp is IM?  Is there a reason why IV is not a route often used?  I've only seen one or two reports on other forums for IV.  I'm personally more comfortable with IVing than IMing, and if it helps keeps the doses lower I wouldn't mind trying it.  Though I figure the dose response curve will be greater with IV than IM


----------



## psood0nym

^I'm curious how you could possibly be more comfortable with IVing than IMing? What's more difficult about pushing a needle into anyplace in a large muscle than properly targeting a friggin vein, registering, and keeping steady during self-injection? If I recall correctly Shambles posted about IVing 3-MeO-PCP. I don't think there was any sort of rush or anything to recommend it over IM.

To address some of the other discussions: I've never found myself depressed by 3-MeO-PCP but I've had a couple of occasions where I ended up feeling frustrated. It was a strange feeling because it wasn't frustration with anything in particular but simply an undirected chemically induced sensation of frustration. I cured it both times by taking more, heh. 

I've never had anything like a "hangover" from 3-MeO-PCP. The day-after effects for me are similar to MXE's: mild pleasant stimulation.


----------



## Cloudy

lol weird I know.  I'm more comfortable with IVing because I've IVed 100s of times but never IMed anything.  Also I used to be deathly afraid of needles growing up (eventually over came by IVing heroin), and IMing reminds me of getting flu shots (or other shots) which used to always make me pass out, so for some reason thinking about IMing is making me anxious.  I don't care about about a rush or anything like that, just if IVing is a possible parenteral route, I'd rather IV over IM.


----------



## Confield

For some reason I've found sublingual 3-MeO-PCP is more euphoric and satisfying for me than IM. Weird. Doesn't seem like it's very healthy to gums or teeth though. Taking a break from it now, have been doing it too much lately again... Just too good. Loving the afterglows, although sometimes I feel like they are more like manic episodes of some sort (had the same experience with MXE)


----------



## Confield

Hi, I'm not asking for sources! but since the recent ban in the UK, has 3-MeO-PCP become more hard to acquire? I personally only used UK source and I think a lot of other 3-MeO-PCP lovers used the same supplier. Material was always of very good quality, so I'm a bit bummed i'll have to search for it elsewhere once my stack runs out (which wont be a long time.. yikes)


----------



## knock

It's available from non-UK vendors, and of very good potency (possibly better! Seems that way to me anyway), if you're willing to risk it being discovered at customs.


----------



## Solipsis

I don't appear to react well to these types of drugs - at least not on the comedown.

Compared to MXE, 3-MeO-PCP felt very placid, beautifully peaceful and subdued almost as if a benzo had been added (or what benzo's try to be), less recreational but more functional.
3-MeO-PCE felt even more functional to me, and the most stimulating. I used that one with IM at relatively low doses and it made me feel both nicely dissociated as well as motivated to do things in a hypomanic way.

Unfortunately with both those compounds the crash was absolutely terrible, I felt as if I was in a chronic state of panic mixed with insomnia and some catalepsy. I remember reading about such after-effects in literature of studies with PCP.

Mind you, it can very well be my history of other drugs that made me more sensitive to get such side-effects - I am not what I used to be.


----------



## any major dude

Interesting. I enjoyed the after effects more than the acute ones from my first experience. Have yet to revisit it though.


----------



## mozokev

Does anyone know how long it takes to feel effects from IV vs. IM?  I just IVed 6mg of 3-MeO-PCP and I didn't feel effects for a while later...... like 4-6 minutes and they took another 4 minutes or so to build. This seems very strange to me as that's more what I'd expect from IM.  Anyone have experience IVing this?


----------



## psood0nym

^You either missed a vein or it just takes that long to cross the blood brain barrier. Not all drugs result in a "rush" if IV'd. Do you have a lot of experience IV'ing? Try again if you're willing. I'm interested in the results.


----------



## mozokev

I don't have a ton of experience IVing so it's possible I missed but I rarely have any trouble hitting my veins, at least not in my median cubital vein.  This was only the second time I tried 3-MeO-PCP and the effects were very subtle for me at this dose, so I'm planning on trying a larger amount in the near future to get a hold on this chemical.  So far it seems very intriguing with its lucidity....


----------



## danharper01

I've heard that oral 3-MeO-PCP took anywhere from one to four hours to take effect.


----------



## 2002Tii

Kind of a noob question, but could anyone possibly estimate an oral dose for someone with little to no dissociative tolerance (but a fair amount of experience)

On all the first time doses I've read about the person had some tolerance already, thanks


----------



## any major dude

I would definitely keep it under 10mg. I took ~7mg orally my first time with it. Been wanting to revisit it but haven't had the time. It was an interesting experience for sure, much more subtle than mxe though. Will probably push the dosage a little higher next time, & maybe supplement with a small insufflated bump or two


----------



## Transform

I'd agree with that, about 7-9mg should be good.


----------



## any major dude

Hey transform, have you noted much difference in effect or potency via different ROAs? The only ones I'd be considering would be oral & nasal. Possibly vaporized or impregnated on something smokable, but I'll probably save that til I'm a bit more comfortable with it.


----------



## Transform

I think I've only ever taken it sublingually to be honest (3 times?), probably swallow a little early.

It leaves the mouth slightly numb but with a peculiar and pleasant "freshness" to it.


----------



## knock

I've sniffed, plugged and IM'ed it (once).

IM knocked me out  I think it must have been a rather large dose :D Can't remember much 

Sniffing and plugging seem comparable. They both take effect quickly (first alert within 5 mins) and have good bio-availability. I try to avoid using my nose though as it makes me sneeze after three or four bumps (~10mg).

So if you're OK snorting it, carry on, I can't imagine eating it being more effective... but plugging is IMO the best in terms of convenience and effectiveness


----------



## mozaik0000

I recently went through 250 mgs in 10 days of daily use (i know, i know...), starting with sublingual, then shifting to "gumrubbing", as it caused less salivating, and speaking was also easier. I tried snorting, but found sublingual a bit more euphoric. Takes about 1 hour to peak, so careful with redosing.

A few qualities that i think make 3-meo-pcp outstanding:

-versatile: low doses are very manageable in everyday situations, higher doses make for interesting times, wether alone or partying.
-lucid: very clear headspace, if you don't push it, or then you enter a dissociated confused space, familiar to k users.
-clean: always felt light on the body, and never interfered with bodily functions. Mind you i eat drink and sleep healthy.
-stimulant without being pushy: normal heartbeat, no anxiety, and a porn actor's dream drug: very hard and slightly numb, wonderful for threesomes.
-reasonably fiendish: i am very fiendish with MXE, but this one never nagged at me as soon as i woke up. It's been a week since that 10 day binge, and no craving whatsoever. Of course i went everyday through those 250 mgs, but that was decided beforehand as a last treat before a few months drug free.
-slow tolerance: even in the last days of that binge, i was amazed by how little i needed.

As you guessed, more than once i found myself thinking "oh what a won-der-ful drug".

I combined with quite a bit of alcohol at concerts. Bear in mind, i am not a sloppy drinker, and never drink-til-drop-doing-stupid-shit. Sloppy drinkers, please steer clear from this combo or it will get messy.  This made for a few hours of craaazy dancing. But it couldn't "cheat" my normal physical limits once i was tired, which i appreciated.

Sleeping has to wait at least 6 hours from last dose, and since i don't like staying restless in bed, i just pop an etizolam wich works its usual wonder.

Apart from the downsides that can be associated with any drug use, this one stands out in retrospect: the typical disso delusion, which can make decision making a bit tricky sometimes 

I did feel very tired the first couple days after stopping, and would have gladly took a few days off to sleep through the morning.


----------



## Love In Vein

mozaik0000 said:


> I recently went through 250 mgs in 10 days of daily use (i know, i know...), starting with sublingual, then shifting to "gumrubbing", as it caused less salivating, and speaking was also easier. I tried snorting, but found sublingual a bit more euphoric. Takes about 1 hour to peak, so careful with redosing.



I was just going to say I was reading through these quickly and people are talking about all of these methods of ingestion... sublingual and holding it between your cheeks is by far the most effective way to use this particular compound.  You can take as little as 5mgs and you're good (no/little tolerance).  The effects come on quicker than any other method.  And you can use far less and get the desired effects and have more control over the experience as it comes on fairly quickly for a compound you take  sublingually and you can always use more if you're not where you want to be in 10 minutes.

I'm surprised there aren't more people saying this is more effective than IM/IV/insufflation. (I have no idea about plugging).


----------



## kiu

Wow, what a blissful compound! We tried small doses (insufflated) yesterday, like ~5 mg for me and ~8 for my buddy (as he was craving I gave him the bigger line ), which was already pleasantly stimulating, mind-cleansing, and a bit numbing. He compared it to speed, which I feel had quite some sense to it. We couldn't resist after doing the initial dose and snorted the whole 25 mg of material I had on me, over the evening, and man- it was one of the more pleasant drugs I've tried, even challenging amphetamine and mephedrone in the mood lifting qualities  I would say (not on the euphoric side though). Can see how this could be potentially very! addictive if repeated too often (and foreseeing this I only ordered 50 mg for now ).

I read some people relating this experience to DXM, so I wonder what wonders does it work with higher doses, but I suppose it would be a much more tranquil and undisturbed feeling than dex, judging from what I had. It gave me such beautiful feelings of improved calmness, peace and cleanness of mind and comfort (was also about the same for my friend, though he was maybe a bit more fucked up than me), with a mild, but not negligible stimulation, I can see how anybody would be tempted to redose it again and again until they run out.

Also my cognitive skills were left almost intact as opposed to even comparably low doses of DXM (I would say somewhere about 225-300 mg would compare well to that 11-12 mg of 3-MeO I did). I wouldn't say this RC is a "better" substance than ole' good robo, it's just the closest comparison material I can invoke- they're very different substances by their nature anyway and I already know I dig them both.

Wonder what this'll do to me in the 20+ mg range, so honestly I can say I caught a hook for making a habit of this substance (and I know I can be bit fiendy for dissociatives), as I'm pretty sure I'll be tempted to order a bigger quantity with next package. For now I'll try to do the other 25 mg I got with another person, sublingually, and for a single hit.


----------



## e1evene1even

Finally got to try this one. I had multiple friends who are dissociative lovers tell me how great it was and that they preferred it to MXE (my favorite drug) so I had high expectations.

After my near-trainwreck a few weeks earlier with a crappy batch of MXE I decided to be extra cautious. I tried a 2mg tester, dose and a 4mg dose last week both which were pretty underwhelming.

Last night I took between 8-10mg and had a pretty nice experience. It basically just felt like a more stimulating, longer lasting and less disorienting version of MXE. I didn't to too much exciting. Decided to buy some beer, drank a few then went to a nearby park just to chill out (it was dark and raining). When I got home I took 1mg etizolam and (I think I) went to sleep pretty soon after although I have a bit of amnesia as I don't remember finishing all the beer and a few other things I did (nothing reckless/dangerous).

The most interesting thing is even after 6 beer and 1mg etizolam I woke up at 6:45am energized when I'm normally pretty nocturnal and sleep till noon when I can. I had a pretty productive day so far and considering I was feeling very lethargic and depressed last week it feels good.

The interesting thing is I can still taste it on my tongue and roof of my mouth. I've had that with ketamine before but generally not so long after. I read this compound can be reabsorbed a few times through the bladder which helps explain a lot as I still feel slight effects (+1) almost 24 hrs later.

With MXE the afterglow/anti-depressant effects are my favorite part and I think this has even greater potential in this area. In small amounts this could be better socially/recreationally than MXE too, but I don't think it's as utilitarian as MXE (it can be a party-drug, anti-depressant and deeply psychedelic etc.). I think redosing and higher doses could easily get out of hand with 3-MeO-PCP (mania etc.) so I plan to keep things in the low range.

Even though my experience is still quite limited I think by the time I'm finished the rest of the 100mg this could be one of my favorites. Unfortunately the price is prohibitive so MXE is likely to remain my primary substance of choice and this will be for special occasions when creative stimulation is desired.


----------



## Halif

> I think redosing and higher doses could easily get out of hand with 3-MeO-PCP (mania etc.)



Very true. I love this substance. It's most enjoyable and I agree wholeheartedly with those who said that sublingual is a most efficient and enjoyable to use it. 

Also, I must reiterate the above quote. While 10mg sublingual can be a clear, euphoric, and manageable experience, one must exercise extreme caution when re-dosing. 

Things can very quickly get overwhelming with re-doses, especially if you take 'top-up' bumps. This is a really powerful substance which can go from lucid and manageable to total psychotic confusion in a short time if overused. 

Another thing to note: I have posted about combining this with MXE before a few times here on BL. Both of them together have given me both the best and worst dissociative highs of my life. The synergy between methoxetamine and 3-MeO-PCP is incredible when done carefully, and terrifying when done recklessly. 

I think I made a post once where I compared the combo to being on a pristine topical island, wading into crystal clear water and just splashing about in a kind of light and carefree state of total euphoric abandon... and then wading out a little further and finding that the shallow waters suddenly drop off into a deep and dark underwater chasm where you have no bearings at all: can't tell up from down, don't know how to get back to the surface, forget what you are and where you came from.... very frightening. 

Amazing substance which requires careful use and much respect.


----------



## wayab

^ i haven't had problem with redosing but a multiple day bindge got me as paranoid only as a i have been on sigma platoe(dxm) before. i was convinced the neigbours put a bomb in my radio while i was outside. fucking shit :D but up to 50mg a night(very high tolerance) is very smooth and enjoyable. 

someone with more knowledge - could sigma receptor activity acount for paranoid delusions? as i have never experianced any type of paranoia on other dissociatives that don't have activity at those receptor sites...


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

Did a little bit to much of this yesterday, nothing awful but man i was preety damn high for awhile.

Felt pretty pointless to take large amounts of this, reminded me in a a cannanoid od sort of.


Anyway i will stick to lower doses in combination with psychs from now.


Anyone tried this with lsd,shrooms, 2ce or 4acodmt?


----------



## wayab

it went pretty well with 2c-c, very much like mxe + 2c-c but maybe a bit more "sober"


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

It felt like it had the same qualities as mxe regarding mixning with psychs, but i was just to wasted yesterday to even think about that.

i guess 2cc is good since its a short one,  wouldnt want to take to much of this and then a long acting psych.

How about vaping some 3meo while already high on acid?


----------



## Toz

Is this one of those substances where something like 2,5mg can make a day and night difference in dosage? I was thinking of trying this substance for the first time this week and feel like 8mg sublingual might be a good dose. However with my scale the most accurate I will be will still be 2,5mg hit or miss I think...

So is there alot of difference between like 6mg and 10mg doses? Should I just borrow a more accurate scale to avoid unintentional overdosing?


----------



## knock

Toz said:


> Is this one of those substances where something like 2,5mg can make a day and night difference in dosage? I was thinking of trying this substance for the first time this week and feel like 8mg sublingual might be a good dose. However with my scale the most accurate I will be will still be 2,5mg hit or miss I think...
> 
> So is there alot of difference between like 6mg and 10mg doses? Should I just borrow a more accurate scale to avoid unintentional overdosing?



It's very much down to tolerance, for me without tolerance I didn't feel 6mg but 8mg was pretty great. However don't worry, I don't think you're in "overdose" territory until you take upwards of 15mg without tolerance. I can happily take 25-30mg doses with a fair bit of tolerance and I wouldn't call it an OD. Your +/- 2.5mg scales should be OK for measuring this substance without danger.


----------



## Transform

I completely disagree - that's over 25% error and I would strongly recommend volumetric dosing.


----------



## knock

fair enough, just reporting my experience.

I have volumetrically dosed the stuff exactly twice and I've gone through a few grams of the stuff. Sure it's 25% error but if 10mg is not an OD (my claim) and he shoots for 8, how can he OD?

I might have been getting weaker stuff though so sure, volumetric is definitely more controlled and therefore safer.


----------



## Transform

I'm not saying he will OD or even that it's particularly dangerous, it just seems foolish and knowing the exact dose is something that I'd recommend every time as a simple matter of principle.

I know some people are happy to eat unknown dose MDMA pills, smoke unlabelled "spice" products and take "bath salts" but I am most certainly not and I like to make it well known that people like myself exist, even if we mostly a quiet bunch! 

I do agree there is a point where it's too much (I like to weigh cannabis to know how much I use) but when we are dealing with compounds which have doses under 100mg I certainly do not think it's a silly suggestion here.

Edit: Volumetric dosing of this is also much more in line with the bluelight's harm reduction focus


----------



## knock

Hey, I acknowledge you exist 



You're right, volumetric is the way to go if there's any doubt. Especially while exploring the substance as a novice.


----------



## zn13bt

I do liquid measurement with this material, and I feel like I can feel a +/- 2mg difference in dose, even with tolerance and dosing in the 20-25mg range. Could be placebo, but it's noticeable enough that if I were doing smaller doses under 10mg I wouldn't want to be measuring them on a milligram scale (and definitely not a 2mg scale).


----------



## e1evene1even

A small update 3 days later.

The after effects lasted VERY long, smoking cannabis 24+hrs after the initial dose caused a strong effect and anxiety similar to smoking cannabis with MXE (which was relieved with etizolam). 

I also noticed this had the strongest effect on sexual energy of anything I've ever taken. Mental desire was very strong and physically it was like I'd taken a PDE-5 inhibitor (the effect lasted 48+hrs, almost like Tadalafil). It makes me wonder if 3-MeO-PCP could actually be inhibiting PDE-5? Either way, I think it would be smart to avoid mixing with amyl nitrate (AKA "poppers", which can be deadly with PDE-5 inhibitors), just in case.

The anti-depressant effects to this seem to be even better than MXE for me. It's the longest lasting and most noticeable mood-lift since the first time I took MXE 2+ years ago.


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

I did about 20mg with almost 100liberty caps yesterday and wow what night..

The synergy was just awesome although the body load was a bit rough at times, def makes this chem glow whereas i thought it was a bit flat by itself.

The visuals and experienc ein whole reminded me alot of oral dmt but with a twisted pcp psychosis vibe 

Needed a bunch of etiz to sleep though.


----------



## satya

Is there a dedicated thread for experience reports on this chemical? I have observations I would like to share, but it's guaranteed to be a wall-o'-text.


----------



## kidklmx

If it's a real trip report then there's a dedicated forum for that, if you just have notes on effects or whatever then it fits right in the thread (judging by your post it's the latter?). Don't worry about a wall of text, just press enter where it fits


----------



## kingme

e1evene1even said:


> A small update 3 days later.
> 
> The after effects lasted VERY long, smoking cannabis 24+hrs after the initial dose caused a strong effect and anxiety similar to smoking cannabis with MXE (which was relieved with etizolam).
> 
> I also noticed this had the strongest effect on sexual energy of anything I've ever taken. Mental desire was very strong and physically it was like I'd taken a PDE-5 inhibitor (the effect lasted 48+hrs, almost like Tadalafil). It makes me wonder if 3-MeO-PCP could actually be inhibiting PDE-5? Either way, I think it would be smart to avoid mixing with amyl nitrate (AKA "poppers", which can be deadly with PDE-5 inhibitors), just in case.
> 
> The anti-depressant effects to this seem to be even better than MXE for me. It's the longest lasting and most noticeable mood-lift since the first time I took MXE 2+ years ago.



in regards to the pde5 inhibition and nitrate inteference, personally i would find it strange if this was indeed a vasodilating agent... just a gut feeling though... i feel like the sexyness of it all was more likely a result of the antidepressant effects this had


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

I tried a small bump of this on a highdose lsd trip and it wasnt very nice imo,  the warmness i got from the shroom combo was gone and i just felt dirty and fucked up.

It did def have alot of nice moments too but overall it left me feeling pretty cracked up since sleep was impossible even with etizolam blah...


The day after though i felt very nice even without any sleep, my mind was very creative and i felt that i released alot of shit from my mind, maybe this combo is for serious psychonauts cause i def felt some therapeutic value.

But its nothing like mxe or K mixed with lsd which is usually all bliss, 3meopcp with lsd produced a very heavy and serioius trip.


----------



## any major dude

finally got around to giving this substance another go. Really enjoyed it this time. Certainly manic, but i was fully aware i was manic, so that was kinda nice. Curious if i could lower the dose a touch & maybe harness that energy to put towards something useful... time will tell. Went with 12mg insufflated this time, my previous dose was 5mg oral. The 5mg experience was pretty lackluster & marred by anxiety. Threshold-ish doses of a number of things can make me uncomfortable like that though. Also curious about combining this with a psychedelic in the not too distant future....


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Does anyone prefer 3-meo-pcp to MXE or ketamine?? I LOVE ketamine for chilling around the house and MXE for going out .... I've never tried PCP and I don't enjoy DXM or nitrous .... I'm trying to get an idea of how much I will like 3-meo-pcp .... How do you guys like to use 3-meo-pcp.. set and setting wise etc. ?? I've been reading that there is a sexual push to 3-meo-pcp which I am really curious about?? Does it enhance sexual performance .. make you wanna go out and pickup girls?? Where does this substance really shine??


----------



## Bone14

If you like MXE to go out with, then 3-MeO-PCP would be even better. You are in lot more control on 3-MeO-PCP and the stimulation is very clean. If MXE is a shinning star to go hit the clubs with for you, then you would be very happy for 3-MeO-PCP.


----------



## bob_arctor

I'd prefer MXE for going out before 3-meo-pcp any day, mainly because of my experience of it as a fairly "empty" and at times dysphoric substance. Having said that, my range of experiments has mainly been restricted to sublingual doses of 3-11 mg, sometimes in adjunct with other NDMA allies. Sometimes I've questioned if what I've got isn't MK-801 or something like that, it's so sterile. 

Haven't ever had the chance to try ketamine, but I actually prefer the inferior n-ethyl-nor-ketamine to 3-meo-pcp. MXE is in a league of it's own - easy to decide what level you want to be on, not much of a brainfog-angover, useful for everything (including bringing about your downfall because it's so easy to fit into everyday life)


----------



## Toz

^have you tried another ROA and upping dosage? I don't have any tolerance to this kind of drug and I snort ~15mg to get where I want to be. I tried doing the same dose sublingual and was left with threshold effects and an empty feeling.

I have a question I would like a quick answer to: Can I combine this with heroin safely? I'm not going to do any heroic dosages I just want some pain relief before/during surgery tomorrow.


----------



## THCified

^ Shouldn't be a prob, but lower your H dosage because 3-MeO-PCP, just as MXE and 3-MeO-PCE, potentiates the effects of opioid Substances to a dazzling degree. Have fun


----------



## Confield

Love In Vein said:


> I was just going to say I was reading through these quickly and people are talking about all of these methods of ingestion... sublingual and holding it between your cheeks is by far the most effective way to use this particular compound.  You can take as little as 5mgs and you're good (no/little tolerance).  The effects come on quicker than any other method.  And you can use far less and get the desired effects and have more control over the experience as it comes on fairly quickly for a compound you take  sublingually and you can always use more if you're not where you want to be in 10 minutes.
> 
> I'm surprised there aren't more people saying this is more effective than IM/IV/insufflation. (I have no idea about plugging).


I agree, had my best experiences with sublingual. My other ROA's have been nasal, oral and IM. I was particularly surprised how underwhelmed i was with the IM injection, it seemed to be really lacking the magic of 3-MeO-PCP. Strange.

Haven't had any 3-MeO-PCP in two or three of months since I ran out of the stuff, and I can't fucking believe how much I miss this drug. I'm seriously heartbroken.


----------



## Toz

Anyone dared to try an IV injection of this? I don't like IM injections. Does it have some kind of rush? If not, all the better.

I found snorting far more effective than sublingual, but to me sublingual is always useless. Maybe because I swallow it after 20 mins or so because I simply can not stand the taste. It also made me nauseous, which snorting didn't. And it took 2 hours for it to hit.

Sublingual just doesn't even seem to work for me, it was the same with the subutex I always had to crush and snort my pills or I would be in withdrawal. Sublingual just never worked there either. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mozokev

^^ I've IVed this a handful of times now with dosages ranging from 5-12mg.  Not much of a rush at all, just a gradual slip into 3-MeO-PCP land.  First effects are felt in about 40-60 seconds and builds over the next two minutes or so.  The quick onset is really the only advantage with IV administration IMO.


----------



## Toz

Anyone got any idea how long this could be stored in room temperature without losing potency? I liked this drug so I figured I'll just buy a gram or two which will last me forever. (or at least a year or two)


----------



## Transform

Years if it's dry and dark.


----------



## Bare_head

whats the differences similarities to ketamine or methoxy? i havn't had any PCP drug (to my knowledge) in my life , is it much more like methoxetamine than ketamine?


----------



## mozaik0000

More like MXE since it's quite stimulating and long lasting. Also, i never did the Frankenstein Walk with this one, whereas with K 8( ...


----------



## pomty

Just got 40 mg of this is, seems very interesting so far. I ate 6 mg, and then another 5-6 mg about an hour later along with maybe 50 mg of ketamine. It made the K feel different, in a good way. We went to a hookah lounge about an hour later and it felt as if I was a silent observer. I was much more coherent and functional than with K or MXE, much less body dissociation. Every building looked like it was part of a movie set. It sounds weird, but you know the first maybe hour of Enter the Void? It felt pretty much like that. Just without the getting shot part (I think). I also felt emotionally numb,but not in a bad way. I was aware of how I should feel, but it felt like I could choose whether or not I wanted to feel my emotions.

Thinking about combining maybe 10 mg with 35 mg of 2cb since I have both on hand, anyone tried a similar combo?


----------



## Dragon-n

Alright, that was fucking INSANE.

If you can keep 3-meo-pcp as a booster for MXE and stuff, it's absolutely fantastic.  If you are the type of person who goes a little overboard with partying and mixing stuff, probably best to stay away from this one.  It can absolutely, without warning, completely flip into a datura/pcp-esque insanity. Out-of-your-mind-bending-backwards-insane, and not in any good way imaginable.  Don't read that like it's something you want! =) I've taken MXE to the edge of reality without any issue and I'm telling you, 3-meo-pcp is a BEAST.  They are not similar in any way, when taken to their extremes.  

I tried 8 mgs. 3-meo-pcp last night and it was pleasantly uninteresting.  Not bad, but nothing to write home about.  Just like a clear-headed, more stimulating, non-warbly version of MXE.  so I added 15 mgs MXE.  One of the best combos ever.  it was one of the smoothest, most natural blends i've ever experienced.  the MXE brought the magic, which was completely absent on meo-pcp alone.  Almost felt like a dissociated Roll at times.  VERY euphoric and very fun.  was listening to music, having a blast, dancing like a complete schitzo lunatic!  

And really, that's the only way I can describe it.  the energy that 3-meo-pcp brings to MXE is just Schitzo.  MXE makes me a little manic but 3-meo-pcp brings MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAA.  and i don't mean that in a bad way...yet.  it was actually really fun having this schitzo edge to everything, there was nothing dark or sinister about it.  there was weird piano music playing in the background (hallucination) the whole time and it just made everything seem so unreal. it was fun playing with the idea that i was completely bonkers, hearing shit out of nowhere.  

a couple hours later i re-dosed another 10 mgs MXE.  again, really smooth, no complaints.  super fun.  happy elves and rainbows.  even was getting quite realistic OEV at this point, but i wasn't really paying attention to them.  then i was like, "let's PARTY!".  oh God.....(seriously, it's all good until you say that!)

i dropped another 15 mgs MXE and toked a fat pipe-toke.  within a minute my mood totally changed.  I KNEW i had done it now.  cannabis potentiates dissociatives to an alarming degree, if you haven't noticed.  I started getting more and more confused, something i'm very familiar with from MXE and cannabis but this was heading down-hill quickly.  i started stumbling a little and had to stop to "find my bearings".   then in a flash it descended on me: full blown Pathologically-Insane-Schitzo-Break-From-Reality.  this was not MXE.  this was not cannabis.  yes, they helped.  but oh my GOD....

I have blacked out from too high a dose of ayahuasca and i'm telling you, the amount of sheer confused panic on this does not even come close what classic psychs can do.  i started seeing my vision from different points in the room than where i was standing.  it felt like my head was a pot of water coming to a boil.  i felt the pressure of the "steam" rising with the ever-increasing mania.  like teeth-shattering, biting-glass-bottles-in-half-mania.  i'm so glad i was home alone.  i would've scared the shit out of my lady, i think.  This has happened before with 3-meo-pcp, though far less drastically, so I knew what to do.  

In a complete Berserk Rage I went into my freezer, grabbed my containers of Medicines, ripped the tops off, threw all the baggies onto the counter and started desperately searching for an Etizolam, with hands shaking violently.  It was a total "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" moment.  I couldn't even read the labels I was so far gone, but luckily, I only have one pressed pill product (Etizolam), so it was easy to spot.  I ripped the bag open, chewed an Etizolam, and stumbled (basically fell down while moving forward) onto my living room floor.  

After this it's a little blurry.

I was so far down an M-Hole, I couldn't have come out if I tried.  All I remember is flashes of being in a body-less astral universe and talking to different souls I knew.  There were flashes of "this feels like Datura mixed with MXE" but then back down the rabbit-hole I went, into complete insanity.  honestly, the things that went on in that place are not of any world. I doubt they are even true reflections of anything real.  A Pure, Unbridled, Schizophrenic Maelstrom of Absolute Irrevocable Insanity.  Words will do nothing to emphasize this point.

Pulse and vitals were fine the whole time, and I woke up feeling like a million bucks....

Go figure.


----------



## Azurite08

Damn. Sounds like a nice M-hole there. Generally when I push MXE high enough I just black out essentially, one of the only things I don't like about that drug. Never combined 3-meo-pcp with it though, but I imagine it would be similar but unpleasantly long. The only time I ever had a really crazy experience on MXE that I remember also involved weed and benzos, like your story. I laid in bed and stared at my sleeve and the fabric slowly turned into an endlessly flowing, dmt-breakthrough-like corridor of patterns and half-formed images that I was flying through. I found myself able to will into and out of the space as I pleased for about an hour or so, and then I started to come down. Very interesting, have always tried to replicate it and never succeeded.

I've had similar experiences to what you describe on high IM doses of Ketamine, where I'm just completely annihilated and insane and unaware and holy, dreaming almost, becoming my surroundings or feeling like I've become the whole universe and I'm quickly passing by all these other consciousnesses before I find my own, but I guess that's just the "hole." 

Dissociatives, man.


----------



## mozaik0000

This is the 2d time i read of an MXE and 3-meo-pcp combo, and it seems the same thing stands out: it's all good and merry, you take a bit more, and suddenly... 

The guy in the first report compared it to wading in a beautiful lagoon of pristine waters, and getting brutally attacked by a shark, or something like that...

Tread very carefully...


----------



## Dragon-n

thanks for the love Azurite08!

"nice" is one word for it!  =)

As for keeping the lucidity on MXE, I find that adding even 5 mgs. of 2c-D can go miles for adding a general clarity to the entire experience.  it doesn't have to be 2c-D, obviously, but it should be clarifying (phen is best) and non-obtrusive.  threshold 2c-d fits this role well.  well i get it right, the MXE "fog" is nowhere on the horizon.  

as for the Hole experience (no pun intended!) being long and drawn out when combined with 3-meo-pcp:  I always let the 3-meo-pcp "run it's course" a little before I add anything else, so the timeline of added MXE isn't affected much.  45 minutes up and 1 hour peak --my usual mxe timeline-- with the 3-meo-pcp only adding color and depth to the MXE.  

and yeah mozaik0000, i read that report too.  it's true, but to be fair, the cannabis is really what did it, in my case.  my problem was that i was fine when i added logical steps (small MXE bumps every other hour), but i ended up skipping a few steps and downing more MXE quickly AND smoking a bowl.  really, that was like 30 steps taken in one swoop!  my God, i wish it was only a shark that attacked me!

same thing happened last time i over-did this combo.  adding MXE was great, so i added more an hour later, more an hour later, and then more RIGHT after the last one.  THAT'S what got me!  skipping steps!


----------



## JBrandon

If someone has a mild ketamine tolerance, what would be a good threshold / baseline dose for this if I wanted to mix it with K and also be able to sleep before 2 A.M.?


----------



## pofacedhoe

i find it easier to sleep on than methoxetamine in low doses.

why do you have to mix it with k? 5htp and 3 meo-pcp is an amazing combo, its works because 3meo-pcp has a strong serotonergic effect


----------



## Noodle473

anybody know if combining phenibut and 3meopcp is a bad idea?


----------



## Dragon-n

JBrandon, 2-4 mgs 3-meo-pcp is threshold. Of course some are hard heads but usually anything over that will start to really overtake the K. 

Even 24 hours after a 7 mg dose of meo-pcp I could feel it coloring the drugs I used that day.  Serious shit, dude. It feels like its gone but then you take a full dose of something else and it completely alters the new drug.  

I hate the stuff after a few runs, for the record. Had 2 delusional (borderline psychotic) breaks with reality in 24 hours from that shit. Fuck that. I'm not even prone to that in the slightest, and I'm not inexperienced or reckless either. 

You guys have fun. I'm sticking with MXE.


----------



## zn13bt

pofacedhoe said:


> 5htp and 3 meo-pcp is an amazing combo, its works because 3meo-pcpc has a strong serotonergic effect



What were your doses for the 5-HTP and 3-MeO-PCP? Did you take the two at the same time? Just wondering


----------



## THCified

I nowadays can sleep on both of them, 3-MeO-PCP and MXE. Sometimes after taking a dose, i'm lying down to listen to some music and wake up 1-2hrs later, being completely baked


----------



## amanitadine

Strange how differently we all react to these chems....I've never become remotely manic on 3-MeO PCP, with 60 mg IM (my highest dose) putting me to sleep. Yes, sleep, not hole, within an hour.  Methoxetamine doesn't give me mania either. But I was also a K hardhead for many years, huge amounts too often IM, and would say I've got a permanent tolerance to arylcyclohexylamines of sorts. For me, both MXE and 3-MeO PCP shined best in small sublingual doses. The "hole" doses never really approached such, and I've never gotten the afterglow or antidepressant effect the day after. Now, PCE and 3- MeO PCE definitely have a manic edge for me, as does PCP...


----------



## THCified

Yes, it's a bit strange, but even though we're physically all the same we're still different when it comes to our psyche. Perhaps i'm falling asleep easier when i've taken some opioid the same day, even when it was some (long) time before ingesting the ACH (as in 12hrs prior for example). 

Who knows? It's rare but it happens every now and then and i actually like it very much.

The AD-afterglow has nothing to do with the dose btw, but it's definitely a post-peak phenomenon. Sometimes it 'happens' on the very same day, sometimes it's more pronounced on the following day.


----------



## knock

we're not all the same physically, though, are we? I'm no expert but there is some genetic variation in the human race, even the English-speaking, drug-using, web-accessing segment


----------



## THCified

Of course there is some genetic variation, but in a medicinal aspect we're all, more or less, the same.


----------



## knock

How can you say such a thing? You just need to look at the large range of efficacy and the variety of side-effects and their non-uniform incidence in drug trials to conclude we probably vary quite a bit, medicinally.

Pretty sure I've seen pictures that look a bit like bells :D and are accompanied by phrases like "standard deviation".

Next time I see my GP I'll let her know she can stop asking about allergies and stuff as all her patients are actually more or less the same


----------



## THCified

Come on, if we're not basically the same, medicine wouldn't even work. Just forget what i said... or delete it


----------



## knock

Medicines only work for a fraction of those who take them. That's one reason there is such a choice :D (sometimes quite a large fraction, of course)

I can't delete your post, and I wouldn't want to!


----------



## pharmakos

“There are no differences but differences of degree between different degrees of difference and no difference.”

― William James (after coming down from some nitrous)


----------



## THCified

knock said:


> Medicines only work for a fraction of those who take them.



I didn't meant medicine as in things you could take (if you're sick), but medicine as in surgery etc. 



knock said:


> I can't delete your post, and I wouldn't want to!



I'm glad to hear that


----------



## pofacedhoe

zn13bt said:


> What were your doses for the 5-HTP and 3-MeO-PCP? Did you take the two at the same time? Just wondering



50mg of 5htp with the 3meo-pcp i take tiny bumps off the end of a pointy tool. maybe 5-10mg its a really nice combo though. about 3 hours in a little pipe of weed and its just mmmmm tasty. when mixing it with weed keep both substances at very low doses. very unique physical euphoria



THCified said:


> Of course there is some genetic variation, but in a medicinal aspect we're all, more or less, the same.



this is bollocks.

everyone is different http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxical_reaction

similarity is different from "the same". there is overlap but also lots of variation


----------



## knock

This is what pissed me off in geometry. Things with the same shape are "similar". So all these things which I thought were the same are in fact similar. And while I think an ellipse is similar to a circle, they are apparently nothing of the sort. So suddenly similarity means identity (ignoring mere scale and rotation).


----------



## THCified

pofacedhoe said:


> this is bollocks



Yeah, i got it!  Really...i'm done. I got it... Next time i'll re-think my posts accordingly 

But to give the discussion a -hopefully- new direction...i can absolutely agree with what Knock said some time ago: 3-MeO-PCP vastly affects the effects of MXE (in a doutbless positive way). Had some 3-MeO (~6mgs) a few days ago, supplemented by a subjective comparatively low dose of MXE, and it was (at least in regard of the lowish' doses taken), absolutely impressive.


----------



## knock

I wondered what the hell pandora's box I'd opened when I first did that combo. Don't think about it twice now, abuse is so much less mind-boggling than that tricksy use stuff.


----------



## Toz

Combining this with other dissociatives such as ketamine is ideal, as I find this substance is not dissociating enough (despite it's riddiculously high Ki for NMDAR) on it's own. Some weed also does the trick but I've found it can cause muscle cramps and twitches easily when combined, at least for me >_<

Does anyone know the half life of this substance? It seems hideously long. I take one dose and I can't drive for at least a day or two afterwards.


----------



## THCified

Jep, i imagine this one could be nice with some K as well!

What do you think is the preferred ROA for 3-MeO-PCP? I usually took it orally, since i found no benefit in doing it any other way (intranasal, rectally...).


----------



## amanitadine

IM for me for larger doses, sublingual for smaller


----------



## infectious

Let me start tis off by saying I have a HUGE dissociative tolerance...Also, I have pushed the limits several other times in the past.  Some notables are (all seperate experiences) 4g DXM ate, 1g K snorted, 500mg MXE ate...Humbled myself each time, but this is bout 3-MeO-PCP.

By this point, I had prolly used 1g of 3-M-P in a month's time, maybe 20-40mg bumps or 10-20mg shots.  I lost what was left of my latest 1/4g, and for a week or so, I had to go completely sober (as I spent last of my cash on the 3MP).  Then, I found it under the couch, guess I got high and hid it.  Now, I usually don't realy "crave" dissociatives, I mean, their my preferred class and if around I'll use regardless of what else is going on in my life, but not having them, even for extended periods o time usually don't weigh on me.  But I knew I had several doses left, just didn't know where, and I decided that when I found it, I was just going to say fuck conservation, IV it all.  So I weigh it out, roughly 80mg, my scale is off by +/- 3mg, and I had second thoughts.  But, ya know, what can I say, I like uncomfortably intense trips.  Banged the 80mg, then laid back.  Comeon almost felt like an opiate, very down.  Visually, everything had a reddish glow, as if I were wearing rose-tinted glasses (I know, so cliche).  It was legitimately psychedelic, which surprised the fuck out this dissociative "veteran"...I mean, had always been visual, but now there were fractals, colorshifting, looking at my face I saw different people flash it, not your "normal" dissoc. visual effects.  No hole at all, not even close. Very much in my surroundings and body, which felt like it was made of marshmallow cream.  I was so convinced of the idea, I actually took a razor to my arm to check it out, nope, but defintely not thinking rationally.  Called a friend, she said I was slurring and talking so slow she couldn't follow.  Timed me once, took me a full 4 1/2 minutes to say a complete sentence.  I got "stuck" for several hours, couldn't even work a remote, much less get up off the couch.  Very euphoric, absolutely no sinister edge, though I generally didn't think at all.  Maybe lasted about 14hrs, might have slept during some of it, don't remember much.

As for preferred ROAs, I like to shoot shit, but isn't a lot of use with 3-MeO-PCP.  Once I swear it bound to the receptor, was high maybe 5 minutes, then it got knocked off or something, baseline.  No real rush anyway, duration doesn't really seem affected much though comeup is, dosage is maybe 2x oral so conservation of product not really a big deal.  Oral or SL, hate those ROAs for anything, only really use them if there is no other way, or if others are too inconvenient, but after snorting this shit all night and having to work in the morning, I found a small finger-dip or dump a bit under my tongue (eyed, can't take scale to work) kept me going.  Snorting might be my fave, relatively easy, can be done most places discreetly.  I must say, there was something special to rectal, like provided a different trip only accessible by this method.


----------



## megakaka

I got 250mg of this substance but i guess its the freebase. How should i use it? I guess oral or maybe dissolve it with askorbicacid for iv use? It won't dissolve at all in water that why i'm pretty sure it's a freebase. I would be really happy to get some input.

I am very experienced with iv ketamin and mxe but i never but the need of putting acid in my veins put me of a bit. 

Anyone have some tips about the freebase use?


----------



## pofacedhoe

THCified said:


> Yeah, i got it!  Really...i'm done. I got it... Next time i'll re-think my posts accordingly
> 
> But to give the discussion a -hopefully- new direction...i can absolutely agree with what Knock said some time ago: 3-MeO-PCP vastly affects the effects of MXE (in a doutbless positive way). Had some 3-MeO (~6mgs) a few days ago, supplemented by a subjective comparatively low dose of MXE, and it was (at least in regard of the lowish' doses taken), absolutely impressive.



i wasn't meaning to piss you off but its very important in healthcare to view the patient holistically as an individual (jargon talk). plus people are very different in their reactions to drugs. very very different


----------



## knock

megakaka said:


> I got 250mg of this substance but i guess its the freebase. How should i use it? I guess oral or maybe dissolve it with askorbicacid for iv use? It won't dissolve at all in water that why i'm pretty sure it's a freebase. I would be really happy to get some input.
> 
> I am very experienced with iv ketamin and mxe but i never but the need of putting acid in my veins put me of a bit.
> 
> Anyone have some tips about the freebase use?



Plugged? I've never known if I have freebase or salt but plugged is a great ROA for 3-MeO-PCP, like MXE and unlike ketamine. Bit of ascorbic up your arse might irritate a little but it won't cause any lasting damage.


----------



## zn13bt

Oral would probably work fine too, the HCl in your stomach will salt the freebase before it goes to your intestines.


----------



## infectious

Yeah, I'd prolly reccommend plugging it.  BTW, not sure if it has been discussed, but this stuff shouldn't be smoked.  To me, smoking it produces just a dirty, kinda piperazine-like stimulation which is so short-lived I often question it's legitimacy...Then there's the smoke and taste.  It is so horrid, I can't imagine it is safe.


----------



## toastmann

Has anyone used nitrous whilst on 3-MeO-PCP ?


----------



## knock

Yes, but my tolerance to both is fairly large so I'm not sure how I can help  It won't necessarily kill you anyway.


----------



## toastmann

knock said:


> Yes, but my tolerance to both is fairly large so I'm not sure how I can help  It won't necessarily kill you anyway.



Alright, going to test some tonight. From what I have read, oral is the way to go ? What about dissolving 5mg under the tongue? I don't have tolerance (I assume, besides some nitrous once a month I haven't touched dissociatives in 6/7 months)
Thanks


----------



## knock

I only ever plug or snort 3-MeO-PCP.


----------



## Toz

^ same here, oral or sublingual, these ROA always suck, why keep a foul tasting chemical in your mouth if you don't have to? Also swallowing chemicals makes me nauseous often. 

I'd start with snorting 12mg without tolerance. 5mg is not really going to do much I think.


----------



## Help?!?!

^That's a pretty big dose for someone without a tolerance especially if their not aware of the dissociative realm. 3-MeO-PCP is a foxy one that will lead you to some weird places without you even knowing on higher end doses at times..... I'd suggest since its your first time to attempt 5-7mgs orally/sub/plugged, then redose with increments like 2-3mgs until you hit your desired level, though the urge to redose with this one can be quite strong at times. 


clock said:


> I only ever plug or snort 3-MeO-PCP.


For what reason? The plugging I get but everytime i've taken it orally it was just as strong if not stronger than insufflated, not to mention no burn and a longer duration. Its doses are so small(maybe not for you)its easy to just chuck into my mouth and swallow it down. I like to save the plugging for later if I choose to redose.


----------



## knock

Well, I have such shit luck eating most drugs I prefer to avoid it. Is stomach content not an issue? I like to take drugs right after lunch :D  

AH-7921 is an exception as it stings and burns all my other points of entry. But the variability in onset time is crazy.


----------



## Toz

I also have the same shit luck with eating chems, sometimes it will work wonders, the next time all I will get is nausea and a 3 hour+ comeup. I even plug my prescribed meds sometimes because I can't take the damn nausea.

Anyone else noticed that this chemical has a really varying duration? Sometimes it will last hours, sometimes a day and sometimes even more? Doses seem to easily stack up if used consecutively. The comedown is really strange too, I will feel like shit for a few minutes, then suddenly feel warm and dissociated, then again feel like crap and on and on it goes for days sometimes...

Is there any way to just cancel the effects when you have had enough? It can get a bit annoying after a while when you only want to sober up...


----------



## pharmakos

if taking Tums helps your body hold onto certain drugs longer, then perhaps drinking acidy drinks will help your body to clear them out?

however, 3-MeO-PCP likely has the same issue as normal PCP where the chemical can dissolve both ways through your bladder wall, so i don't know if it would follow the same pH rules as other drugs.


----------



## toastmann

took about 6-7mg orally last night, went really well. Much stronger dissociation, but also very close/lucid. Way more mania and stimulation than MXE (Ketamine doesnt have either). More euphoria too, and everything seemed to have a psychedelic edge. Pretty fun being completely mobile (even mxe, the more stimulation dissociative I tried was still somewhat calmy) in a dissociative state. Also, although my thought-process was severely weird (weird thoughts, doing weird stuff without knowing it) it felt pretty in control.


----------



## kingme

best way to clear it out is to drink plenty of liquids and pee it out... thats what i found. 
oh and dont sleep on it. peeing is put on hold while you are sleeping so it gets partially recirculated


so, anyone have any experience with 3meo after or before tripiing days?


----------



## infectious

Longest I was high on it was 15-18hrs straight after IVing 70-80mg.  My normal dose is usually about 20mg insuffulated, which lasts maybe 3-4hrs.  The afterglow has lasted an entire day before.


----------



## any major dude

Toz said:


> Is there any way to just cancel the effects when you have had enough? It can get a bit annoying after a while when you only want to sober up...



Never tried this myself but racetam style nootropics seem to substantially diminish the effects of ketamine & mxe. May be possible to semi abort 3-MeO-PCP experience with one? Anyone tried that?


----------



## NikolaiStavrogin

infectious said:


> Yeah, I'd prolly reccommend plugging it.  BTW, not sure if it has been discussed, but this stuff shouldn't be smoked.  To me, smoking it produces just a dirty, kinda piperazine-like stimulation which is so short-lived I often question it's legitimacy...Then there's the smoke and taste.  It is so horrid, I can't imagine it is safe.



From this NIDA paper (Pyrolytic Degradation of Heroin, Phencyclidine, and Cocaine: Identification of Products and Some Observations on Their Metabolism by C. Edgar Cook and A. Robert Jeffcoat), 93% of the HCl salt of PCP is pyrolyzed into toxic, undesired compounds. The freebase is about 60% pyrolyzed and 40% ingested as PCP. That sounds like a real waste of PCP. I've plugged it and it was effective. I would say that that's the ideal ROA. If you need an easier way, snort it. But the active dose is so low that I think you'd really do best dosing volumetrically.

You can access the paper from the NIDA website as Monograph 99.

I'm pretty sure that 3-MeO follows the same path. 

Has anyone done ether on 3-MeO-PCP? It's an nmda antagonist, not very toxic, and quite potent. It's active around 1mg, and it's well-absorbed orally, not just by inhaling. Inhaling wastes a ton of product, too.


----------



## Transform

1mg or 1ml? Either way I've done ether twice and you'd have a very hard time convincing me to try it again.


----------



## pharmakos

1mg of diethyl ether would be like 0.0014ml


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I'm very interested in this substance but the price is what's stopping me from buying it.
I guess the dosages are low but my dissociative tolerance is very high even though it's been a few weeks since I've done any.
Damn being a student and having to watch my budget and shit haha
Anyway what's the hole like on this stuff compared to ketamine?


----------



## NikolaiStavrogin

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> I'm very interested in this substance but the price is what's stopping me from buying it.
> I guess the dosages are low but my dissociative tolerance is very high even though it's been a few weeks since I've done any.
> Damn being a student and having to watch my budget and shit haha
> Anyway what's the hole like on this stuff compared to ketamine?



You can't hole on this alone - it's too stimulating. If you add a benzo, an antipsychotic (D2 antagonist, to balance out the D2 agonism of 3-MeO-PCP), or some other dissociative, you can hole on it, though. I couldn't comment as I overdosed on this and had total amnesia, but was able to walk around and get into trouble.


----------



## Toz

Went through 250mg of this from june-september, since then I've felt... weird. I feel disconnected from the world sort of, like I'm gazing into oblivion all the time. People told me I have this distant stare and seem a bit "off". I haven't used anything for 2 weeks and I still feel effects, mainly what I described + I'm not in horrible pain, and I am always in pain otherwise. Not that I'm complaining, but after 2 weeks of not using shouldn't the drug be completely out of my system by now? Or does this have the potential to cause long lasting, albeit reversible, neurological changes?

Anyone else experienced long lasting after effects from this? If so, please tell me how long they lasted and how much you used.

Tried buying piracetam at the pharmacy to help clear things up but of course being located in stupid Sweden everything is prescription only.


----------



## misc.

It builds up in your system and regular abuse of this has the potential to leave you feeling not right for several weeks after, one to use scarcely. Give it 3 weeks to a month and you should notice a big improvement.


----------



## Toz

^Ok thanks, I suspected so. I guess I traded some cognitive function for less pain then for a while. Fair enough.


----------



## Help?!?!

Toz said:


> Went through 250mg of this from june-september, since then I've felt... weird. I feel disconnected from the world sort of, like I'm gazing into oblivion all the time. People told me I have this distant stare and seem a bit "off". I haven't used anything for 2 weeks and I still feel effects, mainly what I described + I'm not in horrible pain, and I am always in pain otherwise. Not that I'm complaining, but after 2 weeks of not using shouldn't the drug be completely out of my system by now? Or does this have the potential to cause long lasting, albeit reversible, neurological changes?
> 
> Anyone else experienced long lasting after effects from this? If so, please tell me how long they lasted and how much you used.
> 
> Tried buying piracetam at the pharmacy to help clear things up but of course being located in stupid Sweden everything is prescription only.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization Give it time, it'll pass brother! Don't keep dosing diss's though, take a break! This is a common theme among psychedelics/diss's as well as depersonalization.


----------



## Toz

Yea, I will stay away from them untill I've returned to my normal self again for a while. I have another question that's pretty important as I am starting pain meds: would this show up on a drug screening as phencyclidine? If so it would be extremely bad for me. I kind of need to know this before tomorrow.


----------



## Asante

3-MeO-PCP is a truly marvellous dissociative.  I heard from someone with ample experience with both that he prefers it over PCP.

What a terrible situation that all the 3-MeO-PCP out there is grossly overpriced. I and I think many would sink hundreds of bucks in it to secure a good supply if the stuff wasnt waaaay overpriced. At these prices, no thanks.

MXE is much more difficult to synthesize from much more exotic precursors and yet at most suppliers I have seen 3-MeO-PCP is over 10x as expensive. For a drug thats only about 4x as potent and much easier and cheaper to produce this is thievery. In value for the buck in the RC world it should be 1/2 or 1/3 of the price thats asked now.

*gets on a soapbox* RC Merchants: Lower this outrageous price. Thank you.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

The only thing that's stopped me from trying this substance is the price, it's ridiculous actually.


----------



## Help?!?!

Toz said:


> Yea, I will stay away from them untill I've returned to my normal self again for a while. I have another question that's pretty important as I am starting pain meds: would this show up on a drug screening as phencyclidine? If so it would be extremely bad for me. I kind of need to know this before tomorrow.


Even if it does, just ask for a GC/MS and it will come back negative for PCP and they won't identify the 3-MeO-PCP. Many things cause false positives so its not to out of the ordinary.


----------



## mozaik0000

Asante said:


> 3-MeO-PCP is a truly marvellous dissociative
> 
> MXE is much more difficult to synthesize from much more exotic precursors and yet at most suppliers I have seen 3-MeO-PCP is over 10x as expensive. For a drug thats only about 4x as potent and much easier and cheaper to produce this is thievery. In value for the buck in the RC world it should be 1/2 or 1/3 of the price thats asked now.
> 
> *gets on a soapbox* RC Merchants: Lower this outrageous price. Thank you.



True all this. But what can effectively be done? A petition?

On a sidenote, 4 mg of 5-meo-mipt greatly helps in counteracting the wobbly tired uncoordinated effects you can sometimes feel on the tail end or next day with 3meo-pcp. Really gets your energy levels back up there.


----------



## Help?!?!

It's really not that bad, especially without a high diss tolerance and I happen to have a fairly high one. Obviousbly I know it's not great. I for one really don't have to take much, 15mgs is about my limit, though note I rarily take more than 5-10 mgsbut I also usaully other things with it, but I doudt Iwould any mote than 20mgs. Also I don't know your vendor sooooo.... I can't remember the actual price but 1gram really isn't that bad. Especially since my normal does is somthing around 5-10mgs{not something I can really say obvicious say.....}.


----------



## Toz

I also don't think it's that bad considering how low the doses are and how seldom you actually should be using this due to systematic build up. I think this kind of makes it hard to abuse and blow alot of money on. I have pretty high tolerance and I use 10-25mg most of the time. Most I ever took was 75mg I think and I don't think I will repeat that because I must have had really bad muscle contractions without noticing because I had a hard time walking for days afterward.

edit: Could this be smoked and would it be worth it? I have the freebase form but from what I understand alot of it is still broken down by heat so it might not economically viable. If I were to inject it, it would need to be dissolved in citric right? 

Feels like I'm starting to sober up somewhat now, which I realized sucks because I had forgotten how much pain I was in, I'd rather have the derealization to be honest.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

mozaik0000 said:


> True all this. But what can effectively be done? A petition?
> 
> On a sidenote, 4 mg of 5-meo-mipt greatly helps in counteracting the wobbly tired uncoordinated effects you can sometimes feel on the tail end or next day with 3meo-pcp. Really gets your energy levels back up there.


Lets do it up haha

Also what are the differences between 3-meo-pcp and 4-meo-pcp? 4-meo seems to be considerably cheaper, but I haven't heard anybody raving about that one, only 3-meo


----------



## Toz

^I only tried a low dose 4-meo so far (50mg), it seemed less serotonergic and less stimulating in my oppinion. And longer lasting. More similar to ketamine, higher doses would be very much possible to hole on I am sure.


----------



## pharmakos

yeah, i think the high prices are primarily a harm-reduction thing.  no vendor wants to be the one that makes this stuff massively available, because its potent enough that it very well could come and bite them in the ass.


----------



## Toz

^bah don't fool yourself RC vendors give a shit about us, it's purely for economical reasons. They see other vendors have high prices, people still buy, ergo they can set high prices.

I don't know where people buy their 3-meo-pcp, but I pay ~4x more for it than methoxetamine which I don't think is all that bad.


----------



## pharmakos

its mostly to cover their own asses, though.  if grams of this stuff cost the same as grams of MXE, then some idiots would undoubtedly flip their lids on it and bring the attention of the media and law enforcement.  not saying that couldn't happen already, but if large amounts of this stuff started being available for the cost of a couple weeks allowance...


----------



## Asante

I dont share that opinion at all thenightwatch.  Where was harm reduction when those same vendors carried grams of phenazepam for the price of a Mc Donalds dinner for two? Or in the former flooding of the market with 4-MMC? Where's the harm reduction in the dirt cheap MXE and 2C-P thats floating around? Remember when 6-APB was five or six times as expensive as it is now?

If you buy 10 grams at a vendor you can have a kilo synthed in China, its a 100x markup and thats outrageous considering its one of the easiest and cheapest drug synths there is.

They're keeping people from trying it and perhaps stocking up big in the small window we have before it becomes illegal.


----------



## Help?!?!

^Those are terrible examples, any vendor worth two cents dropped phenazepam/4-MMC or atleast didn't sell it foolishly. It really all depends on the vendor IMO , but either way lets get back on topic guys, thinking of getting some 3-MeO-PCP soon and am thoroughly looking forward to it!


----------



## Toz

And I feel like throwing myself out the window since overdoing it, is the serotonergic effect really that strong so it can cause MDMA-like depression afterward? Because it feels exactly like when I overdid MDMA/4-MMC a few years ago >_<

Should probably keep it to once a month once this feeling passes, that should be ok?


----------



## pharmakos

one of the first vendors in the US to carry 3-MeO-PCP required a paragraph or two from potential customers to prove that they were an "experienced" researcher, and said that their higher prices were to keep it out of everyone's hands.  that vendor no longer operates because one of the partners that ran it died (c'est la vis).  the prices that they started with are still about the same as current prices.  idk if everyone copied their logic, but they certainly copied their prices.


----------



## Asante

I think the ideal frequency of use of at most once a month for ANY dissociative to be used, so wait at least a month before using any drug of the class.  Am I practicing what I preach? NO ^_^  but I try hard to. I think more often is really the wrong way to go.

6mg 3-MeO-PCP orally to me captures the perfect holiday feeling: Deep peace, not much of anything goiung on but being super relaxed and content with it.


----------



## Hanniba1

This stuff is quite nice, I've acquired 100mg twice, 250 mg once. It's expensive which makes it harder to form a habit, which is good because the subtly of the stuff makes it easy to function on. With that said, it ended up giving me delusions of grandeur which was an undesired effect. I much prefer MXE.


----------



## Confield

It's true the price is high compared to the general price range of rc's, but it's not really that bad considering the price per dose. Actually it's quite affordable compared to what I'd have to pay for other drugs if I would buy them from a dealer.

Last time 3-MeO-PCP was sold at a discount price, it only resulted in an insane increase in my use, instead of having a nice stock-up of the chemical which I might still be enjoying today. At higher prices I simply can't afford to abuse it.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Yea those sales can definitely be a problem, I always say ill save it but never do.
I can easily say no to buying or ordering drugs, but once I have them in my possession, I like to do them till they're gone (except some chemicals like psychedelics, I haven't touched my 700mg bag of dmt in 4 or more months.
My last experience was very powerful and I'm not quite ready for that experience again, Ill know when the time is right


----------



## Toz

^I'm the opposite, I buy lots of drugs, add them to my collection and then kind of forget about most of them. Like, "omg this is rare" or "I can't seriously say no to that price" and then I end up with lots of rare drugs I don't really want to use but I buy them anyway because they are uncommon/interesting to me. I'm really much more of a collector than user of drugs these days. 

Anyway back to topic: how does this combine with nitrous and synthetic cannabinoids? I think a mix with some high dose JWH-018 and nitrous could be quite intense. Opting for synthetics for a more intense experience.


----------



## mozokev

Has anyone else combined this with heroin IV? One of my favorite combos to date.


----------



## Help?!?!

mozokev said:


> Has anyone else combined this with heroin IV? One of my favorite combos to date.


Haha, not suprising! A diss/psyche/opi combo is one of the most euphoric states possible I do think, well unless you add an entactogen like 6-APDB..... 

O-DT and MXE was absolutely heavenly, I literally couldn't stop myself from using this combo until both were emptied.


----------



## Toz

mozokev said:


> Has anyone else combined this with heroin IV? One of my favorite combos to date.



Going to do this on new years eve. It's gonna be great I think  Though I will probably smoke a mixture of both instead of injecting since I have both in free base form. For now I still need to sober up, 3 weeks and I still feel intoxicated from the 3-meo lol.


----------



## knock

Serotonergic depression? Really? Once a month?

Not recommending it (really I'm not) but I've gone through long periods (several months) of using this drug every day or two. No particular depression beyond my normal miserable self.

The thing to watch out for is delusional thinking, but tbh I find it is something that manifests itself in the midst of the drug experience rather than as an after effect. At least, that's what I think


----------



## Help?!?!

crock said:


> Serotonergic depression? Really? Once a month?
> 
> Not recommending it (really I'm not) but I've gone through long periods (several months) of using this drug every day or two. No particular depression beyond my normal miserable self.


Same though it was only a month or so on my end. Should be getting some soon, pretty excited!


----------



## Toz

I guess I am still suffering benzo PAWS then, it was probably only masked by the 3-meo-pcp, blah.

I can combine this with pregabalin if I want to, right? I need to start up this medicine but I still feel lingering after effects from the 3-meo even now 4 weeks later lol -_- There should be no possible adverse drug interactions right? At least not now after this amount of time. I am sick and tired of my neuropathic pain. Really can't take waiting any longer.


----------



## pharmakos

there's not much out there about dissociatives+lyrica... i've never combined 3-meo-pcp with lyrica, but i did combine lyrica with dxm a few times and it went okay.  if i had more pregabalin around, i would probably give 3-meo-pcp+pregabalin a shot.  start with _low _doses of course.


----------



## toastmann

knock said:


> Serotonergic depression? Really? Once a month?
> 
> Not recommending it (really I'm not) but I've gone through long periods (several months) of using this drug every day or two. No particular depression beyond my normal miserable self.
> 
> The thing to watch out for is delusional thinking, but tbh I find it is something that manifests itself in the midst of the drug experience rather than as an after effect. At least, that's what I think




If I am not mistaken it's rather an serotonine reuptake inhibitor (Which can cause down regulation but doesn't actually deplete serotonine) rather than an releasing agent.

Also still curious if anything smoked it. I would but it is too expensive to waste haha.


----------



## Help?!?!

Lyrica+3-MeO-PCP was great times. Was taking it daily and coincided with one of my "binges" as well whilst prescribed lyrica. I'm not one for the induction of mania, but as we all know 3-MeO-PCP is a sly devil so watch out with that one, for me it was pure hedonism and seems like the type of combo to bring up 3-MeO-PCP's subtle manic qualities.


----------



## Toz

^Did lyrica make it less psychedelic? I have a feeling it could, since it feels similiar to benzos.



toastmann said:


> If I am not mistaken it's rather an serotonine reuptake inhibitor (Which can cause down regulation but doesn't actually deplete serotonine) rather than an releasing agent.
> 
> Also still curious if anything smoked it. I would but it is too expensive to waste haha.



I have the freebase form so I guess it would work but considering bioavailbilty seems to be less than snorting I really see no point since there does not seem to be a rush from it either. 

I will try smoking a mix of this and heroin though on new years eve. I could write back then if it was awesome or not.


----------



## babylonboy

I've not used Lyrica with 3-MeO-PCP, but I've used it with methoxetamine many, many times. I find Lyrica to produce closed-eye visual on its own, and with dissociatives it's really wonderful, certainly doesn't dull the effects, synergises well.


----------



## Help?!?!

babylonboy said:


> I've not used Lyrica with 3-MeO-PCP, but I've used it with methoxetamine many, many times. I find Lyrica to produce closed-eye visual on its own, and with dissociatives it's really wonderful, certainly doesn't dull the effects, synergises well.


Felt the same, though GABAergics don't seem to upset my trips like others do/will.


----------



## knock

funnily enough I just ate 300mg lyrica on top of 15mg 3-MeO-PCP, and a glass of wine, and it's lovely


----------



## Help?!?!

hock said:


> funnily enough I just ate 300mg lyrica on top of 15mg 3-MeO-PCP, and a glass of wine, and it's lovely


If you would have asked me, personally I woulda bet dollars to donuts that you would have liked it, though truthfully I bet most people would. I just know from our mutual crossing's over the years that you do love the GABAergic's/diss's same as me! TBH it's really a pretty nice combo, it removes any negative aspect from the 3-MeO-PCP, as if there really were any, maybe say it softens its edges or something, but unlike benzo's Lyrica almost always added its own zany space reminiscent of a dissociative a bit already, that's why I pipped up when I realized I was about to toss my normal dose in along with 7mgs of 3-MeO-PCP.....


----------



## knock

Help?!?! said:


> If you would have asked me, personally I woulda bet dollars to donuts that you would have liked it, though truthfully I bet most people would. I just know from our mutual crossing's over the years that you do love the GABAergic's/diss's same as me! TBH it's really a pretty nice combo, it removes any negative aspect from the 3-MeO-PCP, as if there really were any, maybe say it softens its edges or something, but unlike benzo's Lyrica almost always added its own zany space reminiscent of a dissociative a bit already, that's why I pipped up when I realized I was about to toss my normal dose in along with 7mgs of 3-MeO-PCP.....



Haha  yes that's a good description. The combo hits the spot for me anyway, pregabalin definitely smooths out the 3-MeO-PCP, and its quite euphoric. Maybe it's a bit _too_ good


----------



## pharmakos

anyone with a bigger brain than me able to speculate on any long-term sideffects of the dissociative/pregabalin combination?  dissociatives = sodium channel subtype blockers (nmda), and pregabalin = calcium channel blocker


----------



## babylonboy

We're habitual users of PCP analogues, most of us can barely get dressed. I'm not even sure if I have two brain cells left to rub together.


----------



## knock

fucking lol. 

I seem to be able to function at a reasonably high level despite abuse of 3-MeO-PCP. People come to me for programming and technical jobs so I guess it's not instant moron powder. Well it does have it's special mental effects of course, but I'm still able to think, I think  can't comment on the long term effects of pregabalin and 3-meo-pcp though. I worry more about the long term effects of capitalism


----------



## pharmakos

imo dissociatives are like weight training for your brain

if you can code while blasted on 3-meo-pcp, you can probably code REALLY well while sober


----------



## knock

fucking lol again! I think you may have a serious point though!


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

thenightwatch said:


> imo dissociatives are like weight training for your brain
> 
> if you can code while blasted on 3-meo-pcp, you can probably code REALLY well while sober



This, my brain can hardly think of sentences when I'm on dissociatives.
God bless ketamine


----------



## Kapitan.Crunk

i am very interested in this chem, but yet it seems to elude me..altho i seem to have come across one online vendor that has this and a whole bunch of very interesting goodies that i would love to upload into the data-bank.
i wish there was source discussion  ...well i dont think there is..is there??


----------



## babylonboy

No there very much is not.


----------



## toastmann

I wish vendors start making Rolicyclidine (PCPy) a more sedating version of 3-MeO-PCP.

I find 3-MeO-PCP excellent, especially when I am with friends. But when I take it alone and want to hole it is just a bit too stimulating, it costs me too much trouble. Any way to make it more sedating/less stimulating? I like how it is so strong. Perhaps combination with ketamine?


----------



## knock

Combination with pregabalin! We've just been talking about it in the last few posts.


----------



## danharper01

Toz said:


> I guess I am still suffering benzo PAWS then, it was probably only masked by the 3-meo-pcp, blah.
> 
> I can combine this with pregabalin if I want to, right? I need to start up this medicine but I still feel lingering after effects from the 3-meo even now 4 weeks later lol -_- There should be no possible adverse drug interactions right? At least not now after this amount of time. I am sick and tired of my neuropathic pain. Really can't take waiting any longer.


Four weeks later, lingering effects? More just like a change in perception.


----------



## Toz

^Doesn't usually come with pain relief? I doubt my pain levels just suddenly dropped in intensity at random after doing 3-meo-pcp alot. Though it would be nice if it had, but I can feel it coming back slowly, along with my normal self.

At least a one month duration of effects makes it quite cheap and effective for pain relief lol :D


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

What's this talk about systematic buildup?  As in, like, a rapid tolerance buildup?  Or, rather, does it stack itself in your system until you have massive quantities in you as it takes forever to process?  I'll be making an order very soon, and I'm stoked.


----------



## Toz

toastmann said:


> I wish vendors start making Rolicyclidine (PCPy) a more sedating version of 3-MeO-PCP.



Yea though I wonder why no one synthesizes 3-MeO-PCPy, someone should take a leap of faith here, I think it could be a hit  I just don't want to be the one to pay for 100g from china lol. Rolicyclidine (PCPy) is illegal here I think.



			
				!!4iV4HF9R34g said:
			
		

> What's this talk about systematic buildup? As in, like, a rapid tolerance buildup? Or, rather, does it stack itself in your system until you have massive quantities in you as it takes forever to process? I'll be making an order very soon, and I'm stoked.



Stacks itself in the system and takes forever to clear out for me appearently. I might be lacking some kind of enzyme though because I get riddiculously long lasting effects even from just taking one dose. Rapid tolerance build up happens with all NMDA antagonists imho.


----------



## knock

3-MeO-PCPy has been synthed before, a couple of years back, for a UK vendor (as far as I know, it may have been more widely available); it was much appreciated :D but has not been seen (by me anyway) since.

Lovely stuff, yes.

Tolerance: got to say, I have not noticed the extreme tolerance effects with this drug that I have experienced with methoxetamine and ketamine. 15mg still hits the spot, whereas the MXE spot I used to hit with 25mg is inaccessible even with 200mg.


----------



## Toz

^actually I think I may have seen it (along with some others, though I can't mention the site here I guess) now that I think about it. But back then I was addicted to dope so I just took one look and was like "pcp analogs wtf lol" and thought no more of it. Too bad I missed out 

Was 3-meo-pcpy more sedating than 3-meo-pcp?

I also use 10-15mg as my sweet spot dose. Seems to work fine as long as I don't do it several days in a row.

edit: Anyone else get muscle tension from using this and other arrylcyclohexylamines? It's a side effect that is really starting to annoy me. Maybe combining it with zanaflex/paraflex/baclofen/cyclobenzaprine would alleviate it? I would just take a benzo if I hadn't been dependant on them before :/


----------



## zn13bt

thenightwatch said:


> imo dissociatives are like weight training for your brain
> 
> if you can code while blasted on 3-meo-pcp, you can probably code REALLY well while sober



I thought I was the only person crazy enough to try this 
Moderately complex chains of logic are not too difficult to handle while under the influence. Typing correctly is a problem though. (As in pushing the right keys, not data types)
All of this would be impossible on DXM or MXE.


----------



## knock

Anyone else done GBL with 3-MeO-PCP? It is utterly fantastic. Pure bliss, and for me spiritual enlightenment to the point I thought (hoped!) I was actually going to exit this world as I had completed my spiritual quest. Not suicidal, oh no, quite the opposite, I lay down and it seemed if I was quiet enough I would cease to exist, along with this temporary creation of my mine "the universe", and return to whatever more sensible state of existence I came from.

edit: Oh but just to be clear, I did know in my heart of hearts that wasn't going to happen, and it was fine. And the experience has left me in particularly good spirits. Sometimes 3-MeO-PCP can make things seem bleak, pregabalin remedies that, but GBL turns it into a whole new world of positivity. Or it did for me last night anyway :D


----------



## JBrandon

Just stopping by for a quick report. I've been sitting on this one for years and I regret that now. 

4mg plugged is a great body high, minor dissociation, minor stimulation. Largely functional, mood lift, and mentally lucid for the most part.


----------



## Solipsis

After 30 pages this thread is considered full...

we continue here:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/697059-The-Big-amp-Dandy-3-MeO-PCP-Thread-(Part-2)


----------



## Xorkoth

Bump for prune


----------

